# Forza 3 BTCC racing ?



## John74

*Forza 3 BTCC racing sundays 8pm*

After seeing AMD's Golf BTCC entry build thread it got me thinking if we could do some BTCC racing on Forza 3 maybe on sunday evening/nights.

Latest rules

Need to update front page as i forgot about that

Any FWD or RWD car as seen in the BTCC or WTCC etc ( Focus, Golf Mk5 or 6, Seat, BMW 3 series, Civic etc ) no supras or sports type cars.
PI limit of A550
No mid or rear engined cars
Forza front and rear wings must be used
Roll cage must be used
Any engine and power
Traction control banned
Racing style paint schemes

Race distance around 20 laps depending on track lenth

Anyother mods free ie no min weights and any tyres any size wheels etc

Winner of the main race each sunday has to post the winning setup on their storefront for free so others can use it.

Cars that are 4WD as standard can race so long as they have been converted to FWD or RWD.

Any takers any ideas ? remember this will be just for fun.......


----------



## dew1911

I thought about this before, the best way of doing it would be to base if off Performance Index, say all cars PI600 or just under.


----------



## kings..

il have some of that.... if anyone else is up for it add your gamertag...

I will have to go and build a new car now!

kingsevo <---gamertag


----------



## dew1911

dew1911.

So we're saying FWD/RWD. 300bhp, Stripped and Caged, with Forza wings, 3/4/5 Door?

May have a go later.


----------



## terrymcg

Mine is Tersman,

I am not much of a gamer guys, so hows the easiest way to get a car set up?


----------



## Mini 360

Im defo up for that! Got my civic and/or leon sitting here waiting. :thumb: 

Add me: ItalicFerrari


----------



## pdv40

Current BTCC rules ie 4door only?


----------



## k10lbe

up for this !


Add me - jk10lbe


----------



## Mini 360

pdv40 said:


> Current BTCC rules ie 4door only?


Think thats prob the best idea. Considering the M£ is a 2 door and got faar too much bhp to be competitive with the other hot hatches.


----------



## dew1911

Trouble is if we limit it to 4dr then it seriously limits the amount of cars we can use.

I mean the Impreza and Evo is 4x4, what does that leave?


----------



## Auto Finesse

Im on this,

Add me db James B db


----------



## kings..

just built my civic!


----------



## terrymcg

How do you design a car like that and get all them extra decals??


----------



## kings..

all i did was go to storefront buddy and get a free design from somebody.... I have a design for a chevrolet cobalt which looks like jason plato's btcc car I can send you if you want


----------



## RD55 DUN

this seems a great idea!

Shame i havnt got xbox live...yet!

Would be good if people could post pictures of their touring cars up here when completed. :car:


----------



## Mini 360

Heres one of my Civic as a work in progress.... finished now though.  Sold 24 of them on the storefront so far  Got a tune for it as well thats really neutral in setup so its a hoot to hoon around!










Workingon my Holiday Inn Leon atm...and a Halfrods Teg as well.


----------



## pdv40

Ready when you are lads



















GT: PDV40 :thumb:


----------



## kings..

if thats a focus RS then its not allowed!! too fast!


----------



## S-X-I

Great idea, if only I had an X-box.

Someone should get the BTCC rule book and create a simplified version and they should be the rules of racing.

Can't wait to see some more liveries!


----------



## pdv40

kings.. said:


> if thats a focus RS then its not allowed!! too fast!


Why not? It's 300bhp, front wheel drive, stripped and caged


----------



## kings..

im joking mate!


----------



## kings..

although.... no btcc car is turbo charged unless its an oil burner, so in theory an rs focus isnt allowed!


----------



## S-X-I

kings.. said:


> although.... no btcc car is turbo charged unless its an oil burner, so in theory an rs focus isnt allowed!


Next year the new rules allow tubro charged engine, a 2.0 litre I think.


----------



## Mini 360

This is taking off well!


So rules so far seem to be...

300bhp
Caged
Forza rear winged
front drive
A600? Or whats the top B PI rating?
No traction control (think this should be no stability and no ABS as well )
BTCC Paintjob (Limit to two same theme for teams?)
All other mods free to player
rubbings racing but obviously not intentional bumper bashing


Infact want to do a few trials and make teams? Theres the feature to do that in game. :thumb:


----------



## robz

I wouldnt mind joining this, any driver level required? Are we going to require wheel/controller ?


----------



## Mini 360

Whatever suits I think mate. You will find out in time if you are good enough I suppose.

Cars that are posibilities?

Honda Civic Type R
Vauxhall Astra VXR
Honda Integra Type R (Not Mugen)
Seat Leon (Road car not race car)
Ford Focus RS
Chevrolet Cobalt SS (Instead of Lacetti?)

Also heres a link to all the liveries to get going on. :thumb: Liveries


----------



## hallett

im up for this, could be pretty cool, especially if we make ours own teams, could even make our own team liveries :lol:

Daniel


----------



## John74

WOW is has caught on better than i thought i would :doublesho right i will look through the game and see what cars can be used. I know latest BTCC rules say at least four dours but you try finding a five door hatchback on forza.

OK most seem to agree on 300BHP limit and forza wings front and rear. Stripped and caged with softest tyres you can. Dont think a PI limit is needed as the power limit will hopefully keep thing fairly even, if not then we will see about bringing one in.

What about number of laps ? shall we go 10, 15 or 20 ? i think turning the end race timmer off so everyone can finish might be an idea.


----------



## John74

robz said:


> I wouldnt mind joining this, any driver level required? Are we going to require wheel/controller ?


All for fun so anyone welcome, use any type of controller you like.


----------



## John74

Oh seeing as gamertags are flying about add mine *John74* to your friends lists.


----------



## John74

Just had a quick look so let me know what you lot think to these cars possiable cars under or on the 300bhp limit.

Acura 2002 RSX Type-S

BMW 1991 M3 E90 ( to old maybe )

Chevy 2005 Cobalt SS Coupe

Citroen 2009 C4 VTS ( only 1.6 litres but should tune up )

Dodge 2003 SRT4

Ford 2006 Focus ST and 2009 RS

Honda 2006 Civic Si Coupe, 2004 Civic Type-R, 2007 Type-R, 2002 Integra Type-R

Mercedes-Benz 2009 A200 Turbo Coupe

Nissan 2007 Sentra SE-R Spec V

Saab 2002 9-3 Areo

Saturn 2006 ION Red Line

Scion 2005 tC ( never heard of it before either )

Seat 2003 Leon Cupra R, 2007 Leon CUPRA

Toyota 2004 Altezza RS200 ( nice to have the choice of RWD )

Vauxhall 2006 Astra VXR

Volkwagen 2006 Golf GTI, 2010 Golf GTI Mk6

Volvo 2009 C30 R-Design

A few more cars to choose from than i thought.


----------



## John74

My test hack that i have just chucked together, im impressed how quick they go  Dunno what car im going to use yet just trying it out for now.

2006 Volkswagen Golf GTi


----------



## terrymcg

kings.. said:


> all i did was go to storefront buddy and get a free design from somebody.... I have a design for a chevrolet cobalt which looks like jason plato's btcc car I can send you if you want


That would be good mate! I am such a novice I dont even know what storefront is!!

I think I will be like the John George of this league!


----------



## pdv40

Shall we do some equalisation testing? I've built a Seat Leon and Focus RS to spec. The Seat does a 1.31.2 round Silverstone International and the Focus does a 1.32.4


----------



## robz

pdv40, Good idea, shall we stick to Silverstone for testing at the moment ? perhaps have our first race there too... or would anyone like to suggest some other circuits that suit BTCC racing ?

Edit: John, is that the ********** list or just what you've got so far ?


~Rob


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> My test hack that i have just chucked together, im impressed how quick they go  Dunno what car im going to use yet just trying it out for now.
> 
> 2006 Volkswagen Golf GTi


Thats superb! I want it! It won't look like that soon though :thumb:


----------



## pdv40

robz said:


> pdv40, Good idea, shall we stick to Silverstone for testing at the moment ? perhaps have our first race there too... or would anyone like to suggest some other circuits that suit BTCC racing ?
> 
> Edit: John, is that the ********** list or just what you've got so far ?
> 
> ~Rob


Yeah I think so, it will give us an idea of relative performance. BTCC lap times tend to be 1.30 at the max so fairly short twisty circuits would be good. I think the Silverstone International Circuit is on the actual calendar


----------



## Mini 360

Im liking Laguna Seca at the mo for touring car racing. Did it in Forza 2 (remember that game? :lol Really competitive racing!

Another could be Amalfi Coast? Short and twisty.


----------



## hallett

damn, this could be really cool, i think there should be the power limit but no PI limit, also is turbo/supercharging allowed?

Daniel


----------



## Mini 360

Em unless fitted as standard (a la RS) I think N/A is best? But we can test out all this in testing.


----------



## hallett

Mini 360 said:


> Em unless fitted as standard (a la RS) I think N/A is best? But we can test out all this in testing.


well i have just built my car, kept it N/A 298hp, i think i played it close :lol:

Daniel


----------



## robz

I'd also like to see no PI limit, as the weight saving / roll cage etc will add to the overall PI.

Will work on my car later, TAG - *Robz2142 *


----------



## Auto Finesse

Built 4 cars now, got it down to a 1second flat on silver stone national  


I think no PI limit, just a BHP one at 300, and a touring body type (ie one of the cars from lis above)
Just as an add on to the rules, simulation damage? so the bumping and shunting has an effect on whos doing it.


----------



## pdv40

Yeah simulation damage. What's your time round the international track James?


----------



## hallett

im running 1:31 round silly stone international, think there's room for improvement, thats on standard tyres, might run slicks soon

Daniel


----------



## pdv40

Blimey, I was just pushing 1:31 in a Leon in full BTCC spec


----------



## hallett

best of 1:02.8 on the national though so slower than james

Daniel


----------



## hallett

Just bought another car, one that i dont think anyone else will use so will see how it goes and may use it 

Daniel


----------



## pdv40

I'm down to 1.31:09


----------



## Auto Finesse

Ladies ladies i just got a 59.120sec lap wooooooow this things quick.


----------



## Mini 360

kings.. = kingsevo
dew1911 = dew1911
terrymcg = Tersman
Mini 360 = ItalicFerrari
k10lbe = jk10lbe
james b = db James B db
pdv40 = PDV40


All the GTs are above. Room for one more! :thumb:


----------



## robz

Mini 360 said:


> kings.. = kingsevo
> dew1911 = dew1911
> terrymcg = Tersman
> Mini 360 = ItalicFerrari
> k10lbe = jk10lbe
> james b = db James B db
> pdv40 = PDV40
> 
> All the GTs are above. Room for one more! :thumb:


Robz = Robz2142


----------



## hallett

hallett = xRAGE xExorcist

some of might already have mine, was DanHallett before

Daniel


----------



## John74

Mini 360 said:


> kings.. = kingsevo
> dew1911 = dew1911
> terrymcg = Tersman
> Mini 360 = ItalicFerrari
> k10lbe = jk10lbe
> james b = db James B db
> pdv40 = PDV40
> 
> All the GTs are above. Room for one more! :thumb:


Hey what happened to me *John74* ???


----------



## John74

robz said:


> pdv40, Good idea, shall we stick to Silverstone for testing at the moment ? perhaps have our first race there too... or would anyone like to suggest some other circuits that suit BTCC racing ?
> 
> Edit: John, is that the ********** list or just what you've got so far ?
> 
> ~Rob


Thats just a list of cars that i thought might work when i looked through the list of whats in the game.

Testing at silverstone international track and first race there sounds good so im happy to go along with that.


----------



## robz

Mini 360, why only 8 cars anyway ? We should be able to have more than that


----------



## Mini 360

kings.. = kingsevo
dew1911 = dew1911
terrymcg = Tersman
Mini 360 = ItalicFerrari
k10lbe = jk10lbe
james b = db James B db
pdv40 = PDV40
robz = Robz2142
hallett = xRAGE xExorcist
john74 = John74

Was only goin by 8 as thats how many can race in one online race. :thumb: But more is good! Probably go with heats maybe?


----------



## robz

only 8 online ? didnt know that, thought to be fair i'm usually just duelling people 

We Could setup 2 or more games depending how many sign up ?


----------



## John74

Just sent a bunch of friend reguests out, sorry if i missed anyone feel free to add me John74


----------



## Mini 360

John74 said:


> Just sent a bunch of friend reguests out, sorry if i missed anyone feel free to add me John74


Got it. Need to get myself a mic as my old ones duff....so once Ive got it I will be online and ready to race. 

Also how we gonna limit power etc? Is there an option online to do that?


----------



## robz

Terry, i do accept the game invites, but get a "network error - player unreachable"  I'm not being antisocial


----------



## Mini 360

robz said:


> Terry, i do accept the game invites, but get a "network error - player unreachable"  I'm not being antisocial


Im getting the same mate. Will let you know when I get my mic. :thumb:

Heres my finished paintjob.



















Just got a 1m01.185 in my non tuned Civic. Just need to do a wee bit of tweaking and Im done. So prepare to get used to seeing this view of my car 










:lol:


----------



## John74

Mini 360 said:


> Also how we gonna limit power etc? Is there an option online to do that?


Just had a look and you can set the lobby up with min and max power settings so putting min on 250 and max on 300 should work.

What about other game options such as traction control, racing line etc on or off ? i dont mind abs being off but will leave it on if anybody uses it.


----------



## John74

Me and Terry just did a quick couple of laps testing


----------



## dew1911

james b said:


> Ladies ladies i just got a 59.120sec lap wooooooow this things quick.


If that's the case I'm pulling out as the best I can get is 1:03, And I ain't going to be 4 seconds a lap down from the start...


----------



## kings..

my best is a 58.23

so bring it on *****es!! hehe































it isnt really, havent tried yet! 

so is it silvestone national circuit we are benchmarking on??


----------



## robz

Got a focus RS with everything i can put on it, except engine work (its 300 already) , handles like a dream, will post up my silverstone time shortly.


----------



## John74

Use the Silverstone international track as the national is just to short, dont worry about lap times just yet. For anyone not lapping to quick yet get your gearing sorted as it's no use having a car geared for 170mph when you can only do 135mph or so on the longest straight. Get the gearing right and you can save seconds a lap.


----------



## Mini 360

^Thats what ive done^

Im up for no driver aids. But ABS if folk really want to use it is fine by me. :thumb:


----------



## dew1911

Trying to be different, I'm working on this...


















Will sort a paint job out at a later date. Right now the biggest problem I'm having is with heat, on the national circuit the first lap is like sheet ice thanks to the racing slicks and racing breaks, and it takes 5/6 laps to get the tires up and running. Got it at dead on 300bhp and it's PI is A501


----------



## robz

Dew, that looks pretty good and i had the same problems with tyres, glad its not just my driving 

I was getting about 1min 30 a lap... Might try out a Mk5/6 gti if i can build enough credits up by the weekend, maybe i'll have to sell some un-used motors


----------



## John74

dew1911 the will be quick once sorted with a A501 rating


----------



## robz

Another thought, are we sticking to FWD only ?


----------



## dew1911

FWD or RWD I would have said.


----------



## Mini 360

I am. Just got my Civic to A535 and geared so it just runs out of puff at the end of the longest straight on Silverstone National. Now to tune for other tracks.......


----------



## dew1911

I still can't get the Volvo out of the 1:03s, I've stiffened it up so there's no body roll, upped the braking power so I can stamp on them late, geared it right down and then wound off the aero for speed and it doesn't get any quicker...

I'm not entering to just run round at the back so I'm pulling the plug before I throw any more credits away. Anyone wants a head start in this championship, got a Volvo for sale already at 300bhp, just needs someone who can tune it properly.


----------



## Auto Finesse

1.01.64 is my average lap time, i think i fluked the 0.59, i done 23 laps and cant hit it again. 

The best thing is getting the car light and ridged, then go for gearing up.


----------



## John74

Gift it to me and i will put a setup on it then gift it back so you can see if it's any better.


----------



## Auto Finesse

dew1911 said:


> I still can't get the Volvo out of the 1:03s, I've stiffened it up so there's no body roll, upped the braking power so I can stamp on them late, geared it right down and then wound off the aero for speed and it doesn't get any quicker...
> 
> I'm not entering to just run round at the back so I'm pulling the plug before I throw any more credits away. Anyone wants a head start in this championship, got a Volvo for sale already at 300bhp, just needs someone who can tune it properly.


Cor dear, its the taking part that counts  i expect my times to change dramatically when other cars are involved, iv got a clear run all the way around and not every lap is that.

Il happily run my seat that i cant get lower than a 1.07.00 in, i just want to take part in a proper race, i think you could have chosen a better car tho a Volvo is a bit to heavy to start with.


----------



## John74

Right off to work get testing those cars :thumb: remember silverstone international track not short national version.


----------



## Mini 360

Need to test on National.....got a Civic or Integra to choose from. Both are good but Teg has too much understeer which Im trying to sort out.


----------



## robz

I'm going to try and sort out the gearing on the RS . Failing that, i'll check out the Mk5/6 GTI , Is the new 'rocco allowed? I've not checked its BHP


----------



## dew1911

robz said:


> I'm going to try and sort out the gearing on the RS . Failing that, i'll check out the Mk5/6 GTI , Is the new 'rocco allowed? I've not checked its BHP


I looked at that, it's light but you cannot fit the Forza rear wing.

And looking the C30 is lighter than an RS if you apply full race reduction to both, so I can't understand why it will not go any faster.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Im in a 99 civic baby with a few mods of course


----------



## dew1911

Just tried it on the International Course and got to a 1:33.536 - I reckon there's about another half a second to be made by tiding up a little of the driving... So still looks to be off the pace.


----------



## pdv40

Can we get this straight, testing on Silverstone International, not National. Lap times should be mid 1.20's to early 1.30's


----------



## terrymcg

Mid 1.20's, jesus I need to get practicing!


----------



## Auto Finesse

On the international track i can run a 1:28.891


----------



## dew1911

terrymcg said:


> Mid 1.20's, jesus I need to get practicing!


We can run in a seperate class Terry, I've managed a 1:32.9 but reckon there's not much more I can get out of it.


----------



## terrymcg

Best I have had is a 1.33. Is it all in the tuning to get lower??


----------



## Auto Finesse

Yep, LSD and tighten it up, i do alot to shocks and alignment too. tyre pressure too.

The main one thos is gearing, get the top gear box and get your gearing closer, not by the top selector but each individual gear. 

Il put my civic set up on the store front latter tonight.


----------



## pdv40

Maybe mid 1:20s was a bit optimistic


----------



## dew1911

Managed to get down to a 1:32.4 and reckon with the help of some people I can probably get it quicker - So far I've just used final drive to set the gearing so may have to plunge in and do it step by step.

Also wound off some of the braking power as I found it caused it to lock up too soon, and took a little more downforce off. This seemed to make a good difference, as well as rasing the ride height a little.

Also finished the final paint job, it's a color scheme I've created myself and used before, not too complicated but I'm happy with it


----------



## Pandy

How did i miss this? ill get on it tomorrow


----------



## pdv40

Don't think we've started racing yet chap.

Is the Scirocco eligible?


----------



## kings..

ive had a shade under 1.30.... then the misus came home from work and I had to hear about her day!

be on again 2morro....


----------



## robz

pdv40 said:


> Don't think we've started racing yet chap.
> 
> Is the Scirocco eligible?


It wont take the forza rear wing as mentioned above mate, a shame really as i have a right beast of a 'rocco in the garage.

I'm still doing around 1.41 in the 09'RS . Going to have to work on that gear ratio and finish the suspension :speechles


----------



## DanSN117

Im all over this, i need to build a car though.

DanSN117


----------



## pdv40

robz said:


> It wont take the forza rear wing as mentioned above mate, a shame really as i have a right beast of a 'rocco in the garage.


Me too, mine's just done a 1:28.2


----------



## Mini 360

Just got a flukey 1.27.7 on International!!! Well chuffed!  But after that I couldnt manage to get under 1.29......


----------



## pdv40

Blimey, what are you running mate?


----------



## DanSN117

Ok, Seat Leon Cupra running 299 BHP with a PI of 532.


----------



## DanSN117

1.29.080 before settup fiddling..


----------



## John74

Just managed to get a 1:29.0 with the Toyota Altezza but boy is it hard work with the RWD and no traction control, still might use it for the racing sunday though as it's fun to drive.

Saying that, old school is just as fun


----------



## John74

So what car is every one running ? Mainly asking as i have been busy building and testing alot of cars, some seem to work far better than others.

What does every one think of having the PI limit as someone said before ? maybe around A530 or A540 ?


----------



## terrymcg

Its looking like the Leon for me, I get on alot better than I can with the Focus RS or the VW Golf GTi. Although I can only lap at 1.31, thats not consistantly though!!


----------



## Pandy

What are the rules with ABS? I can probably do without it but sometimes just press to hard on the pedal!

Ive not really tuned cars before now but this is a good chance to get to grips with it :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

pdv40 said:


> Blimey, what are you running mate?


Runnin my Civic (pics allready posted) with bang on 300bhp and tweaked the gearing to perfection. No driving aids at all and just pure mechanical grip.  Its a nippy wee beastie! Tweaked it a bit late last night so cant remember what its PI rating is.

I say we do a test to see if we need to cap the PI to what you suggest John. A friendly get together with no real meaningful result. Set laps to 75 and then just do it like F1 qualifying so we can get as many runs as we want and prove that we aren't bending the truth about our times haha! :lol:


----------



## pdv40

Yeah sounds like a good idea to me mate. I have no idea how to set up a lobby or invite any of you guys to race but I'll be online from about 9:45 tonight :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

pdv40 said:


> Yeah sounds like a good idea to me mate. I have no idea how to set up a lobby or invite any of you guys to race but I'll be online from about 9:45 tonight :thumb:


Will try ma best to be on too. Got loads of Uni work to do so will see but got my mic through the post this mornin. :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Save me reading through the whole thread, can someone post the limits, specs etc in one post please 

Ben


----------



## pdv40

Max 300 bhp
No 4WD
Forza front splitter and rear wing
N/A only unless turbo from stock like the Focus RS
All other mods accepted
Race livery

Eligible Cars:

Acura 2002 RSX Type-S
BMW 1991 M3 E90 ( to old maybe )
Chevy 2005 Cobalt SS Coupe
Citroen 2009 C4 VTS ( only 1.6 litres but should tune up )
Dodge 2003 SRT4
Ford 2006 Focus ST and 2009 RS
Honda 2006 Civic Si Coupe, 2004 Civic Type-R, 2007 Type-R, 2002 Integra Type-R
Mercedes-Benz 2009 A200 Turbo Coupe
Nissan 2007 Sentra SE-R Spec V
Saab 2002 9-3 Areo
Saturn 2006 ION Red Line
Scion 2005 tC ( never heard of it before either )
Seat 2003 Leon Cupra R, 2007 Leon CUPRA
Toyota 2004 Altezza RS200 ( nice to have the choice of RWD )
Vauxhall 2006 Astra VXR
Volkwagen 2006 Golf GTI, 2010 Golf GTI Mk6
Volvo 2009 C30 R-Design

Testing to be conducted on Silverstone International Circuit (2.25miles)


----------



## minimadgriff

Thanks very much for that:thumb:


----------



## pdv40

No problem mate


----------



## Mini 360

minimadgriff said:


> Thanks very much for that:thumb:


Do we have another contender then?


----------



## impster

I'll try and build myself a car tonight to those specs. Probably be pants at it, but if I can get a good lap time or two - can I join in (or do I need to 'sign up' for a season?)

Impster


----------



## RD55 DUN

Damn, i wasted 120k on a lexus.

need to make a new one now, should be fun.


----------



## pdv40

All my times so far have been with TC on and ABS off.

VW Scirocco 1:28.2 (I guess we're ruling this out though as you can't fit a wing to it?)
Seat Leon 1.28.4
VW Mk6 GTi 1:28.9


----------



## John74

If a few of you are going on tonight to test a few cars out it would be good to hear if you have found the same as me i.e. one car i have built has a far higher PI rating than any other i have tested. As a result it lapped nearly 2 seconds a lap faster than any of my other cars straight away which is not what im looking for as i want to keep all the cars fairly close and fun.

Dont want this ending up with everyone wanting to run just the one fastest car.


----------



## terrymcg

Ill be on and off throughout the evening so will see you at some point John


----------



## John74

Ok a few cars i have built and tested

Toayota Altezza 1:29's
BMW M3 E30 1:28's
Astra VXR 1:29's
Golf GTi Mk5 1:28's ( AMD car pictured in htis thread )
Citreon C4 1:29's
Volvo C30 1:30's
Focus ST 1:30's

Oh and the car im not going to name just yet with the silly high PI rating 1:26's


----------



## John74

terrymcg said:


> Ill be on and off throughout the evening so will see you at some point John


Will be on from about 4:30 for an hour or so buddy


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> If a few of you are going on tonight to test a few cars out it would be good to hear if you have found the same as me i.e. one car i have built has a far higher PI rating than any other i have tested. As a result it lapped nearly 2 seconds a lap faster than any of my other cars straight away which is not what im looking for as i want to keep all the cars fairly close and fun.
> 
> Dont want this ending up with everyone wanting to run just the one fastest car.


once make series then  Seat Super Copa :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> Ok a few cars i have built and tested
> 
> Toayota Altezza 1:29's
> BMW M3 E30 1:28's
> Astra VXR 1:29's
> Golf GTi Mk5 1:28's ( AMD car pictured in htis thread )
> Citreon C4 1:29's
> Volvo C30 1:30's
> Focus ST 1:30's
> 
> Oh and the car im not going to name just yet with the silly high PI rating 1:26's


The boss loved your AmD Golf when he saw it yesterday.


----------



## John74

minimadgriff said:


> The boss loved your AmD Golf when he saw it yesterday.


Looking forward to seeing you final paint livery for this years BTCC


----------



## Mini 360

Right didnt manage to get my 1.27.7 again but did get this.... 










Car is handling perfectly now with just the right amount of understeer.


----------



## John74

Little update

Ok a few cars i have built and tested

Toayota Altezza 1:29's
BMW M3 E30 1:28's
Astra VXR 1:29's
Golf GTi Mk5 1:28's ( AMD car pictured in this thread )
Citreon C4 1:29's
Volvo C30 1:30's
Focus ST 1:30's
Seat Leon Cupra 1:28's

Oh and the car im not going to name just yet with the silly high PI rating 1:26's

All cars run with a basic tune put on them


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> Looking forward to seeing you final paint livery for this years BTCC


Me to john!!!! Looking even more forward to something making it for me on Forza :lol:


----------



## Pandy

Damn cant use my Teg  Best get onto a GTi 5 then 

Anyone testing tonight? 

GC: AndyGTa97


----------



## minimadgriff

Pandy said:


> Damn cant use my Teg  Best get onto a GTi 5 then
> 
> Anyone testing tonight?
> 
> GC: AndyGTa97


so thats who you are! :lol: I did wonder!


----------



## robz

pdv40 said:


> Max 300 bhp
> No 4WD
> Forza front splitter and rear wing
> N/A only unless turbo from stock like the Focus RS
> All other mods accepted
> Race livery
> 
> Eligible Cars:
> 
> Acura 2002 RSX Type-S
> BMW 1991 M3 E90 ( to old maybe )
> Chevy 2005 Cobalt SS Coupe
> Citroen 2009 C4 VTS ( only 1.6 litres but should tune up )
> Dodge 2003 SRT4
> Ford 2006 Focus ST and 2009 RS
> Honda 2006 Civic Si Coupe, 2004 Civic Type-R, 2007 Type-R, 2002 Integra Type-R
> Mercedes-Benz 2009 A200 Turbo Coupe
> Nissan 2007 Sentra SE-R Spec V
> Saab 2002 9-3 Areo
> Saturn 2006 ION Red Line
> Scion 2005 tC ( never heard of it before either )
> Seat 2003 Leon Cupra R, 2007 Leon CUPRA
> Toyota 2004 Altezza RS200 ( nice to have the choice of RWD )
> Vauxhall 2006 Astra VXR
> Volkwagen 2006 Golf GTI, 2010 Golf GTI Mk6
> Volvo 2009 C30 R-Design
> 
> Testing to be conducted on Silverstone International Circuit (2.25miles)


I think there's a few more eligible cars to be included in that. Remember its all about a fun game and not about rules, thats what the real series is for :thumb:

What's the score on older cars that have had engine swaps for modern versions, and also cant have the forza rear wing?

Are we also saying NO PI limit as well?


----------



## Rizzo

Im in for this

add me - GenManchee


----------



## minimadgriff

if people want to add me i'm 

minimadgriff

I'll sort out a car tonight or tomorrow


----------



## pdv40

robz said:


> I think there's a few more eligible cars to be included in that. Remember its all about a fun game and not about rules, thats what the real series is for :thumb:
> 
> What's the score on older cars that have had engine swaps for modern versions, and also cant have the forza rear wing?
> 
> Are we also saying NO PI limit as well?


I don't mind not having the Forza rear wing and I don't see a problem with engine conversions either nor PI limit as long as the basic 300bhp is observed. What do people think?


----------



## Pandy

minimadgriff said:


> so thats who you are! :lol: I did wonder!


Yes mate lol there was me thinking you were just ignoring me :lol:


----------



## Mini 360

minimadgriff said:


> Me to john!!!! Looking even more forward to something making it for me on Forza :lol:


Im willing to give it a shot! :thumb:

And I like racing other folk with the original engines personally. But again open to debate.


----------



## minimadgriff

Am i allowed to use my Leon Super Cup detuned?


----------



## Pandy

My Golf GTi V is awesome, can't get quicker than 1:29.5 though!


----------



## Mini 360

minimadgriff said:


> if people want to add me i'm
> 
> minimadgriff
> 
> I'll sort out a car tonight or tomorrow


Added. :thumb:


----------



## diffinking

id be up for this also . gamertag DT SMOKIN


----------



## kings..

got a 1.28 earlier with the integra again.... its not going any quicker than that though!! may try a different car, whats the e30 m3 like with 300hp anyone done one?


----------



## minimadgriff

1.29.777 in a Mk5 Gti with 299bhp. Seat Super Copa was 1.31 something.


----------



## John74

Good to see so many people taking an interest in this, may have to run two races at this rate. Planning on running this on sunday 8pm maybe saturday too if enough people want it. i work nights during the week but nothing to stop someone else setting it up then.

What do you all think to 20 laps of the silverstone international track 
no traction control
no stability
full damage
fuel and tyre wear on
no end race timer so everyone does full distance
no racing line ( more mistakes and overtaking chances )
ABS ? will leave this on unless *everyone* in the lobby wants it off

With 20 laps and all eight cars finishing the winner should get a nice amount of credits.

Oh and it would be good if everyone could have working mics.

How does that sound ? yes or no ? any other ideas ?


----------



## Pandy

John74 said:


> Good to see so many people taking an interest in this, may have to run two races at this rate. Planning on running this on sunday 8pm maybe saturday too if enough people want it. i work nights during the week but nothing to stop someone else setting it up then.
> 
> What do you all think to 20 laps of the silverstone international track
> no traction control
> no stability
> full damage
> fuel and tyre wear on
> no end race timer so everyone does full distance
> no racing line ( more mistakes and overtaking chances )
> ABS ? will leave this on unless *everyone* in the lobby wants it off
> 
> With 20 laps and all eight cars finishing the winner should get a nice amount of credits.
> 
> Oh and it would be good if everyone could have working mics.
> 
> How does that sound ? yes or no ? any other ideas ?


Sounds good to me, although ill be all over the shop without the racing line but will make it a better race :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Im having ABS off as im better without it  Fook knows how im going to get my car faster though! 

I'm up for 8 on sunday too


----------



## Auto Finesse

The rules on this are getting silly, one make series will be dull, we may as well just use all stock cars and be done with it if thats the case.

ABS, leave it so you can have it on or off, i dont really see what difference it makes. 

IMO the best way to do it is, say a touring body type (like the vehicles listed) must have the forza front and rear wing, max 300BHP. job done.


just a suggestion but i think you should have a end timer but set high, as then if some one wants to play silly buggers and sit still for ages we dont all have to wait for them. say a 3Min end timer?


----------



## Auto Finesse

New car new set up only 275BHP but ran a 1:26.582 

Shame i cant run more than a 130 with out the breaking line on


----------



## minimadgriff

james b said:


> New car new set up only 275BHP but ran a 1:26.582
> 
> Shame i cant run more than a 130 with out the breaking line on


how the hell have you done that????? :doublesho


----------



## hallett

1:28.8 in my new car, 300bhp, only assit being ABS, never used the racing line

Daniel


----------



## Auto Finesse

minimadgriff said:


> how the hell have you done that????? :doublesho


Its all in the tuning


----------



## minimadgriff

james b said:


> Its all in the tuning


look into the screen, not around the screen, not around the screen, look in to the screen, your under!

what car you in james and a detailed list of your tuning set up please :wave: :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

1.28.9 with no assits. not going any quicker


----------



## DanSN117

Im at about the same i think, maybe we should get a little test session together for later?


----------



## minimadgriff

im off out later but can play now


----------



## terrymcg

I can get on later this evening if anyones around


----------



## John74

minimadgriff said:


> im off out later but can play now


Interesting little test session we had along with James and Fred, think we will be leaving the racing line on as it may help to save a few bumpers :lol:

Dunno where your speed went it your golf but i found a second from somewhere running with others on the track, dont quite understand that one


----------



## Mini 360

Sounds good to me for sunday night. Off work all day so plenty time to do uni work then relax in the evening. Need to tweak my suspension as I havent touched thaat yet......I want a 1.26 flat! Im gonna run no assists and no racing line.


----------



## pdv40

I'd like the line on


----------



## Mini 360

Anyone needing assistance with tuning give me a PM. Will try and help you get a basic setup sorted if possible. :thumb:


----------



## DanSN117

*O'Connor Happy With Early Test.*
*"If James is any faster then me on race day i'll just 'Plato' him off *










So as a eventful testing day draws to a close here at Silverstone, BTCC Rookie and all round Fat Boy Dan O'Connor has expressed happiness with his new Leon built by Shawshank Motorsport.

The Ex Jason Plato Seat Leon has had its TDI engine replaced with a more powerful 1.8T power plant usually found in the road going version of the same car, but with nearly 20K spent on the engine, what was once a measly 150BHP has been transformed into a 300BHP fire spitting monster.

Appearing with only the single Shell sponsor decal present on the car, the modestly painted Grey machine took the track for around 20 laps today, completed with what we think was a light fuel load. At the hands of O'Connor it managed a low 1.28.2 with Dan reverting back to the manual gearbox instead of the more widely used automatic box.

"It'll do" said O'Connor, 'I hope to be a bit quicker to be honest, but i was down at the pub last night and i think the kebab i had afterwards has been repeating on me a bit.' When asked what he thought of his competitors, O'Connor response was 'James is looking very quick, very quick indeed, unfortunately we don't know what the shady ******* is running yet, he is being very secretive about it all, its probably a datsun'

O'Connor returns to Silverstone tomorrow after another night down in the town of Buckingham, this time in search of the elusive 1.27, a time in which he hopes will be competitive and may get him on the podium throughout the season.

_Autosport 18/2/09_


----------



## John74

Classic :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

Love it! :lol:


----------



## DanSN117

I'm around this evening girls if we want to do a little test?

Need to buy some anti roll bars


----------



## Drakey

Love the 'interview' and news team type write up :thumb:

I would like to take part in the fun but so far all i have manged to do is change the set up in so many ways i dont know whats helping and whats not. Any tips for even a basic tuning setup would be most appreciated 

-Dan


----------



## Mini 360

Hmm Was trying to connect to someone elses game tonight but it wouldnt let me join? Been having this on COD as well.....no idea why. Anyone know?


----------



## DanSN117

I tried as well and it wasn't having any of it.


----------



## Drakey

Current time 1.33.503 hmmm, now to tweak the gears i think then see what happens


----------



## terrymcg

I am on now if anyone wants a blast


----------



## Davemm

i think i may have to get me a car built


----------



## terrymcg

By the way guys, call me an biff, how do you take pics of races gone by and post them on here?


----------



## Mini 360

terrymcg said:


> By the way guys, call me an biff, how do you take pics of races gone by and post them on here?


Save the replay at the end of the race then replay it and take a few photos. :thumb:


----------



## terrymcg

Then how do you get them onto here?


----------



## Mini 360

terrymcg said:


> Then how do you get them onto here?


Em upload to your Storefront, go onto Forza motorsport.net, login to your account and download the pic. then its just like uploadin any other pic. :thumb:


----------



## terrymcg

Thanks mate, everydays a school day!!


----------



## DanSN117

Will be on again around 11 lads.


----------



## terrymcg

DanSN117 said:


> Will be on again around 11 lads.


I won't be on then, but a good couple of close races mate!! Did you get a pic of us across the line in the last race, only 2 10ths in it I think!


----------



## Drakey

Not had much luck getting the Focus RS round quick enough so i changed to Seat Leon, so far im on 1.32.378. I really need to try and get the gearing sorted and i might dip into 1.30s which i would be more then happy with lol.


----------



## DanSN117

*"IF I SEE THAT LITTLE PRICK AGAIN I'LL RIP HIS THROAT OFF*
*O'Connor not happy with Terry*










'WHERE IS HE? IM GOING TO KILL HIM' Exclaimed O'Connor, rescued from the Gravel Trap with Pie in one hand and Smirnoff Ice in the other.

These exclusive comments were received after a slight on track altercation that saw O'Connor off into the gravel trap and his race ruined at Silverstone this afternoon.

The pair had started off as good friends, even sharing the casual drink or a smoke on a night out, but Terry was warned to 'steer well clear' of O'Connor after the events of the practise race.

It had started the lap before, O'Connor had got a good start and took an early lead until halfway round the first lap, dropping it under breaking where the International track rejoins the Grand Prix layout, just before Abbey. This forced O'Connor out wide, Terry seized the opportunity and took the lead back. It stayed that way until Copse where O'Connor got a good run on Terry and was a nose length ahead into Maggots. O'Connor jumped heavily on the brakes, the tail end started to wobble but Terry was just too close for comfort, the two made contact and O'Connor was spat out into the Gravel, Race Over.

Terry went on to win the short 3 lapper, but O'Connor was fuming, he stormed into the Seat Garage and began threatening Mechanics with an airgun.
Later, once the Red Mist had cleared from O'Connor eyes, he was found late in the night, Dough-nutting Terrys £1 Million Bugatti Veyron around the Silverstone car park.

More on this frankly boring story as we get it.

_Reuters_


----------



## Drakey

:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Thats awesome


----------



## DanSN117

Photo added


----------



## josh263uk

Looks like you could do with a safety car


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> Interesting little test session we had along with James and Fred, think we will be leaving the racing line on as it may help to save a few bumpers :lol:
> 
> Dunno where your speed went it your golf but i found a second from somewhere running with others on the track, dont quite understand that one


Yes, I think the braking line should stay on so we can make it past the first few corners with james taking everyone off :lol: :lol: 
That did look hilarious from my view :lolo:

God knows what happend to my golf!!! lost 3+ seconds!!! I did find one issue which wa sI didnt save my latest wheel alignment settings! So that may have had something to do with it. I'll be back on later 

Oh and no Celica's! they are not eligiable James :


----------



## Auto Finesse

Nothing wrong whit my driving its your breaking


----------



## minimadgriff

james b said:


> Nothing wrong whit my driving its your breaking


you mean your lack of braking :lol:


----------



## John74

minimadgriff said:


> you mean your lack of braking :lol:


Think i had better do some more career races so i can stock up on rear bumpers and wings :lol:


----------



## S-X-I

If anyone does want to make a safety car then its a yellow Porsche 911 Carrera 4S with flashing lights and the works 'SAFETY CAR' on the side with 'PORSCHE' under it.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2445143235


__
https://flic.kr/p/821330069


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> Think i had better do some more career races so i can stock up on rear bumpers and wings :lol:


your rear wing got some serious air time :lol: Im gonna give that an "8.5" :lol:


----------



## terrymcg

Anyone on tonight????

Dan, you know you want another run at me, litterally!!


----------



## DanSN117

Ill be on at some point Terry, up for some races.


----------



## DanSN117

I also need to swap the Leon i am using, from the standard road car upgraded to the supercopa version.


----------



## robz

cant remember if it was mentioned, can the 295bhp Cup seat (07 i think) be used?


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ Seems loads of people are already using it so i assume it can mate.


----------



## John74

robz said:


> cant remember if it was mentioned, can the 295bhp Cup seat (07 i think) be used?


Seat 2007 Leon Supercup B471 rated ? errr no

Seat 2007 Leon Cupra D321 rated yes


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ Why? are we doing Pi limit now then....


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> Seat 2007 Leon Supercup B471 rated ? errr no
> 
> Seat 2007 Leon Cupra D321 rated yes


I don't see a problem with the supercup john. its not that great :lol:


----------



## beardboy

I think i may need to get in this at some point too 

Will need to get myself a BTCC car


----------



## RD55 DUN

minimadgriff said:


> I don't see a problem with the supercup john. its not that great :lol:


My modified cupra has a higher PI than the Leon Cup car


----------



## robz

I just like the Supercup, it handles nicely as far as im concerned, and does a 1.32 round the track. It's not the best, but its getting there with fine-tuning, i may have something else in the works anyway but i'd prefer to use this.


----------



## kings..

i dont rate the seat..... honda all the way!


----------



## Mini 360

Got my Civic down to 1.27.754 tonight! Its a beast! Pic to follow


----------



## DanSN117

Pics are worthless without a news without a news report....


----------



## Drakey

I have come to the conclusion that either i have no patience or i am just the worlds worst tuner lol. My seat is suffering major understeer and rear grip problems im changin little bits and pieces but so far no luck. It seems my 1.31.800 laptime was simply a fluke lol.


----------



## pdv40

Have you tried a bit of negative camber? I find 0.7 works pretty well


----------



## Pandy

Mini 360 said:


> Got my Civic down to 1.27.754 tonight! Its a beast! Pic to follow


Which Civic you got? I quite fancy a halfords Rep instead of my golf.

Thanks for the PM mate :thumb:


----------



## kings..

latest creation! cant beat the 1990's touring cars....


----------



## John74

minimadgriff said:


> I don't see a problem with the supercup john. its not that great :lol:


Should out handle anything else out there but i guess we can let it run this time and see just how they go. Might build one myself now just to see.

Ok just done some testing, not as mind blowingly quick as i feared it might be so yes bring them on.








Got down to a 1:27.9 after five laps of tunning.


----------



## dew1911

kings.. said:


> latest creation! cant beat the 1990's touring cars....


4x4 though so not allowed?


----------



## terrymcg

John74 said:


> Should out handle anything else out there but i guess we can let it run this time and see just how they go. Might build one myself now just to see.
> 
> Ok just done some testing, not as mind blowingly quick as i feared it might be so yes bring them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got down to a 1:27.9 after five laps of tunning.


Can you give away any set up tips for this motor John???


----------



## John74

terrymcg said:


> Can you give away any set up tips for this motor John???


Send you my setup if you like :thumb:


----------



## terrymcg

John74 said:


> Send you my setup if you like :thumb:


Cheers John:thumb:


----------



## John74

Just sent it buddy :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

kings.. said:


> latest creation! cant beat the 1990's touring cars....


I was going to do that but it is 4x4 and the engine is a little on the large size. What lap times you doing in that?



John74 said:


> Should out handle anything else out there but i guess we can let it run this time and see just how they go. Might build one myself now just to see.
> 
> Ok just done some testing, not as mind blowingly quick as i feared it might be so yes bring them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got down to a 1:27.9 after five laps of tunning.


Arh good taste John, the AmD version. :thumb:

Im going to gift you a tuning set up later. Made a Hybrid of some of your settings and some off mine. See what you think


----------



## kings..

tbh the 4x4 doesnt really help things too much! it still understeers like an fwd car if pushed hard but you can slide it with a little bit of handbrake if need be.... times wise about 1m30 dead tbh, the best it did was a late 1m29


----------



## Mini 360

Pandy said:


> Which Civic you got? I quite fancy a halfords Rep instead of my golf.
> 
> Thanks for the PM mate :thumb:


Think its the 04 one? No too sure. Not the Current gen one anyway. :thumb: Can buy one from my SF for 15k 

Oh and no bother. :thumb:

Im gonna try to play online again tonight and if no gonna have to call india and get it fixed........


----------



## terrymcg

Minimadgriff,

Don't worry I am not some sort of weirdo thanking you for the thread above, I was just playing with my newly aquired ipod touch so not sure how I ended up thanking you.

Thanks anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## minimadgriff

1.27.5 in my AmD Golf


----------



## Mini 360

minimadgriff said:


> 1.27.5 in my AmD Golf


Hmmmm need to get me one of them too.....see what I can get out of it.


----------



## beardboy

I'm getting a 1.29.3 as my fastest in the Civic i just got for this event. 

What Golf is that MiniMadGriff? Mk5, or 6?


----------



## minimadgriff

Mini 360 said:


> Hmmmm need to get me one of them too.....see what I can get out of it.


 its all in the tuning.



beardboy said:


> I'm getting a 1.29.3 as my fastest in the Civic i just got for this event.
> 
> What Golf is that MiniMadGriff? Mk5, or 6?


Mk5 of course  replica of how our car was stickered up for autosport :thumb:

Managed to get the Seat Supercup into the high 1.28's


----------



## beardboy

Have just done a 1.28.5 :thumb:

Might get myself a Mk5 then and tune it a little


----------



## John74

minimadgriff said:


> 1.27.5 in my AmD Golf


1:27.2 with the setup you sent me and a few adjustments to suit my driving style :thumb:


----------



## John74

How the heck did this thread get to 23 pages before we have done our first race ???


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> 1:27.2 with the setup you sent me and a few adjustments to suit my driving style :thumb:


send me it back then with your adjustments :lol: did you like it then?


----------



## beardboy

MiniMadGriff - fancy sending me your setup? What car is it for? 

My GT is: beardboy69

Add me ready for the race too, as i've had to turn off now, Mrs is home :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

beardboy said:


> MiniMadGriff - fancy sending me your setup? What car is it for?
> 
> My GT is: beardboy69
> 
> Add me ready for the race too, as i've had to turn off now, Mrs is home :lol:


its actually a John74/minimadgriff hybrid setup :lol: :lol:

its for a mk5 Gti  Also my set up for the leon supercup is working ok


----------



## beardboy

minimadgriff said:


> its actually a John74/minimadgriff *hybrid* setup :lol: :lol:
> 
> its for a mk5 Gti  Also my set up for the leon supercup is working ok


I don't want any electric crap :lol:


----------



## John74

minimadgriff said:


> send me it back then with your adjustments :lol: did you like it then?


Works nice, between us we will get these AmD Golfs sorted :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> Works nice, between us we will get these AmD Golfs sorted :thumb:


Team AmD it is then :lol:

my mate who works with me at AmD is going to join the fun too :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

i think tonight is going to involve beer forza and making a car but which base to start on, 

guna have to find the rules on what i can and cant do


----------



## John74

Quick recap

Any FWD or RWD car as seen in the BTCC or WTCC etc ( Focus, Golf Mk5 or 6, Seat, BMW 3 series, Civic etc )
Forza front and rear wings must be used
Power limit 300bhp 
Traction control banned
Racing style paint scheme

Anyother mods free ie no min weights and any tyres any size wheels etc

First race this sunday 8pm on the Silverstone International track.


----------



## minimadgriff

Davemm said:


> i think tonight is going to involve beer forza and making a car but which base to start on,
> 
> guna have to find the rules on what i can and cant do


First rule of DW BTCC Club, is you don't talk about DW BTCC club :lol:


----------



## Davemm

haha love it. 
is their a limit on performance index?


----------



## John74

A post i made before about possiable cars



John74 said:


> Just had a quick look so let me know what you lot think to these cars possiable cars under or on the 300bhp limit.
> 
> Acura 2002 RSX Type-S
> 
> BMW 1991 M3 E90 ( to old maybe )
> 
> Chevy 2005 Cobalt SS Coupe
> 
> Citroen 2009 C4 VTS ( only 1.6 litres but should tune up )
> 
> Dodge 2003 SRT4
> 
> Ford 2006 Focus ST and 2009 RS
> 
> Honda 2006 Civic Si Coupe, 2004 Civic Type-R, 2007 Type-R, 2002 Integra Type-R
> 
> Mercedes-Benz 2009 A200 Turbo Coupe
> 
> Nissan 2007 Sentra SE-R Spec V
> 
> Saab 2002 9-3 Areo
> 
> Saturn 2006 ION Red Line
> 
> Scion 2005 tC ( never heard of it before either )
> 
> Seat 2003 Leon Cupra R, 2007 Leon CUPRA
> 
> Toyota 2004 Altezza RS200 ( nice to have the choice of RWD )
> 
> Vauxhall 2006 Astra VXR
> 
> Volkwagen 2006 Golf GTI, 2010 Golf GTI Mk6
> 
> Volvo 2009 C30 R-Design
> 
> A few more cars to choose from than i thought.


----------



## John74

At the minute no limit on PI but keeping an eye on it in case one car just walks over everything else.


----------



## Davemm

ok
time to get on, gamer tag is *davem1986* if any one wants to start a party


----------



## beardboy

I'll be up for it tomorrow at 8 

1.) Beardboy
2.)
3.)
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)


----------



## minimadgriff

I'll be up for it tomorrow at 8 

1.) Beardboy
2.) minimadgriff
3.)
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)


----------



## minimadgriff

ill be on in 20mins time too


----------



## Davemm

I'll be up for it tomorrow at 8 

1.) Beardboy
2.) minimadgriff
3.) Davem1986
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)


----------



## beardboy

I'll try to get online later, if not, add me for tomorrow: beardboy69.

Missus is watching the lotto ATM, but might be able to persuade her to go upstairs. :lol:


----------



## Davemm

do we have to put the forza spoiler on? or just the front bumper?

damn it 1 to many horses


----------



## beardboy

Both i think


----------



## Davemm

damn the forza spoiler looks gash haha

whooo 20 min of part swapping has got me 300 bhp on the dot


----------



## beardboy

Sure does :lol:

I can't get on tonight guys, she wants to watch some sh1t on TV. Will be on tomorrow night though :thumb:


----------



## terrymcg

I'll be up for it tomorrow at 8 

1.) Beardboy
2.) minimadgriff
3.) Davem1986
4.) terrymcg
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)


----------



## John74

I will try hosting this so getting adding my gamertag, lets see if we end up with just one full lobby or two.

1.) Beardboy
2.) minimadgriff
3.) Davem1986
4.) terrymcg
5.) *John74*
6.)
7.)
8.)


----------



## Davemm

cool will add in a bit, so it has to have both bumper and spoiler  
also which was the test track?


----------



## thehogester

I've never wished i had a game more, i feel like im missing out here!


----------



## Davemm

its a great game and has provided so many good laughs


----------



## robz

thehogester said:


> I've never wished i had a game more, i feel like im missing out here!


go out and buy it pre-owned at Game, they've usually got quite a few in my local one that come back as people have got it with the bundle, and part-exed the game for something else.

Then spend the week on it and race with us next weekend :thumb:


----------



## thehogester

robz said:


> go out and buy it pre-owned at Game, they've usually got quite a few in my local one that come back as people have got it with the bundle, and part-exed the game for something else.
> 
> Then spend the week on it and race with us next weekend :thumb:


A Game has opened just round the corner from me actually. I may trade a few games in and join you guys.


----------



## Davemm

little tip, dont buy a focus ahha

plus side have managed to get other car to a 1.29.533 and plenty left in it i reackon


----------



## Mini 360

Yeh I allready had a Focus tuned near enough to the specs but its no fast enough. Staying with my Civic for the racing.


----------



## Pandy

minimadgriff said:


> 1.27.5 in my AmD Golf


How?!?!? I cant get passed 1.29 still in mine!

I cant commit to tomorrow but ill try my hardest


----------



## Mini 360

Pandy said:


> How?!?!? I cant get passed 1.29 still in mine!


Same but then again I havent tuned mine yet.


----------



## Davemm

i did it once and i cant get it any closer, but i hate silverstone its a bad track.


----------



## Mini 360

Davemm said:


> i did it once and i cant get it any closer, but i hate silverstone its a bad track.


:doublesho


----------



## Davemm

its true haha,


----------



## Mini 360

Its brill! Especially in Grand Prix layout!


----------



## Pandy

Mini 360 said:


> Same but then again I havent tuned mine yet.


Ive been tuning mine for ages and its still slower


----------



## Davemm

well your not the only one so dont worry to much


----------



## Drakey

Lowest i have got in my seat is 1.31.800 so there are others around that are struggling mate


----------



## John74

Dont worry to much about outright lap times, setting a fast lap time when your on the track by yourself after 10 or 20 laps is one thing but try doing it with seven other cars around you.


----------



## Mini 360

John74 said:


> Dont worry to much about outright lap times, setting a fast lap time when your on the track by yourself after 10 or 20 laps is one thing but try doing it with seven other cars around you.


Very true. I doubt anyone will get their quick laps during the race. Unless one car speeds away from the start.


----------



## Davemm

tbh without traction control and a very carefull throtle input then all im doing is spinning up, so i wont be going anyhere fast off the mark lol


----------



## minimadgriff

I need to try and not destroy another engine during a race :lol: that don't half slow you down!


----------



## Mini 360

minimadgriff said:


> I need to try and not destroy another engine during a race :lol: that don't half slow you down!


I hate it when that happens. Then struggle to get the pits for repair on a red engine :lol: Im away to try and sort my NAT settings before tonight.


----------



## Mini 360

Got it working after a month of failure! Bring it on lads!


----------



## John74

So who is running what car tonight ? main race i think i will be using the Mk5 Golf GTi.


----------



## Mini 360

Im running my civic as Im lapping consistently late 1.27s/low 1.28s. Plus it sounds good:lol:

So who is hosting then?


----------



## John74

me so get adding me to all your friends lists


----------



## Mini 360

John74 said:


> me so get adding me to all your friends lists


Cool. Already done so Im ready to race! :thumb:


----------



## John74

Will set the lobby up around 7:50 ready to race at 8, if we get to many someone may need to set a second lobby up but we will see how many try to join first.


----------



## beardboy

John - can you add me mate?

Beardboy69 :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

ive got a leon mk 2 or a focus st. both of which arent as fast as id have liked


----------



## minimadgriff

Mini 360 said:


> Got it working after a month of failure! Bring it on lads!


sorry about earlier! ****ed my setting up and was going backwards! allsorted now though!

ill be running the AmD golf  John are you able to send me your design unlocked please so I can change my wing mirror colours


----------



## Mini 360

minimadgriff said:


> sorry about earlier! ****ed my setting up and was going backwards! allsorted now though!
> 
> ill be running the AmD golf  John are you able to send me your design unlocked please so I can change my wing mirror colours


No problem mate I did wonder why you were frantically tuning and testing haha! Glad its all sorted though. :thumb: Cant wait for the write up of this race :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

Mini 360 said:


> No problem mate I did wonder why you were frantically tuning and testing haha! Glad its all sorted though. :thumb: Cant wait for the write up of this race :lol:


it was doing my head in :lol: Managed to get the car even lighter and faster! If I could hook a good lap together I recon it could get in the high 1.26's.


----------



## dew1911

Won't be on tonight, still haven't got out of the 1:30s though so looks like there's no point to take part anyway.


----------



## Mini 360

minimadgriff said:


> it was doing my head in :lol: Managed to get the car even lighter and faster! If I could hook a good lap together I recon it could get in the high 1.26's.


Nice! (I say nice but this means your now going to beat me with ties like that but still.....nice job :lol


----------



## Davemm

evety point in taking part, their times are hot laps and are goign to be quick, a race is a completly different kettle of fish


----------



## John74

minimadgriff said:


> ill be running the AmD golf  John are you able to send me your design unlocked please so I can change my wing mirror colours


Not my design, brought it off the storefront  i carn't paint for toffee


----------



## John74

beardboy said:


> John - can you add me mate?
> 
> Beardboy69 :thumb:


Added you :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

Accepted :thumb:

Doing it in 1.27.8 now


----------



## Mini 360

Bring it on lads! To the lobby! (Ive just finished tuning and painting a brand new car in 45 minutes. And its even faster than my old one


----------



## Auto Finesse

Where the invites at then ..... coooomon!


----------



## beardboy

As above


----------



## Davemm

IM READY TO

davem1986


----------



## John74

Result and pics moved to top of page 30


----------



## Davemm

was a good race, just need a better car, my leon wasnt even close to the speed


----------



## Mini 360

Was a good series of races. 3 wins out of 4 aint bad? :lol: Your right as soon as I got into the lead a few seconds after that picture it wasnt a challenge. Loved lapping folk though! :tongue: Same time next week lads? Get tuning. 

I did not bad for buying the car standard 45 minutes before the race :lol:

Forgot to save the first race replay and never got a chance with the high speed ring one where we did the photoshoot kinda thing but got one off of the Sebring race.


----------



## John74

Well an interesting first DW BTCC race at silverstone International Curcuit ( 20 laps ).

If i remember rightly the finishing order was ( correct me if im wrong )

1, ItalicFerrari
2, John74
3, Minimadgriff
4, db James db 
5, FREDVILA
6, Tersman
7, Beardboy69
8, Davem1986

ItalicFerrari made the most of all the contact on the opening lap to get cleanly out into lead and never really challenged for the whole 20 laps of the race. The race was only ever on for second at best which was held by Minimadgriff for most of the race until near the end when one to many early downshifts had the engine crying enough and lost power letting John74 through. The rest of the postion battles im sure everyone else will chip in with what happened, im just starting to look through the replay now.

Beardboy69 gets a special mention for rolling his car all on his own at bridge corner after cutting alittle to much grass off the inside of the corner. Rolling out an early second place all the way to rear of the feild and into the pit for repairs. 10 out of 10 for effort though.

Overall a good race, alittle to much contact on the first lap doing alot of damage to some cars. Just need to calm it down alittle as 20 laps is a long race and all that bashing made it to easy for ItalicFerrari this time.

Pics taking at time to add

Run to the first corner









First lap clashes

















Battle for 2nd ( Minimadgriff left & John74 right )









Beardboy69 rolling all on his own









Winner ItalicFerrari ( Mini 360 )









Random pics


----------



## Auto Finesse

Those races where funny, the 20 lap one has kind of put me off silver stone for good i think.


----------



## pdv40

I missed it? :wall:


----------



## beardboy

Was a good laugh last night :thumb:

Thanks for highlighting the rolling by myself! Doh! :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

last nite was superb. really enjoyed the 20 lapper  gutted I over reved and lost some engine power as it let john through easily after a fun battle. Can't wait for the next one


----------



## beardboy

Me too Ben 

Is it next Sunday, or are we going to do them more often?


----------



## Auto Finesse

What track we going for next then lads??


----------



## beardboy

Silverstone International of coure :lol:


----------



## buckas

Looks great! :thumb:



John74 said:


> Beardboy69 rolling all on his own


:lol: how did he manage that? :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

It was an invisible ramp! :lol:I was in 2nd position too 

I managed to pit, and come back out finishing 7th though, so not too bad i guess.


----------



## Rizzo

Ive got to join in on the next one, looks a right laugh.


----------



## minimadgriff

buckas said:


> Looks great! :thumb:
> 
> :lol: how did he manage that? :thumb:


I saw the whole thing he took too much kerb (you can see me not doing the same in the back ground) the car rolled over then went end over end :lol: it was immense.



beardboy said:


> It was an invisible ramp! :lol:*I was in 2nd position too *
> I managed to pit, and come back out finishing 7th though, so not too bad i guess.


Lets face it I was hunting you down, so you wern't going to be there long , just the pressure of it had you off. :lol: Its a shame as myself, you and john would have had a good threesome. Oooher misses :lol:


----------



## Rizzo

what sort of PI are you guys running to give me a rough idea


----------



## beardboy

:lol:

I was unstoppable until that, but a 3some sounds good :lol: There's always next time


----------



## beardboy

Rizzo said:


> what sort of PI are you guys running to give me a rough idea


Any really, but limited to 300bhp.


----------



## Rizzo

ok, im working on one now


----------



## minimadgriff

beardboy said:


> :lol:
> 
> I was unstoppable until that, but a 3some sounds good :lol: There's always next time


bollards was ya :


----------



## beardboy

:lol:

Can't believe how shagged my car was, even after pitting though - the downforce i lost from the spoiler and wings was slowing me 3.5 seconds per lap!


----------



## Rizzo

ive built a mk6 golf, but its already turboed, is that allowed?


----------



## beardboy

Yeah, that's fine 

The MK5 is also turboed


----------



## Drakey

Those pics are awesome looked like it was a good night and good races, i need to try and get in on the next one


----------



## Rizzo

Im getting consistent 1.29s but cant get much more out of it


----------



## terrymcg

What track are we doing next week guys, need to start getting some practice in!!


----------



## John74

terrymcg said:


> What track are we doing next week guys, need to start getting some practice in!!


I think the winner should choose the track for next sundays racing, only fair i think.

Just choose one with pits after that 7 car pile up at the first corner on the sebring
track.


----------



## Mini 360

John74 said:


> I think the winner should choose the track for next sundays racing, only fair i think.
> 
> Just choose one with pits after that 7 car pile up at the first corner on the sebring
> track.


:lol: Loved it when I said "Em guys......this track has no pits....." James - "Oh FFS!!!!" :lol:

Winner chooses.......em hows about Laguna Seca? Its not too long and has its straights and plenty corners (corkscrew) and has pits. I like it but open to offers. :thumb:

Only track I didnt like was that Amalfi one. Seeing as I got fecked up by someone on the first corner and could hardly accelerate :lol: The others I liked. But Nurburgring is too long for this kinda racing......


----------



## beardboy

Laguna would be pretty good, or Mugello short/long


----------



## John74

Laguna Seca sounds good, trying to stop for the corkscrew with some of you nutters about is going to be errrrrrrrrr fun :lol:

Already working on my next car, even doing the painting instead of buying one this time.


----------



## Mini 360

John74 said:


> Laguna Seca sounds good, trying to stop for the corkscrew with some of you nutters about is going to be errrrrrrrrr fun :lol:
> 
> Already working on my next car, even doing the painting instead of buying one this time.


Haha know what you mean :lol:

Going to try and improve my Civic as it wasnt handling as I would have liked. Too much understeer going into corners....but Laguna is a different kettle of fish so another tuning setup is required!


----------



## beardboy

What's everyones quickest time on Laguna Seca then?

I've just done a 1.33.9


----------



## Mini 360

beardboy said:


> What's everyones quickest time on Laguna Seca then?
> 
> I've just done a 1.33.9


Gees a chance :lol:


----------



## Davemm

i need to get my car sorted cos mine was well off the pace


----------



## Drakey

hey guys i noticed earlier in the thread it was mentioned about the Leon SC? Couldnt seem to find a definate answer on it tho is this car allowed?

-Dan


----------



## beardboy

It is allowed, but it's crap :lol:


----------



## Drakey

Okey dokey lol, seems to be better then my current Seat i managed 1.30.9 in the SC and seemed to be stuck to the road unlike my other one lol


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ Some of these boys are running 1:27.s i can get a 128 but most f the time a 129 in a 99civic.


----------



## Davemm

what we doing on laguna now, strugling to get below 1.36.2


----------



## Drakey

Yea i was lookin at your laptimes and i was like  cos i cant tune at all lol, and i managed a 1.30 with a straight out of the showroom SC lol. So if i can ever get any better at tuning i might get somewhere lol

But oh well its all good fun at the end of the day


----------



## beardboy

I got a 1.33.9 on Laguna


----------



## Auto Finesse

Draki said:


> Yea i was lookin at your laptimes and i was like  cos i cant tune at all lol, and i managed a 1.30 with a straight out of the showroom SC lol. So if i can ever get any better at tuning i might get somewhere lol
> 
> But oh well its all good fun at the end of the day


Its all about consistency:thumb:

Beardboy is quick but he crashes alot so over all hes slow :lol::lol:


----------



## Mini 360

james b said:


> Its all about consistency:thumb:
> 
> Beardboy is quick but he crashes alot so over all hes slow :lol::lol:


:lol: To be fair he crashed once.....and had no chance after that!


----------



## beardboy

james b said:


> Its all about consistency:thumb:
> 
> Beardboy is quick but he crashes alot so over all hes slow :lol::lol:


Oi, you Feeky Checker, i never crash...intentionally :lol:

My brakes lock up, or i get rear ended for braking so well, i ram someone else from the impact... *cough* FRED *cough*

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Drakey

james b said:


> Its all about consistency:thumb:
> 
> Beardboy is quick but he crashes alot so over all hes slow :lol::lol:


:lol::lol:

I better get cracking to get better, and get lapping Laguna to get some practice


----------



## Auto Finesse

Mini 360 said:


> :lol: To be fair he crashed once.....and had no chance after that!


No No no he flipped once, then on the ring he caused a massive pile up :lol::lol:


----------



## beardboy

I flipped on the 'Ring too 

Then came last :lol:


----------



## Davemm

hmm, but more work to be done, i cant get the car to bite into the corne jsut wants to slide, instead of gripping and carrying speed


----------



## minimadgriff

I'll be on tomorrow nite


----------



## Mini 360

Should be on tonight but was hit with a massive uni project.....ach well! :lol:


----------



## pdv40

Davemm said:


> what we doing on laguna now, strugling to get below 1.36.2


1:36.1 but I'm drink driving tonight and still finding big chunks of time in the gearing


----------



## Pandy

Just tested on Seca my new civic saloon (rat atm) and got a 1.35.9 and my golf gets 1.35.8, hopefully can knock them down further with my wheel - forgot how bad the controller is for braking :lol:


----------



## Drakey

Done a few laps and so far my best time is 1.37.9 with a few offs  :lol:


----------



## DanSN117

1.33.492


----------



## John74

As we found out sunday, all these great times mean begger all when it comes to the race :driver:


----------



## John74

Oh and the Seat Leon SC works better at Languna Seca, not so many straights


----------



## buckas

will love to get in on this looks great, will do it next week when i'm back from holidays 

drew


----------



## Auto Finesse

John74 said:


> As we found out sunday, all these great times mean begger all when it comes to the race :driver:


Yep it all comes down to how well you can dodge the crash :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

james b said:


> Yep it all comes down to how well you can dodge *myself and fred *:lol:


put that sentence right for you mate :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ Fair point


----------



## Davemm

yer, got that right, holding ya line means nuthing people wernt fussy they were coming past what ever


----------



## Mini 360

Ah but its the BTCC so contact is almost a must :lol: Theres holding your line and not being aware of the car behind you' position though.


Out o interest what view do you all drive in? I use the ****pit cam all the time as it gives the best simulation feeling imo.


----------



## minimadgriff

Mini 360 said:


> Ah but its the BTCC so contact is almost a must :lol: Theres holding your line and not being aware of the car behind you' position though.
> 
> Out o interest what view do you all drive in? I use the ****pit cam all the time as it gives the best simulation feeling imo.


****pit is the only cam :thumb:

I'll be on at 8 getting some times and tuning in


----------



## Mini 360

Just got a 1.32.3 on Laguna. My rear tyres arent heating up enough though so its slidey slidey. Losing tons of time over it!


----------



## Davemm

that time with your civic?

im on a 1.33.6 at the mo


----------



## Mini 360

Davemm said:


> that time with your civic?
> 
> im on a 1.33.6 at the mo


Yup  I love it!


----------



## Drakey

Nice times guys :thumb:
Fastest i can manage is 1.36.1 :lol:

Also anyone else notice that if you just brush some of the dirt it gives you the hazzard triangle? I'm not the best driver and admit i have gone off majorly on a few occasions. But i have been on a really good clean lap and just touch the dirt and i get the hazzard sign and it just does not record my lap as my best


----------



## beardboy

Yeah, that's part of the game. You also don't get you best lap time recorded if you slipstream someone, or make any contact :thumb:


----------



## Drakey

Yup it certainly is still makes me go  when it happens because i always seem to be on a flier and then just brush it :lol:


----------



## Mini 360

Drakey said:


> Yup it certainly is still makes me go  when it happens because i always seem to be on a flier and then just brush it :lol:


Sometimes thinking of something else makes you go faster. Listen to music and watch your times tumble. YOu are more realxed and therefor smoother in controling your car. Works for me anyhoo!


----------



## DanSN117

I find i drive a lot quicker if im talking to someone else.


----------



## Davemm

driving chilled is better and you drive smoother and make less errors, its all about pressure, now to get my civic faster still


----------



## John74

Just one thing to ask, can you make sure you cars are selectable when i put the 300bhp limit on the lobby. Easy to test out just make up you own private online race, slap the limit on and see if you can select your car.


----------



## Auto Finesse

its pretty simple, make sure your car is 300 bhp or less


----------



## RD55 DUN

Im setting up my xbox live this evening.

When I create my gamertag can somebody add me to this.


----------



## kings..

had some interesting races with terry the sideswipe plato and mini the rear smashing giovanardi last nite!

be on later this evening guys for a blast, trying not to destroy the car this time though!


----------



## minimadgriff

kings.. said:


> had some interesting races with terry the sideswipe plato and mini the rear smashing giovanardi last nite!
> 
> be on later this evening guys for a blast, trying not to destroy the car this time though!


lol it was getting a little violent last nite but nothing I havn't seen actually happen in the BTCC! :lol:


----------



## Drakey

So heres a question,

What car is everyone running?

I have a Civic & a Leon will most likely be using the civic


----------



## kings..

have a look through the early pages of the thread and you will see whos driving what.... im in an integra


----------



## Drakey

:wall::wall: That was prob the most stupid post i have ever made, next time engage brain before typing stupid question! Sorry i should have remebered the first few pages lol


----------



## Davemm

cant beleive the size of this thread :O

i had a focus runnig 300 bhp but it woudlnt let m select it, so not so easy


----------



## DanSN117

Anyone around for some running tonight Gents?


DanSN117


----------



## Davemm

wont be on until late about half 10 sorry  will be game then for a few races thow


----------



## beardboy

Dan, i'm about to fire up the Xbox.

Add me: beardboy69 :thumb:


----------



## DanSN117

Let me just have my dinrar then ill be on it


----------



## terrymcg

John74 said:


> Just one thing to ask, can you make sure you cars are selectable when i put the 300bhp limit on the lobby. Easy to test out just make up you own private online race, slap the limit on and see if you can select your car.


I dont think this works John, it looks like cars running bang on 300bhp are not able to be selected as the limit means less than 300. It does not let me select mine anyway.....


----------



## kings..

few new pics.....
turkington m3!









integra lifting front wheel









redbull m3









drifting the RR


----------



## John74

terrymcg said:


> I dont think this works John, it looks like cars running bang on 300bhp are not able to be selected as the limit means less than 300. It does not let me select mine anyway.....


Just tried and i can select all my 300bhp cars ??? very strange, have you done engine swap or anything like that ?

Worse comes to the worse drop it 1bhp and try again ( my 299bhp golf did ok last time )


----------



## terrymcg

John74 said:


> Just tried and i can select all my 300bhp cars ??? very strange, have you done engine swap or anything like that ?
> 
> Worse comes to the worse drop it 1bhp and try again ( my 299bhp golf did ok last time )


There was a few of us in a lobby last night, with 300bhp cars, as soon as the limit was put on we could not select our cars. Most of the cars we could not select were the Leon SC, but im sure there was another car that it would not let Beardboy select I think.


----------



## beardboy

I couldn't select my Leon SC with the 300bhp limit, or my Civic Type-R 2004, but that's due to an engine swap i think.

Was a good few races last night :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

anyone around tonight for a few laps?


----------



## Drakey

I will prob be around mate, need to see if i can get any faster by using manual if not then auto it is! lol

I added ya!


----------



## Davemm

ok il chuck in on in 20 min, guna get food and drink first, and who needs manual lol auto for me, i have enough problems without thinkign about extra buttons lol


----------



## Drakey

Me too mate i just tried it and kept forgetting to shift down and was going so slow out of corners lol


----------



## Demon

Just got xbox live today! what do I need?


----------



## RD55 DUN

gamertag : dunn9489

can i be added please. :wave:


----------



## Davemm

can we use any car under 300 bhp ? or


----------



## beardboy

Does anyone think we should have another sort of race, where the cars have to be under 400 for example? Add a bit more power :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Just got my xbox live account up and running :thumb:
With the 1 month free gold trial does that mean i can play online or do i need to buy the 12 month subscription to do that.
I'm currently downloading the extra cars and tracks for Forza so i haven't tried it yet.

My gamertag is-admg1 if anyone wants to add me :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

no you can play for a month


----------



## admg1

Davemm said:


> no you can play for a month


Cheers :thumb:

Also does anybody know how i can use my original profile saved game with my gamertag or will i have to start all over again.


----------



## beardboy

beardboy said:


> Does anyone think we should have another sort of race, where the cars have to be under 400 for example? Add a bit more power :thumb:


Anyone? 

If so, i can get tuning


----------



## robz

beardboy said:


> Does anyone think we should have another sort of race, where the cars have to be under 400 for example? Add a bit more power :thumb:


YES!! Maybe we should try 600BHP even ? With the only limit that the car cannot be R series ? That'd make it interesting :thumb:

I really need to pull my finger out and finish my 300' off before though!


----------



## kings..

personally i think 300hp is a good figure/amount... the cars are very close and it rely's on setup to ensure you get ahead..

with 600hp cars although they are good fun, its hard to transmit the power on tighter circuits, where as the 300hp cars stick like glue.... im up for both but i certainly prefer the lesser powered series.


----------



## beardboy

Kings - that's why i said 400, and not 900 or something.

I think 400 would be good, as you could get a nice old M3 and tune it a bit, but not go silly.


----------



## John74

For those wanting more power i tried out the DTM cars today and they go very well indeed :thumb: i would enjoy a full grid of those. If you had stock setups only ( no tunning ) everyone could race those and there would be no need to have them in your garage as you could use the standard computer cars. Just watch the power out of the slower corners without traction control.


Anyone wanting some short races BTCC testing i will be on later this evening/tonight, still need to get my car sorted for tomorrow.


----------



## minimadgriff

1.32.9  I recon there is abit more to be had too!


----------



## beardboy

Ben - i got your message earlier - jammy git 

I can't get above 1.33, but i'm crap at tuning! :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

beardboy said:


> Ben - i got your message earlier - jammy git
> 
> I can't get above 1.33, but i'm crap at tuning! :lol:


I was excited, I had to tell someone :lol:


----------



## beardboy

:lol: I would have replied, but i was mid race.


----------



## minimadgriff

beardboy said:


> :lol: I would have replied, but i was mid race.


rude git


----------



## Davemm

i got down to a 1.31.4 and made a mistake so i reackon i could hit a high 1.30, my cars this week seem much more on pace, 

but can we use any car under 300 bhp ?


----------



## RD55 DUN

1.33.9 is the best i can get in the leon.

Intergra isnt too good on laguna for me, cant get below 1.34.

but il keep trying.


----------



## minimadgriff

Davemm said:


> i got down to a 1.31.4 and made a mistake so i reackon i could hit a high 1.30, my cars this week seem much more on pace,
> 
> but can we use any car under 300 bhp ?


1.31???? in what car? there are restrictions on cars. There is a list on here :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

its with a civic, and the integra isntfar behind it.

i know there was a list, but for eg i cant see why we cant use a astra or a 206


----------



## Mini 360

Well the reining champ wont be racing Sunday nightunless something drastic happens .:lol: Got to do uni work for monday instead.  Much rather have a thrash of Forza but work comes first.......enjoy lads!


----------



## Davemm

ah thats not good, hated having to do uni work.


----------



## John74

Davemm said:


> i got down to a 1.31.4 and made a mistake so i reackon i could hit a high 1.30, my cars this week seem much more on pace,
> 
> but can we use any car under 300 bhp ?


Any BTCC or WTCC style car ie hatchback/saloon anything that has been used in those championships. No sports cars ie celica , supra etc having said that we are pretty open to body styles so far as long as it does not turn out to be stupidly fast.

Have a dig about in this thread for ideas what to use.


----------



## John74

Davemm said:


> i know there was a list, but for eg i cant see why we cant use a astra or a 206


Both would be fine to use.


----------



## John74

minimadgriff said:


> 1.31???? in what car? there are restrictions on cars. There is a list on here :thumb:


Damn i did hope no one else had got down into the 1:31's yet


----------



## Davemm

just hit a 1.31.2 if any one would like proof?
its all well and good but there is likely to be a smash as normal. so will make no difference


----------



## minimadgriff

I having trouble! Anyone know how I can make the lower part of the bumper red on my golf?????


----------



## beardboy

Ive just done a 1.32.892 and that was hard! :lol:


----------



## John74

Rear bumper ? change it to aftermarket one :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> Rear bumper ? change it to aftermarket one :thumb:


I have done that and the only way it will let me is by paiting the whole car red when most of it is black!


----------



## Davemm

put a red shape over it?


----------



## minimadgriff

Davemm said:


> put a red shape over it?


tried that too and its having none of it


----------



## minimadgriff

sorted it now. only way was to paint the car red, then vynl the black bits etc.


----------



## minimadgriff

check out my new BTCC Golf 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2025606#post2025606


----------



## John74

So who is racing tonight at 8 then ? :driver:


----------



## minimadgriff

me  im my new Golf  

fooook knows how you lads have got down to 1.31! I'm in the 32's still!


----------



## beardboy

I'll be on tonight


----------



## Mini 360

We shall see.........:lol:


----------



## terrymcg

Is there going to be a 300bhp limit on the room tonight? As I cant select my Leon thats bang on 300 and cant get it to drop just 1bhp?!?!


----------



## beardboy

I think it's the same limits as last week Terry.


----------



## terrymcg

I don't think John was running a limit last week as I used my Leon


----------



## RD55 DUN

can i be put in for this tonight

gamertg: dunn9489


----------



## Mini 360

Going to be on tonight!  Thrashed my Uni work into next month so the champ is ready to race. Just got to go test my car as Ive only done 3 laps on Laguna in it Ive been so busy!


----------



## beardboy

Nice one mate :thumb:

Missus is watching TV at the moment, but i'll get the 360 back on ASAP


----------



## Mini 360

Where is everyone? We are waaaiting! Only got 5 folk in the lobby!


----------



## RD55 DUN

got a message : "due to coflicting NAT settings you cannot acces the network" 

anyone know how i sort this? Trying to get on to race. thanks


----------



## macca5050

Getting myself a better car, will be back soon, andypgr!


----------



## macca5050

can someone invite me please...


----------



## Mini 360

Congrats to John74 on his win. I would have caught you with another 5 laps! On the whole an uneventful race. But Im happy with second after battling to get there! :lol:


----------



## Davemm

sorry i was a little pissed tonight and my racing was very bad lol, congrats to john on his lap time on camino vejo or what ever that was fast


----------



## Drakey

Damn it i missed it! thought i would close my eyes for half hour after long day at work and ended up sleeping right through it all! Looks like ill have to try for next week lol


----------



## RD55 DUN

there was some good racing tonight, i also missed the main race but the few after were quite good.

Not sure if my mic was working or not.


----------



## Mini 360

RD55 DUN said:


> there was some good racing tonight, i also missed the main race but the few after were quite good.
> 
> Not sure if my mic was working or not.


It was. on and off though. Bit of dust in the socket bit?


----------



## RD55 DUN

maybe, il have a look tomorrow.

If i talk should the speaker symbol appear on my screen, or just others?


----------



## Mini 360

Should appear on yours too. :thumb:


----------



## John74

Mini 360 said:


> Congrats to John74 on his win. I would have caught you with another 5 laps! On the whole an uneventful race. But Im happy with second after battling to get there! :lol:


Cheers Guys, had to do it the hard way after being dumped into the gravel at turn one but hey i carn't complain at the result :driver:.

Last three laps i drove so slow as i did not want to do anything silly and drop it off the track, still managed to lock everything up and nearly stuffed it up going into the corkscrew 

One thing i did notice is my power drops away far to quickly at the top end, i could get along other cars coming out of the corner but as soon as we go through the gears i drop back by a scary amount. More work with what engine parts to use and gearing i think 

Replay for the Laguna Seca race is on my store front for those wanting to watch it.

Nice to see a few new people joining in the races aswell :thumb:

Next race venue to be confirmed once i check out we can use the pits.


----------



## John74

RD55 DUN said:


> there was some good racing tonight, i also missed the main race but the few after were quite good.


Your seat leon was quick :thumb:


----------



## John74

Davemm said:


> sorry i was a little pissed tonight and my racing was very bad lol, congrats to john on his lap time on camino vejo or what ever that was fast


Surprised myself with that one, will have to use that car more often :thumb:


----------



## Demon

I got bored the other day and made some "vinyl groups" for some of the detailing company's on here, would they be of any use?


----------



## John74

Get them on the storefront and lets use know what you have as im sure a few people will have them :thumb:


----------



## Demon

I'll ask permission from them before putting on the store front?


----------



## minimadgriff

yep, well done to John. I started off well but then went back wards  

wheres the next race then


----------



## RD55 DUN

John74 said:


> Your seat leon was quick :thumb:


I enjoyed our race at suzuka, was quite close but you left me on the straights.


----------



## John74

RD55 DUN said:


> I enjoyed our race at suzuka, was quite close but you left me on the straights.


Got to love the BMW M3 ( E30 ) for the straights and punch off the line, shame it's not so keen on tight corners.


----------



## RD55 DUN

anyone on this evening?


----------



## John74

Right the track for this sunday at 8pm is........................






























Curcuit de Catalunya Grand prix curcuit 2.89 miles

Should be a good mix of fast and slow corners and a good straight to test out your top speeds :driver:


----------



## minimadgriff

whats peoples times sofar then???


----------



## GlasgowRob

gamertag- sormicoft if anyones looking to race tonight


----------



## Davemm

havent had a go yet, may chuck it on in a sec, but i cant seem to get my cars on pace, unless you lot are the worlds best drivers.


----------



## beardboy

Davemm said:


> havent had a go yet, may chuck it on in a sec, but i cant seem to get my cars on pace, *unless you lot are the worlds best drivers*.


That's the ticket - nothing wrong with your cars :lol:


----------



## Drakey

My best time so far is 2.01.3, im hoping to get under the magic 2 mins with a few more test runs


----------



## RD55 DUN

got a 1.59 last night.

needs refining for top speed, and i keep runing wide at the tight herpain.


----------



## minimadgriff

my best last nite was 2.00.007 :lol: so close to getting under two mins but I know I can go quicker as it was a sloppy lap!


----------



## Drakey

i tried and i tried to get a decent lap in to go under 2 mins but i just kept on running wide god damn it! lol


----------



## minimadgriff

john will pop up in a minuted and say he is doing low 1.50's :lol:


----------



## John74

minimadgriff said:


> john will pop up in a minuted and say he is doing low 1.50's :lol:


Nah just did a 2:07.5 in my D class Golf GTi Mk6 in season play :driver:


----------



## Mini 360

Think this track me be beneficial for my Civic


----------



## RD55 DUN

what times are everyone getting?


----------



## minimadgriff

i've not been on since Tuesday. Should be on tonight though


----------



## John74

RD55 DUN said:


> what times are everyone getting?


1:59.5 in the M3 but earned 4000 drift points that lap so better times to come :driver:


----------



## Davemm

havent tried it yet


----------



## minimadgriff

1.59.5 in the AmD Golf  clean lap too


----------



## RD55 DUN

got a 1.58.5 last night, that was my best time over 10 laps, averaged around 1.59.0


----------



## beardboy

Haven't even tried it yet :lol:

Missus won't let me on it, however she's out tonight :thumb:


----------



## pdv40

1:59.500 dead in a new car, straight out of the box with no tuning and 280bhp. I don't think anyone has used this car yet either. Hopefully will make it out on Sunday :thumb:


----------



## banditbarron

I'm up for this tommorow chaps if you can add me.

GAS MAN DAVE is me in caps!

Can some one post up the current restrictions we are under please

Dave


----------



## John74

Power limit of 300bhp
Forza front and rear wings must be used
Any hatchbacks or saloons that fit the style of BTCC or WTCC ( no supra's or elise type cars )
Must be FWD or RWD
Racing style paint jobs
No traction control

Thats about it, everything else goes


----------



## minimadgriff

1.58.2 is my best sofar


----------



## John74

1:57.5 in my golf but never seem to get within a second of my testing times when the racing starts though


----------



## Auto Finesse

Il try to get on this one tonight, missed last weeks


----------



## dew1911

Anyone here any good with gears? I'm still trying to make that C30 fast and in playing with the gear ratio's I've made it nearly undriveable!


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> 1:57.5 in my golf but never seem to get within a second of my testing times when the racing starts though


was that a clean lap John? Or cutting the chicanes??? I could probably get down to 1.50 cutting the chicanes :lol:


----------



## John74

minimadgriff said:


> was that a clean lap John? Or cutting the chicanes??? I could probably get down to 1.50 cutting the chicanes :lol:


Ha ha it was a clean lap :driver:


----------



## Mini 360

No even tried yet. Doubt I will either....busy boy as usual :lol:


----------



## banditbarron

still no friend requests chaps plz add me

GAS MAN DAVE (in caps)


----------



## Auto Finesse

Ladies ladies, now you know full well these lap times will be impossible if im on the track, and even more so if Fred is too LOL


----------



## Drakey

damn still cant manage to get under the magic 2 mins lol, oh well ill hopefully be online later for the race :thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN

Arghhhh Internet decided to disconnect!!


----------



## Smudge

been practicing and got to 1:50.033 then forgot to come online lol doh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drakey

Ohhh yea managed a 1.59.8 and got lapped LOL


----------



## minimadgriff

Well done to John he had a flier! 

I picked up front end damage on the first lap and could only manage 3rd :wall: Amazing how much damage to the splitter hampers the car in the corners and also lost me 11mph top speed!!!


----------



## terrymcg

I got ditched from the room after a couple of laps!!


----------



## RD55 DUN

It was a good race tonight, I think we all picked up some damage on lap 1 or 2. My rear brake and spring were damaged. I felt I was doing ok up untill my Internet cut off and caused me retire, handing third to minimadgriff, haha


----------



## Drakey

Was a good laugh tonight especially in the other races after


----------



## John74

Cheers guys some good racing last night :thumb:, it was interesting to see how everyone got on when i limited the choice of car down to just one without any tuning.

Venue for next sundays race is Mapple valley full track so get busy testing as i dont think we have done any racing there yet :driver:


----------



## banditbarron

Some good racing last night. I think i need to work on my setup as you guys cars are flapping rapide!!

Also think i need to practice my driving skills but for now i'll blame the car set up as thats wat Hamilton does when he has a bad race :lol:

If anyone has the time would they mind posting up what their setup is, as in all the adjustment settings they';ve made.

Just to give me a better understanding of what seems to work etc. CHeers

Dave

ps. The Veyron is a crap car :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> it was interesting to see how everyone got on when i limited the choice of car down to just one without any tuning.


Yeah, you and I were fine John :lol: :lol:

I think when we have done the BTCC thing we should do the Porsche Cup! :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

Enjoyed it last night, even if i was only around for the main race, and one short one after :thumb:

John - did you save the replay? If so, any chance of uploading the first corner? I'd like to see how it all looked as i heard damage, but didn't want to look behind! :lol:


----------



## pdv40

banditbarron said:


> Some good racing last night. I think i need to work on my setup as you guys cars are flapping rapide!!
> 
> Also think i need to practice my driving skills but for now i'll blame the car set up as thats wat Hamilton does when he has a bad race :lol:
> 
> If anyone has the time would they mind posting up what their setup is, as in all the adjustment settings they';ve made.
> 
> Just to give me a better understanding of what seems to work etc. CHeers
> 
> Dave
> 
> ps. The Veyron is a crap car :lol:


I adjust my gear ratios by running a benchmark first and take a note of the 0-60, 0-100 & top speed figures. Then I go into the gear ratios setting and advance the figures 1 point at a time, and go back to benchmark to test my changes. Generally I look for a 5sec 0-60, 10 sec 0-100 and top speed around 150, then I run a track test to see how it responds on the circuit and make sure I'm just topping out on the straights.

I balance the tyre pressures first, do a few laps to get them up to temp and then turn on the in-race telemetry and check the temps and psi. Usually from standard they will be mis-matched by 0.5 - 1.5 psi, I run about 30psi hot which is usually 28.5 front and 29 rear from cold. I generally whack on some negative camber (up to -0.7), deck the car, wind off all the aero, soften the front end (springs, dampers, anti-roll, bump & rebound) to dial out understeer and stiffen the rear to give the car a balance toward oversteer. That tends to give me a good base setting that usually needs a few fine adjustments for each circuit.

What car are you running? I could send you over a set-up to try.

HTH


----------



## beardboy

That's very useful - will try that when i get a chance :thumb:

What car setups have you got - any i could get hold of?


----------



## pdv40

Yeah I've got a Leon, Mk6 Golf, Focus RS

If you tell me what car your running I'll send you a set-up, or gift me your car and I'll make a few changes and send it back


----------



## beardboy

Which Leon - SC or 07?

I have the SC, a MK5 and 6 Golf and i think i own an RS too :lol:

I'll go for the MK6 setup if poss mate, and give it a whirl as i've been liking my MK5, so hopefully 6 could be better. :thumb:


----------



## John74

beardboy said:


> Enjoyed it last night, even if i was only around for the main race, and one short one after :thumb:
> 
> John - did you save the replay? If so, any chance of uploading the first corner? I'd like to see how it all looked as i heard damage, but didn't want to look behind! :lol:


All the main three BTCC races so far are on my storefront for anyone to download :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

I'll get all 3 then later on :thumb:


----------



## John74

minimadgriff said:


> Yeah, you and I were fine John :lol: :lol:
> 
> I think when we have done the BTCC thing we should do the Porsche Cup! :thumb:


Porsche cup or DTM would be good :thumb:


----------



## pdv40

Or GT3?


----------



## pdv40

beardboy said:


> Which Leon - SC or 07?
> 
> I have the SC, a MK5 and 6 Golf and i think i own an RS too :lol:
> 
> I'll go for the MK6 setup if poss mate, and give it a whirl as i've been liking my MK5, so hopefully 6 could be better. :thumb:


No problem mate, what's your gamertag?


----------



## Drakey

The veyrons were er interesting shall we say lol. I looked back at the wrong time and by time i looked forward stamped the anchors! 
All i could see was john getting close, closer i tried to turn away but..... SMASH!!!! 
John goes flying! Sorry mate


----------



## RD55 DUN

Drakey said:


> The veyrons were er interesting shall we say lol. I looked back at the wrong time and by time i looked forward stamped the anchors!
> All i could see was john getting close, closer i tried to turn away but..... SMASH!!!!
> John goes flying! Sorry mate


That race was quite eventful, was the only one I didn't get taken out at the first corner.

Was an easy win for me on that one, and I lapped John while he was on lap 1 still.


----------



## beardboy

pdv40 said:


> No problem mate, what's your gamertag?


beardboy69 please mate :thumb:


----------



## pdv40

No worries mate.

I just had a quick go around Maple Valley, and haven't managed a flying lap in eight attempts, I keep attacking the kerbs and rolling


----------



## S-X-I

Get some pictures up of your cars!

No X-Box so no racing for me.


----------



## Drakey

Right after 27 laps of 'testing' the fastest time i have managed so far is 1.37.077 in my lil honda civic.

Attacked the kerbs a few times and initiated a few roll overs but managed to catch it before the actual roll began!

This track is fast towards the end which is handy but i see many incidents on race day from the begining of lap 2 at the first bend! lol :thumb::thumb:

Oh and S-X-I there is a thread around with all sorts of pics that people have posted up from the game check the link below :thumb:

Forza Cars Thread Here


----------



## banditbarron

PDV40 i have gifted my fiesta can you work your magic pretty please. Thanks dave (GAS MAN DAVE)


----------



## banditbarron

Just thought can i use my drift car again :lol:


----------



## pdv40

banditbarron said:


> PDV40 i have gifted my fiesta can you work your magic pretty please. Thanks dave (GAS MAN DAVE)


No worries mate, I'll give it a go :thumb:

I've got 0.5 sec off your 0-60 by changing your rim size and style and saved 22lbs :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

I've accepted your request now too, so whenever for the Golf, or do i need to gift you the car?

Cheers


----------



## pdv40

No I should be able to gift you the set-up I think, I'm still fettling it for Maple Valley


----------



## minimadgriff

I don't think the Fiesta is eligiable??? Its waaaaay to short for a touring car.


----------



## pdv40

I wasn't sure either, but it's pretty quick.

I've found nearly two sec per lap from it so far and I haven't had to change much


----------



## pdv40

beardboy said:


> I've accepted your request now too, so whenever for the Golf, or do i need to gift you the car?
> 
> Cheers


I can't gift you a set-up so I've uploaded it to my storefront as a free download.

If you search as follows you should find it:
Price Any
Make VW
Model Golf GTi Mk6
Class Any
Environment Any
Track Maple Valley
Keyword Any

Mine should be at the top of the "most recent" list and is called Maple 1 with "Detailing World BTCC" as the description.

I've got a 1:37.8 from it and there is more time in that set-up with a tidier lap. Feel free to download it anyone, and let me know how you get on.

HTH

Pete


----------



## beardboy

Nice one Pete :thumb:

I'll get it later


----------



## beardboy

I've sent the Fiesta back now and just done a 1.37.4 in the Mk6 :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

John - how the hell do i browse your storefront? I can't find you. :lol:


----------



## Drakey

So whats everyones times so far then?

Oh and im betting after more people post john will appear and post a time thats bout 5 secs faster lol that man just flies round these tracks!


----------



## pdv40

banditbarron said:


> PDV40 i have gifted my fiesta can you work your magic pretty please. Thanks dave (GAS MAN DAVE)


Just sent it back mate, sorry I got a bit carried away during testing...












Here's my latest challenger...










Anyone else broke from building too many cars? I must have blown over a million credits already and I haven't even made it into a race :lol:


----------



## Drakey

Yup i keep having to play season mode to get more credits i have made cars not liked them and then sold them lol. 
I'm hoping that ill stick with my Civic who cares if i get lapped :lol: :thumb:


----------



## John74

beardboy said:


> John - how the hell do i browse your storefront? I can't find you. :lol:


Ok easy way i do it to find friends storefronts, go to into learderboards scroll down to tuner or director, click on either of those then double click blue x button to bring up your friends then click on my name and then you should have option of going to my storefront.


----------



## RD55 DUN

So what times are people getting this week then?


----------



## John74

RD55 DUN said:


> So what times are people getting this week then?


Just done my first bit of testing at the track and it's a challenge in these BTCC cars :doublesho and had a few moments almost rolling the car but managed to get a 1:34.071 in my AMD Golf GTi ( Mk5 ) but that was really pushing it to the limits and taking a few risks :driver:

Time should be showing uo on the leaderboards if anyone wants to check on how im getting on, never driven an A class car around maple valley before.


----------



## pdv40

John74 said:


> managed to get a 1:34.071 in my AMD Golf GTi


:doublesho

I was chuffed with a 1:37 :-(

I swear there must be secret short cuts, I've given it everything, there's no time left to find and your 3sec per lap faster!


----------



## Drakey

John74 said:


> but managed to get a *1:34.071* in my AMD Golf GTi ( Mk5 )


There we go what did i tell ya all! John how on earth are you getting these times! lol

and i was impressed with my 1.37 aswell  lol


----------



## minimadgriff

im really struggling round this circuit! 1.38 is my best sofar.


----------



## pdv40

minimadgriff said:


> im really struggling round this circuit! 1.38 is my best sofar.


last two corners are flat :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

pdv40 said:


> last two corners are flat :thumb:


yeah I know, so god knows where im loosing all the time.


----------



## Lloyd71

I'd love to get involved with this, what are people currently doing for cars etc.? What are the limits? I know people are using Golfs, Leons etc. but how about smaller cars like the Mini or 500? We should probably compile a list of allowed cars really...

I want to try my hand with a Citroen C4 :lol: Or possibly a Pug 207 Super 2000


----------



## minimadgriff

Lloyd71 said:


> I'd love to get involved with this, what are people currently doing for cars etc.? What are the limits? I know people are using Golfs, Leons etc. but how about smaller cars like the Mini or 500? We should probably compile a list of allowed cars really...
> 
> I want to try my hand with a Citroen C4 :lol: Or possibly a Pug 207 Super 2000


Mini and 500 are too small, super 2000 is 4wd so also a no no


----------



## John74

C4 i have done, good on the straights but not quite as good in the corners.

Pug 207 super 2000 ? if thats the 4wd car then no only FWD or RWD.

Most popular cars seem to be golfs, civics, leons, E30 m3,


----------



## Lloyd71

I've picked something else anyway, it's not a hatchback but a close relative raced in the BTCC recently so it should be OK. I've got backups just incase. 

BTW what are the modification limits, just the bumpers and power? Anything else is OK?


----------



## John74

Rules are fairly simple and relaxed:

Any FWD or RWD car as seen in the BTCC or WTCC etc ( Focus, Golf Mk5 or 6, Seat, BMW 3 series, Civic etc )
Forza front and rear wings must be used
Power limit 300bhp 
Traction control banned
Racing style paint schemes


----------



## pdv40

minimadgriff said:


> Mini and 500 are too small, super 2000 is 4wd so also a no no


But it has a drivetrain swap to RWD which would make it eligible no?


----------



## minimadgriff

pdv40 said:


> But it has a drivetrain swap to RWD which would make it eligible no?


I don't think drive train swaps are eligiable. Well they wouldn't be in the BTCC anyway.

Best sofar on maple is 1.36.8


----------



## Lloyd71

John74 said:


> Rules are fairly simple and relaxed:
> 
> Any FWD or RWD car as seen in the BTCC or WTCC etc ( Focus, Golf Mk5 or 6, Seat, BMW 3 series, Civic etc )
> Forza front and rear wings must be used
> Power limit 300bhp
> Traction control banned
> Racing style paint schemes


Cool, thanks. The car I've chosen hasn't actually been in the BTCC or WTCC but it's fairly close. It doesn't stand a chance of winning anyway so it won't matter :lol:

EDIT: Nope, just as I thought the best I can currently run is a 1.37.9xx 

We all know John's going to win it anyway, so the real race will be between the rest of us.


----------



## Drakey

The real race for me is to NOT get lapped by John lol


----------



## John74

So just about 6 hours to go before the race who is joining in and who is going quick in testing ?


----------



## Lloyd71

I'm still only hitting 1.37.xxx but I've not fully tweaked it yet so I should be competitive, I need to sort my lines out though!


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> So just about 6 hours to go before the race who is joining in and who is going quick in testing ?


ill be in. 1.36.2 was my quickest. Ill be on trying again later.


----------



## Lloyd71

minimadgriff said:


> ill be in. 1.36.2 was my quickest. Ill be on trying again later.


Did you get my friends request on Live btw? I need you on my friends list to send the AmD and Milltek logos :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Your Moglet arn't you? i accepted yesterday


----------



## Lloyd71

Yeah that's me, cheers. I'll go online now and send the car over.


----------



## minimadgriff

Thanks  then the creating can continue


----------



## admg1

I'd like to join in tonight if there are any places left. I'll probably come last but its the taking part that counts :thumb:

I've never raced online before so could someone explain to me how i go about joining the race. My gamertag is admg1

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

Low 1.37's is the best I can manage in my car, I've had enough of the testing now :lol:

EDIT: Maybe not, I just adjusted the gear ratios and got it down to 1.35.898!


----------



## banditbarron

I'm still struggling to get past 1:39 without rolling lol.

Doubt James B will be on later as he was as Ultimate Dubs today unless he's blasting home to get on tonight!


----------



## Lloyd71

What time is this happening BTW? I usually go and get a Chinese at 6.


----------



## banditbarron

Normally around 8 ish Lloyd :thumb:


----------



## John74

Lloyd71 said:


> What time is this happening BTW? I usually go and get a Chinese at 6.


8 :thumb:


----------



## burger

Who do i need to add to take part in this? Ive never raced online before can someone send me what i have to do? (this thread is massive)


----------



## RD55 DUN

i managed a 1.35.1 earlier.

Hopefully i can keep this time up, should be good fun tonight.

Tight track = lots of missing bumpers, some people may need to use the pits


----------



## John74

burger said:


> Who do i need to add to take part in this? Ive never raced online before can someone send me what i have to do? (this thread is massive)


Those that want to join in add me John74 as i will be hosting the racing, with only 8 spaces it tends to be first come first served when i set the lobby up just before 8pm.

As for rules

Any FWD or RWD car as seen in the BTCC or WTCC etc ( Focus, Golf Mk5 or 6, Seat, BMW 3 series, Civic etc )
Forza front and rear wings must be used
Power limit 300bhp
Traction control banned
Racing style paint schemes

The main race tends to be 20 laps and any races after that are 5 lap sprints on random tracks.


----------



## John74

RD55 DUN said:


> Tight track = lots of missing bumpers, some people may need to use the pits


That what worries my about this track, wont be the first time i have started near the front only to be heading through the gravel traps backwards at the first or second corner  .


----------



## minimadgriff

The new car


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> Those that want to join in add me John74 as i will be hosting the racing, with only 8 spaces it tends to be first come first served when i set the lobby up just before 8pm.
> 
> As for rules
> 
> Any FWD or RWD car as seen in the BTCC or WTCC etc ( Focus, Golf Mk5 or 6, Seat, BMW 3 series, Civic etc )
> Forza front and rear wings must be used
> Power limit 300bhp
> Traction control banned
> Racing style paint schemes
> 
> The main race tends to be 20 laps and any races after that are 5 lap sprints on random tracks.


I've just sent you a friend request. My gamertag is admg1.
Just need to get some practice in now.


----------



## burger

I just had my first ever go mk6 golf 300bhp a536 best lap after 3 laps was 1.32.540 that any good? Or should i be aiming for under 1.30s?

Thats on silverstone international


----------



## Lloyd71

burger said:


> I just had my first ever go mk6 golf 300bhp a536 best lap after 3 laps was 1.32.540 that any good? Or should i be aiming for under 1.30s?
> 
> Thats on silverstone international


We're racing on Maple Valley full tonight, so try it on there. My best is 1.35, as is a few other people's.


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> Those that want to join in add me John74 as i will be hosting the racing, with only 8 spaces it tends to be first come first served when i set the lobby up just before 8pm.
> 
> As for rules
> 
> Any FWD or RWD car as seen in the BTCC or WTCC etc ( Focus, Golf Mk5 or 6, Seat, BMW 3 series, Civic etc )
> Forza front and rear wings must be used
> Power limit 300bhp
> Traction control banned
> Racing style paint schemes
> 
> The main race tends to be 20 laps and any races after that are 5 lap sprints on random tracks.


You also MUST have a roll cage! :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

I won't be on tonight guys, as much as i'd like to, but i missed the GP earlier, so watching it now on iPlayer :thumb:


----------



## Drakey

Well it was a 'Eventful' Race Congrats to john who won again, screenshot of a certain spectacular piece of tandum dancing if i do say so myself....
The Pics tell the story!

We Begin with some 2 wheel dancing!









and then it was just follow the leader

























So whats the verdict and please be nice with the scores we did try hard to make it perfect! :lol::lol:


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the races tonight :thumb:
My mic wasn't working so i couldn't chat at all.
Sorry for the couple of crashes i caused


----------



## Drakey

Glad you enjoyed the races mate was a good laugh again :thumb::thumb:

Crashes that you caused? i think everyone crash at least once on their own lol


----------



## RD55 DUN

Drakey,

can you upload the image of me rolling my car just infront of john!

i was absolutley gutted when that happened! :devil:

was a good night racing guys, i think we all caused some crashes. Was a lot of glitches tonight aswell.


----------



## Drakey

any idea what lap it was on mate? and ill have a run through and get a shot of it


----------



## RD55 DUN

ermmm, 14 - 16 i think.
thanks


----------



## Drakey

Ok mate ill have a look for ya in a tiny bit, just running round like a loon on cod atm


----------



## John74

That was a crazy BTCC race at maple valley, everyone rolled at least once :lol: just i saved it for the last corner of the last lap :lol:

Dun you had the race for the taking , got past me when i ran wide on the last corner on lap 12 or so only to go and roll it as soon as i caught you up again :doublesho

The R3 911 GT3 races were good fun, never tried those cars before but i like them. Thinking we may have to try some endurance racing with those maybe long enough to at least have to pit once for tyres and fuel.


----------



## RD55 DUN

John74 said:


> Dun you had the race for the taking , got past me when i ran wide on the last corner on lap 12 or so only to go and roll it as soon as i caught you up again


I know, i was absolutley gutted, that was the first time i had rolled on that track, i was able to take that flat and ride the kerbs fine all week.

i was faster than you on the final section but i think you were faster through the mid section. We must of been the only 2 for a while actually racing with good cars.


----------



## Lloyd71

It was a brilliant night of racing, apologies to Ben for punting him on the Maple Valley race, I was trying to get close to you for the overtake but the car just wouldn't slow down in time. I made up for it by rolling it twice during that race though! 

I spent the last few days practicing without a single hitch and then come actual race day I flip it twice! :lol:

The synchronised crashing was brilliant though, as was 'Team Gay' XD


----------



## minimadgriff

Some good racing last nite. Would of been a good 3/4 way battle if a certain someone hadn't of taken me off  I ran wide and lost drive then lloyd tried to drive through me, :lol:

With this is mind I would like to put this forward to the stewards 

click the pic


----------



## pdv40

John74 said:


> The R3 911 GT3 races were good fun, never tried those cars before but i like them. Thinking we may have to try some endurance racing with those maybe long enough to at least have to pit once for tyres and fuel.


Oh god yes :thumb:


----------



## John74

Come fly with me come fly with me

Is it a bird ? is it a plane ? nope it's lag making Dunn fly down the track at silverstone :lol:


----------



## Drakey

Sorry i didnt get around to this last night i sorta fell asleep when playing cod lol
Anyhow heres the pics....

A little too much kerb?








This must have been music to johns ears...








John not at all worried as the telemetry showed he was flat out at 111mph and still going!








Perhaps he is worried about dunns safety as he brakes? while dunn is still rolling.








Ok maybe not he was prob gettin a look at dunn as he flew past him!


----------



## Lloyd71

minimadgriff said:


> Some good racing last nite. Would of been a good 3/4 way battle if a certain someone hadn't of taken me off  I ran wide and lost drive then lloyd tried to drive through me, :lol:
> 
> With this is mind I would like to put this forward to the stewards
> 
> click the pic


:lol: That doesn't show me belting it through that corner beforehand though! It's that big American car, it has no brakes! (I don't think I actually braked, sorry about that)

You can see that I was trying to get through on the inside though 

EDIT: My car's looking good there


----------



## RD55 DUN

Thanks for uploading they pics, john had a good view of that roll!


----------



## Drakey

RD55 DUN said:


> Thanks for uploading they pics, john had a good view of that roll!


No probs mate
It was pretty spectacular when i was watching it on the replay :thumb:


----------



## admg1

What track was you thinking of racing on this sunday.

I'll get my Clio V6 set up for it


----------



## John74

Going to ban your V6 clio as the engine is in the wrong place :devil:

Not thought of a track for next sunday as been alittle busy so what track would you guys like ?


----------



## RD55 DUN

John74 said:


> Not thought of a track for next sunday as been alittle busy so what track would you guys like ?


Its your choice john. But if you cant make a decision we can all have a think, i dunno what other circuits there are that are good, suzuka full?


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> Going to ban your V6 clio as the engine is in the wrong place :devil:
> 
> Not thought of a track for next sunday as been alittle busy so what track would you guys like ?


That's a shame. Lol

suzuka full could be interesting.
Also was everyone running 300bhp exactly because it wouldn't let select my car that was.


----------



## John74

RD55 DUN said:


> Its your choice john. But if you cant make a decision we can all have a think, i dunno what other circuits there are that are good, suzuka full?


Suzuka full sounds good to me :thumb: at least no one should roll this time unless they get alittle help.


----------



## RD55 DUN

its up to you, that was just the first track that came to mind.

might be on later for some practise, ive got a fair bit of uni work this week.


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> Suzuka full sounds good to me :thumb: at least no one should roll this time unless they get alittle help.


I'm sure I could find a place to roll my car considering I did it on the last corner of the first lap on Sunday.:lol:

That was my bumper that was on the start/finish straight.


----------



## John74

admg1 said:


> Also was everyone running 300bhp exactly because it wouldn't let select my car that was.


Seem to happen to some cars that are bang on 300 but not others when i put the limit on , i did remove the limit a while before we raced on sunday. Oh i did notice one car running 301bhp on the replay  oh yes i do check :thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN

John74 said:


> Seem to happen to some cars that are bang on 300 but not others when i put the limit on , i did remove the limit a while before we raced on sunday. Oh i did notice one car running 301bhp on the replay  oh yes i do check :thumb:


Nothing gets away from you does it? Name and shame whoever it was! :devil:

anyway, where are we racing on sunday?


----------



## John74

Suzuka full


----------



## Lloyd71

My car is already in testing, and it's not the Cobalt SS this time. I've already finished the paint job!


----------



## Drakey

Does the paint job have big capital letters on the front 'OUT OF MY WAY' lol,

i need to get sum testing in to see how my car goes round suzuka


----------



## John74

The way things are going this week i might get 5 minutes of testing in just before the race.


----------



## RD55 DUN

ibe had little practice too. Got a lot of uni work to get through. Managed a few laps on Tuesday night, best i could get was a 2.12.

John will prob still win by a large margin this time.


----------



## pdv40

My Xbox has died, I never even made it out to a race :-(


----------



## admg1

Had a quick go last night in a new car and the best I could do was 2.19.
Going to have another go tonight to see if I can change some things to get a bit quicker.


----------



## Lloyd71

RD55 DUN said:


> ibe had little practice too. Got a lot of uni work to get through. Managed a few laps on Tuesday night, best i could get was a 2.12.
> 
> John will prob still win by a large margin this time.


You got the same as me then! At least it should be close.


----------



## minimadgriff

same here not been able to get on it yet  put in one lap!


----------



## John74

RD55 DUN said:


> ibe had little practice too. Got a lot of uni work to get through. Managed a few laps on Tuesday night, best i could get was a 2.12.
> 
> John will prob still win by a large margin this time.


Just had a quick go in the Golf and 2:14 was all i could do  seem to lack straight line speed no matter what i do with the gearing


----------



## RD55 DUN

John74 said:


> Just had a quick go in the Golf and 2:14 was all i could do  seem to lack straight line speed no matter what i do with the gearing


My best has been a 2.12. I keep messing up on the S sections at the start of the lap, and brake way too early for the last tight corner. Need to practise these. I get about 140mph on the straights. Undecided on the level of downforce to run, high or low.


----------



## minimadgriff

2.14 is my best sofar.  try again tomorrow.


----------



## mlister5500

please may i join in.
im up for a race any time 

the best i get at mo is 2.19 what are the current rules?

please add me mlister5500


----------



## John74

Any FWD or RWD car as seen in the BTCC or WTCC etc ( Focus, Golf Mk5 or 6, Seat, BMW 3 series, Civic etc )
Forza front and rear wings must be used
Roll cage must be used
Power limit 300bhp
Front engined cars only 
Traction control banned
Racing style paint schemes

Racing every sunday 8pm, i will be hosting so if you not aready done it add *John74* to your friends list.

Only 8 grids slots so first come first served im affraid.


----------



## terrymcg

Hi Chaps,

I am going to attempt to join again tonight, after failing for the last two weeks. I have suddenly started to get a NAT error, I have not canged my router or any settings. So not sure why it worked before and has started playing up now??? It works on all other multiplayer games in Forza. Is it possibly something to do with your settings John conflicting with mine?? Have you changed your router or anything?


----------



## Lloyd71

A few people had problems connecting this evening, I've no idea why though. It was a brilliant race, 44 minutes of decent racing with no major hiccups. The race for the top 3 spots was very close at first but I managed to slowly climb my way up and took the win, followed by Dunn (I think?) and then John.

I'm glad I left early though as I ended up being able to play Global Thermonuclear War on MW2


----------



## RD55 DUN

Lloyd71 said:


> A few people had problems connecting this evening, I've no idea why though. It was a brilliant race, 44 minutes of decent racing with no major hiccups. The race for the top 3 spots was very close at first but I managed to slowly climb my way up and took the win, followed by Dunn (I think?) and then John.
> 
> I'm glad I left early though as I ended up being able to play Global Thermonuclear War on MW2


Racing last night was great. I started on pole and managed to pull away during the first 3 or 4 laps, but Mogul (Lloyd) managed to eventually pass me. I came 2nd which was quite good.

GT2 races were good after the main race, even though I wiped out John and Minimadgriff a few times.

Lloyd gets to choose this weeks track


----------



## John74

I was more than happy with third last night as going by the lap times the top two where getting it's as good a result i could hope for without a major crash up front. Them civics need slowing down :devil:

So where we racing next lloyd ?


----------



## admg1

Some great racing last night :thumb:

I even managed a 2nd place in the last race but that was more down to luck than driving ability 

What does everyone use, Wheel or controller?
I've been using a controller and the steering never seems to be that accurate.


----------



## Lloyd71

I use a controller, I've got no room for a wheel! I think the Civics could do with slowing down a bit, maybe just remove a few PI points?

What tracks haven't been raced so far BTW?


----------



## mlister5500

i take it after last nights racing most people were using manual gears.

oh and my first mistake was leaving brake assist on and using automatic setup.
good racing though.


----------



## admg1

Lloyd71 said:


> I use a controller, I've got no room for a wheel! I think the Civics could do with slowing down a bit, maybe just remove a few PI points?
> 
> What tracks haven't been raced so far BTW?


As far as I remember the tracks that have been used are Silverstone, Maple valley and Suzuka.


----------



## Drakey

mlister5500 said:


> i take it after last nights racing most people were using manual gears.
> 
> oh and my first mistake was leaving brake assist on and using automatic setup.
> good racing though.


No manual gears for me buddy, i struggle to do well in auto let alone in manual! lol


----------



## Mini 360

Drakey said:


> No manual gears for me buddy, i struggle to do well in auto let alone in manual! lol


Try manual with clutch! Thats what I use! :lol:


----------



## mlister5500

did suzuka full using manual and knocked 4 secs of best time, did a few mistakes but alot better then what i was doing no where near as good as the times you guys were getting.

whats this weeks track i need to practice?


----------



## John74

Lloyd71 said:


> I use a controller, I've got no room for a wheel! I think the Civics could do with slowing down a bit, maybe just remove a few PI points?
> 
> What tracks haven't been raced so far BTW?


Tracks so far have been Silverstone international, Laguna seca, Catalunya GP curcuit, Mapple valley and Suzuka.

As for having a PI limit it might be worth trying just what level ? A530 may let the likes of the Focus ST and Volvo C30 have abit of a chance but is that to much off the better cars ??


----------



## John74

Just having a quick look at my civic the main thing that gives it an advantage is the width of it tryes at 255 compared to the golfs 235.

If i reduce the width of my tyres down to 235 my civic goes from A575 to A559 so might be worth having a PI limit of A559 or lower if needed on any car for next round ? i can set the lobby up to limit cars PI so that can be done if everyone is in agreement, just need to sort out what level.

**** EDIT ****

Just done some testing with the civic built down to A550 and lapping suzuka @ 2:12.097 which when you compare to my Golf A546 which i managed 2:12.5 in sundays race is still quick.

If everyone agrees to it i will limit the PI to A550 in next sundays race to see if that helps close the gap at the front, might not remove all the advantage the honda's have but should make it alttile more even.


----------



## minimadgriff

im fine with that John as the golf won't go above 550 :lol: and I refuse to use anything else. :lol:

still not sure why your Golf was a second quicker than mine!


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> Just having a quick look at my civic the main thing that gives it an advantage is the width of it tryes at 255 compared to the golfs 235.
> 
> If i reduce the width of my tyres down to 235 my civic goes from A575 to A559 so might be worth having a PI limit of A559 or lower if needed on any car for next round ? i can set the lobby up to limit cars PI so that can be done if everyone is in agreement, just need to sort out what level.
> 
> **** EDIT ****
> 
> Just done some testing with the civic built down to A550 and lapping suzuka @ 2:12.097 which when you compare to my Golf A546 which i managed 2:12.5 in sundays race is still quick.
> 
> If everyone agrees to it i will limit the PI to A550 in next sundays race to see if that helps close the gap at the front, might not remove all the advantage the honda's have but should make it alttile more even.


Sounds good to me :thumb:

Either way though I'll still struggle to keep up :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

What track we at then chaps as tonight might be my only chance to practice!


----------



## Lloyd71

OK the track for this week is Tsukuba. Nice and short, but should make for some interesting overtaking!


----------



## John74

Think we will have to bump it up from 20 laps in that case :driver:


----------



## minimadgriff

Full circuit I take it?


----------



## RD55 DUN

Got the civic down to PI 550.

Got a 59.3 on the track aswell


----------



## Lloyd71

minimadgriff said:


> Full circuit I take it?


Yep. It's still short though, so the laps will need lengthening.


----------



## admg1

How about making it 30-35 laps which will make it approx 30-35 mins racing.


----------



## John74

So what times are people getting with what cars ?


----------



## RD55 DUN

59.3 Civic PI 550

Is the old civic coupe allowed? Even though it’s a 1.6?


----------



## John74

RD55 DUN said:


> 59.3 Civic PI 550
> 
> Is the old civic coupe allowed? Even though it's a 1.6?


You mean this shape civic that won the first ever DW BTCC race ?


----------



## RD55 DUN

Yeah, i built one last night. Just wanting to make sure this is allowed.


----------



## Mini 360

John74 said:


> You mean this shape civic that won the first ever DW BTCC race ?


 Might try and get into this weeks race again but no guarantees. Busy busy as usual!


----------



## John74

Mini 360 said:


> Might try and get into this weeks race again but no guarantees. Busy busy as usual!


Make sure you car fits within the new A550 limit we are testing this weekend if you manage to get some spare time to join in the fun :thumb:


----------



## admg1

I had a go last night and my quickest times where
1.02.107 BMW 135i
1.01.415 Civic
1.00.235 Corsa Vxr

I don't think the Corsa is allowed though so I'm going to have a go with my Astra tonight to see how that goes.


----------



## Mini 360

John74 said:


> Make sure you car fits within the new A550 limit we are testing this weekend if you manage to get some spare time to join in the fun :thumb:


Cool stuff. Think its A535 anyway but want to tinker.


----------



## minimadgriff

1.00.2 was my best last nite.


----------



## mlister5500

i get 

1.00.983 with focus st
1.00.292 with astra vxr
0.59.985 with civic type r


----------



## John74

So far i have :

59.8 Volvo C30
59.5 BMW M3


----------



## mlister5500

which m3 are you using?


----------



## RD55 DUN

E30 M3

Old School one! :car:


----------



## RD55 DUN

Is the PI limit going to be capped at 550 then for this weeks race?


----------



## John74

RD55 DUN said:


> Is the PI limit going to be capped at 550 then for this weeks race?


Yes, just to see if it helps levels up things abit but with the track we are on who ever gets around the first corner undamaged will have the advantage i think :thumb:


----------



## Drakey

Hey guys quick question is the mugen civic type R allowed? Or is that a big no no?


----------



## pdv40

Drakey said:


> Hey guys quick question is the mugen civic type R allowed? Or is that a big no no?


I don't see why not. I built one just before my ex-box destroyed itself, it was a v.good car


----------



## Drakey

Best i can manage is a 1.00.4 shall have to wait and see how the first corner plays into peoples hands on race day lol


----------



## R6 Smithy

sorry guys is this open to anyone or is it a select group that have taken part in the previous races?

Cheers


----------



## terrymcg

Its open to anyone matey, John sets the lobby up about 1950 on a Sunday evening, thens its first come first served.

Beware, they are all dirty ba***rd drivers, you won't catch me pulling the moves these guys do!!


----------



## terrymcg

anyone fancy a blast tonight in prep??


----------



## Lloyd71

terrymcg said:


> Beware, they are all dirty ba***rd drivers, you won't catch me pulling the moves these guys do!!


You should watch the replay of last Sunday's race then. It was full of close racing and decent overtaking with no dirty moves. I've only ever seen 1 or 2 people racing dirty.


----------



## terrymcg

Lloyd71 said:


> You should watch the replay of last Sunday's race then. It was full of close racing and decent overtaking with no dirty moves. I've only ever seen 1 or 2 people racing dirty.


I was only joking mate, I am one of the worst!! Not on purpose I may add, I am just pretty toss at the game.


----------



## John74

Yeah i think most have learnt that playing bumper cars does nothing for your chances as the slightest contact damages bumpers and effects your lap times pretty badly.


----------



## R6 Smithy

Ok guys that sounds good. Whats the rules other than cars limited to A550?


----------



## minimadgriff

terrymcg said:


> Its open to anyone matey, John sets the lobby up about 1950 on a Sunday evening, thens its first come first served.
> 
> Beware, they are all dirty ba***rd drivers, you won't catch me pulling the moves these guys do!!


I must admit I did accidently punt you up the rear at the Catalunya race but that was only because you braked waaaaaaay to early into the hair pin and I wasn't expecting it. But that completley ballsed my race up. As soon as the aero is buggered you can loose 4 seconds a lap. Had my aero ruined afew times by other people and its race over  but such is racing.


----------



## minimadgriff

Lloyd71 said:


> You should watch the replay of last Sunday's race then. It was full of close racing and decent overtaking with no dirty moves. I've only ever seen 1 or 2 people racing dirty.


yeah so have I, please see this video



:wave: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## terrymcg

minimadgriff said:


> I must admit I did accidently punt you up the rear at the Catalunya race but that was only because you braked waaaaaaay to early into the hair pin and I wasn't expecting it.


Lol Yeah, like I said I aint the best.

Tonights should be good and hopfully a lot closer, or complete carnage as the track aint to wide in most areas!


----------



## John74

R6 Smithy said:


> Ok guys that sounds good. Whats the rules other than cars limited to A550?


Any FWD or RWD car as seen in the BTCC or WTCC etc ( Focus, Golf Mk5 or 6, Seat, BMW 3 series, Civic etc )
Forza front and rear wings must be used
Roll cage must be used
Power limit 300bhp
Front engined cars only 
Traction control banned
Racing style paint schemes

Racing every sunday 8pm, i will be hosting so if you not aready done it add *John74* to your friends list.

Only 8 grids slots so first come first served im affraid.


----------



## minimadgriff

59.6 in the golf now  should have used these setting on previous tracks! drives so much nicer!


----------



## terrymcg

I cant get my trusty Leon below 1 minute for love nor money!


----------



## minimadgriff

59.2 now


----------



## minimadgriff

terrymcg said:


> I cant get my trusty Leon below 1 minute for love nor money!


you need to let go of the leon, live in the now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## terrymcg

I would if I could actually keep anything else on the track!!


----------



## R6 Smithy

Cheers john!  Have only just got back from helping mate clean his car. I'll add you and if i can get a car sorted in time i'll join if there's space. If not i'll be well up for next sunday :thumb:


----------



## kings..

shame about the incident tonight!! my shunting off not only took my from 1st to 3rd but also resulted in suspension and engine damage and I couldnt keep up so had to retire..

try and keep it clean next time!


----------



## Lloyd71

I couldn't be on tonight, I had other things to do. I hope it all went well!


----------



## minimadgriff

kings.. said:


> shame about the incident tonight!! my shunting off not only took my from 1st to 3rd but also resulted in suspension and engine damage and I couldnt keep up so had to retire..
> 
> try and keep it clean next time!


:wave: you managed to tag me and get passed but we got away with it. Then lap two I late braked up your inside but we collided when you turned in but I managed to straighten you back up but then I saw you collide with the other civic which is what must have caused your damage as it looked like a heavy shunt in to the wall 

I managed to take a convincing win was in the lead from lap two or three till the end :buffer:

doubt I will be on next week as i'm not sure if i will be back from thruxton in time.


----------



## John74

Good to see you got that deserved win at last :thumb: would have liked to challenge you for the lead but after pitting for repairs i was lucky to get second.

So where we racing next ?


----------



## RD55 DUN

I missed last nights racing, as my xbox live free month trial ended.

Payed £40 at 7.55 pm, and it messed up my NAT settings, by the time I sorted it the race would have started!

Any carnage on this circuit?

Where are we racing next Sunday, not many new tracks left to choose now.


----------



## admg1

I missed the first race which was a shame. The other races where good fun though, especially the tvr's which had no brakes and the backend constantly stepping out when you're doing over a ton.

I can't remember the name of it but the track we used for the v8 race would make a good main race track.


----------



## impster

Just noticed there's a 'detailing world' golf mk6 tune on forza 3 -is that anything to do with this race series? Not sure if it's 'fast' compared to other cars, but it's a hoot to drive on the ring!


----------



## John74

impster said:


> Just noticed there's a 'detailing world' golf mk6 tune on forza 3 -is that anything to do with this race series? Not sure if it's 'fast' compared to other cars, but it's a hoot to drive on the ring!


Yep that is by PDV40 and looks to be a setup for maple valley going by the title :thumb:


----------



## John74

Oh interesting if you do a search on the storefront for BTCC it comes up with alot of cars, looks like someone else is running a series with cars split into A600 and B500 classes no power limits.


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> Oh interesting if you do a search on the storefront for BTCC it comes up with alot of cars, looks like someone else is running a series with cars split into A600 and B500 classes no power limits.


I noticed this as well on Saturday when I was looking for a tune for my astra.
I bought a new car last night after the racing to try out and it performs quite well without any tuning and afaik it hasn't been used yet.


----------



## R6 Smithy

i too came across the tuning setups but they either stopped at A500 or A600 so tried my own haha. Tried to build a couple of other cars today too as mine lacked power and handling in some corners. still all good fun though and a good laugh!


----------



## RD55 DUN

So what track this week? I only have tonight mainly to practice.


----------



## pdv40

impster said:


> Just noticed there's a 'detailing world' golf mk6 tune on forza 3 -is that anything to do with this race series? Not sure if it's 'fast' compared to other cars, but it's a hoot to drive on the ring!


Yeah that's mine, glad you like it


----------



## impster

pdv40 said:


> Yeah that's mine, glad you like it


Certainly do mate! As i said, I can't really compare it to other 'home tuned' cars as I haven't raced that much online on Forza 3 (did a lot on Forza 2 though).

However, it's probably the most entertaining fun I've had on Forza in a long time - it really is a blast on the ring. I presume it's tuned for Maple short yes?


----------



## pdv40

impster said:


> Certainly do mate! As i said, I can't really compare it to other 'home tuned' cars as I haven't raced that much online on Forza 3 (did a lot on Forza 2 though).
> 
> However, it's probably the most entertaining fun I've had on Forza in a long time - it really is a blast on the ring. I presume it's tuned for Maple short yes?


No for Maple Full, it's running a basic suspension/chassis tune but quite a bit of work in the gear ratios. There's more time to find from the alignment etc but unfortunately my xbox is now an ex-box


----------



## minimadgriff

best choose a track hadn't I! I'll take a look tonight and let you know. Even though there is a good chance I won't be in.


----------



## minimadgriff

circuit is Le Mans Bugatti Circuit


----------



## RD55 DUN

how was the PI limit on Sunday, did it make the racing closer?

Is the PI limit still in force for this week?


----------



## John74

RD55 DUN said:


> how was the PI limit on Sunday, did it make the racing closer?
> 
> Is the PI limit still in force for this week?


Hard to tell with such a small track so i think we will keep the A550 limit in place for this weekend and see how it goes.


----------



## John74

Come on then who has done what time ?

Just testing my Focus SVT A527 at the minute but having a bit of a struggle with it


----------



## admg1

I've just got in from work and the kids and other half are out till later on so i'm going to have a go now and see how i get on.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Il be on tonight for a go, prob wont get a chance till saturday or even sunday night after tonight.

Hows the Focus SVT?


----------



## terrymcg

Ive managed a 1:49 so far


----------



## John74

1:52.4 in the SVT it needs lots of work


----------



## admg1

Just done 15 laps in my new car and the best i got was 1.51.378


----------



## terrymcg

I have finally chopped in my old Seat and built a GTi Mk6 from scratch, running 299bhp. Why did I not see the light earlier?!?


----------



## minimadgriff

I done a 1.48 last nite, it was a scruffy lap too and I have only put in about 8 laps, so more to come.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Managed a 1.48 tonight. Quite difficult to get a fast and perfectly clean lap. The S bend at the end of the back straight is my mail problem area, I keep understeering and voiding my lap time.


----------



## John74

Given up on the Focus SVT  could not get below 1:51


----------



## Lloyd71

Can we open up the car restrictions a bit for this week, since they're all going to be PI limited anyway?


----------



## John74

Keep the main BTCC class racing as it is for the moment but the races after that we can try stuff out, what you thinking of ?


----------



## Lloyd71

I just wanted to try something different, that hasn't been in the real BTCC. Something similar to my Chevy from a few weeks back.


----------



## terrymcg

Anyone on tonight?


----------



## John74

I will most likely be on and off forza and MW2 at some point tonight.


----------



## John74

Right a slight rule change for next week as i think it might help the likes of the astra, focus, leon, volvo etc get abit more on the pace.

The 300bhp rule is removed and instead we will have the A550 PI as some cars could never get near that keeping to 300bhp. So any BHP as long as the car is rated A550 or below.

Next sundays track will be Silverstone international 2.25 miles, i know we have raced here before but most know the track so a good place so new cars built to the tweaked rules.


----------



## admg1

Sounds good to me :thumb:

I couldn't understand why i couldn't get any quicker than a 1.56 last night until i realised on the 18th lap i only had 231 bhp :wall:


----------



## RD55 DUN

What times are people getting this week then with the 300 bhp limit removed.


----------



## minimadgriff

well im still at 300bhp as my car was at 550 anyway. Last time round this track my fastest was a 1.27.7 my quickest at the momment is 1.27.4 but I know I can go quicker. :thumb:


----------



## John74

Not sure if im going to get any testing before this weekends BTCC race, i have a radio control F1 car to build and paint ready for racing on sunday and the a touring car for the following weekend.


----------



## admg1

I did a couple of laps last night and the fastest i could get was a 1.29.7.
I'm going to have another bash tonight and see if i can improve on that.


----------



## minimadgriff

1.26.8, clean lap too! but I have gone faster in some parts of the track. So can go quicker still


----------



## admg1

Just had a look on the Forza website and in the new dlc pack coming out on the 13th includes the Megane RS 250, Golf R, Leon Cupra R, Mini coupe concept and Insignia VXR.

So we could have some new cars to try out next week :thumb:


----------



## John74

Not got any time to test an old car at the minute let alone build and test a new one :lol: the new cars do look as they would be worth trying out though :thumb:


----------



## terrymcg

John74 said:


> i have a radio control F1 car to build and paint ready for racing on sunday and the a touring car for the following weekend.


You've gotta put some pics of them up!!


----------



## Lloyd71

My best is 1.27.538 at the minute, I'm sure I can knock it down a bit with some tweaks.


----------



## John74

terrymcg said:


> You've gotta put some pics of them up!!


Will do once both built and before i crash test them.


----------



## John74

So who is racing tonight then ?


----------



## terrymcg

Yep, Ill be on!


----------



## Mini 360

Was going to be but my xbox broke this afternoon and going on a date as well. Gutted :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

well done to John on winning the main race tonight  I came a close second. Was a really good race shame there wasnt more people


----------



## John74

Some very close lap times between the top 3 cars which was good to see :thumb: just watched the battle for the lead between me and minimadgriff from the start until roughly the half way point of the race whichs just shows how you can race hard but fair and not have each other off the track :thumb:.

Need a few more racers for next week though.

Replay will be uploaded to my storefront as normal tomorrow.


----------



## Lloyd71

Sorry I missed it guys, I've had a busy day and couldn't find my bloody remote when I wanted to get online (Cheers for reminding me, Ben!)

Be sure to check out my paint job in the replay of that little race I was in though


----------



## Skodaw

I spent a few hours the other day building an A550 golf, with a nice catchy paint job, only to discover earlier that microsoft have fubared my online membership


----------



## RD55 DUN

It was good racing tonight. John, Minimadgriff and myself were pretty close with the laptimes.

Would have been better with more people racing.

Was there much racing on after the main race, as i came on again about 30 mins later and nobody was playing.


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> Some very close lap times between the top 3 cars which was good to see :thumb: just watched the battle for the lead between me and minimadgriff from the start until roughly the half way point of the race whichs just shows how you can race hard but fair and not have each other off the track :thumb:.
> 
> Need a few more racers for next week though.
> 
> Replay will be uploaded to my storefront as normal tomorrow.


Thats because we know one hit on the front of that Golf and the aero's buggered and so are the lap times :lol: I will watch the replay tonight  afew times I had to back off/out as I would of bashed my way past but no point.

I enjoyed last nite race alot!

Where we racing now John?


----------



## terrymcg

Right chaps,

I am going to make a suggestion, for all of us that are pretty pump at the tuning part. Would you fancy, to make it closer for everyone if somebody who can tune makes a car up,locks it, and loads it onto the storefront. Then we all have the same car to race. I am not sure if I am just talking for myself or maybe others too, but I cant get anywhere near you guys!! I do realise some of the fun is tuning your own motor, but it was just an idea...............that benefits me greatly.Lol!


----------



## minimadgriff

terrymcg said:


> Right chaps,
> 
> I am going to make a suggestion, for all of us that are pretty pump at the tuning part. Would you fancy, to make it closer for everyone if somebody who can tune makes a car up,locks it, and loads it onto the storefront. Then we all have the same car to race. I am not sure if I am just talking for myself or maybe others too, but I cant get anywhere near you guys!! I do realise some of the fun is tuning your own motor, but it was just an idea...............that benefits me greatly.Lol!


I will want 1 billion dollars :lol: :lol:

The problem is though Terry. I can't upload talent on to the storefront  :lol: :lol: :lol: only playing with ya


----------



## RD55 DUN

^

Bit harsh lol :devil:

Im gonna build a golf for next week. I think its the only car i havnt built yet.


----------



## minimadgriff

RD55 DUN said:


> ^
> 
> Bit harsh lol :devil:
> 
> Im gonna build a golf for next week. I think its the only car i havnt built yet.


:lol: :lol: hopefully he see's it how it was meant though. :thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN

minimadgriff said:


> :lol: :lol: hopefully he see's it how it was meant though. :thumb:


im sure he will :thumb:


----------



## terrymcg

I am typing this as I am swinging from the rafters in the loft!! God WiFi is handy!!

Make me a car, and the talent will follow!!!!!!!

Serious though, do you think it would be an idea to run the same car, then surley it will be even, bar the driver..................


----------



## terrymcg

Oh yeah and I know I am pretty toss at Forza, but at least if I can get near your back end I get a chance to punt you off......................


----------



## admg1

terrymcg said:


> Oh yeah and I know I am pretty toss at Forza, but at least if I can get near your back end I get a chance to punt you off......................


I'm in the same boat as you mate. I thought i was quite good until i started racing online 

I think the top 2-3 each week should either have a weight penalty or bhp reduction for the following week. 
I'm thinking a 100bhp reduction should do it :devil: :lol:

Either that or give me a 1 lap head start because i always get lapped anyway :lol:

Also well done to John for winning last night :thumb:


----------



## Drakey

admg1 said:


> I thought i was quite good until i started racing online


+1 lol is shocking how bad i am compared to everyone else

oh and i like the idea of the tuning setup on the storefront, not that it will make a damn bit of difference to my racing :lol::lol:


----------



## RD55 DUN

Uploading a setup onto the storefront might be a good idea for those who want it. It could just be a generic setup that works well with the peticar track and not a fine tuned setup that some people have. This might make the racing closer.

The idea of a single car takes away the challange of building ur own car IMO, we have the Porsche cup races sometimes for that.


----------



## admg1

I quite like the challenge of building my own car, thats why i use either my Astra or 135i. 
I personally find that as the weeks go on i'm finding myself get that little bit quicker, although i still manage to get lapped :lol:

Once i've mastered the tuning part and got the right car i'll hopefully be able to keep up or worse case not get lapped 

If someone could give us a few tips with the tuning part it would be greatly appreciated :thumb:


----------



## John74

The biggest thing to help you lapping quicker is being smooth on the steering, power, brakes etc.


----------



## John74

Right track for this sunday is Road Atlanta club Circuit 1.77 miles.


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> The biggest thing to help you lapping quicker is being smooth on the steering, power, brakes etc.


John and I quote "argh I keep locking my brakes"  :lol:


----------



## John74

minimadgriff said:


> John and I quote "argh I keep locking my brakes"  :lol:


im blaming lack of testing for sundays race :driver:


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> The biggest thing to help you lapping quicker is being smooth on the steering, power, brakes etc.


Cheers for the advice :thumb:

I'll have a go tonight and see if i can improve my driving style.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Managed a 59.4 last night as my fastest clean lap.

What are others getting?

John, will it be more than 20 laps again this week?


----------



## John74

yep short lap so will bump it up to 25 or 30 laps.


----------



## mlister5500

for everyone who is having problems seting up cars try this tool i did and it knocked 3 secs of my time. 
im now down to one min flat on this weeks track

http://www.forzatraders.com/flash/ForzaMotorsport3CarSetupTool.swf


----------



## minimadgriff

mlister5500 said:


> for everyone who is having problems seting up cars try this tool i did and it knocked 3 secs of my time.
> im now down to one min flat on this weeks track
> 
> http://www.forzatraders.com/flash/ForzaMotorsport3CarSetupTool.swf


Thats for all wheel drive cars? 

I might do that and see what it is like compared to my set up.


----------



## mlister5500

minimadgriff said:


> Thats for all wheel drive cars?
> 
> I might do that and see what it is like compared to my set up.


you can change the parameters to all variants


----------



## admg1

mlister5500 said:


> for everyone who is having problems seting up cars try this tool i did and it knocked 3 secs of my time.
> im now down to one min flat on this weeks track
> 
> http://www.forzatraders.com/flash/ForzaMotorsport3CarSetupTool.swf


Thanks for the link, I'll give it a try later :thumb:

I had a quick go earlier and the fastest I got was a 1.01.243

I downloaded the new dlc pack today so I'm in the process of setting up a megane rs. So once that's done I'm going to see how that is around the track.


----------



## minimadgriff

59.5 last nite but only put in about 8 laps sofar


----------



## John74

Looks like i will have to miss sundays race so i need someone to host it and save the replay so they can gift it to me and i can watch the action.

Anyone want to host ?


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> Looks like i will have to miss sundays race so i need someone to host it and save the replay so they can gift it to me and i can watch the action.
> 
> Anyone want to host ?


John, I watched back the race from Sunday and the battle with myself and you was great, little love tap here and there but awesome racing


----------



## minimadgriff

59.1  Clean lap too


----------



## John74

Just got a 59.3 with the new Renault Megane straight out of the box :driver: will post setup for free on my storefront if anyone wants to try it seeing as im not able to race on sunday.

Still need someone to host sunday as im not going to be around


----------



## admg1

I don't mind hosting the race but i've never done it before.
If there is no objections and someone could tell me what i need to do i would be more than happy to do it. :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

I won't be able to make it tonight, sorry guys!


----------



## RD55 DUN

Il be on just after 8 if we can wait a bit.


----------



## minimadgriff

ill be on, infact im on now


----------



## admg1

I'll be on at about 8.
Who's going to host it?


----------



## RD55 DUN

Dunno if il make it. Il not be on till 8.15


----------



## terrymcg

Anyone hosting??


----------



## mlister5500

im ready to go


----------



## admg1

I'm just setting my xbox now . I'm running a bit late


----------



## terrymcg

mlister5500 said:


> im ready to go


Whats yor tag matey, I dont have you on my list.

admg1 i have sent you a friend request!


----------



## RD55 DUN

Dunn9489

can u add me Adam?


----------



## mlister5500

sorry about the first race, first time hosting 
second was alot better


----------



## admg1

mlister5500 said:


> sorry about the first race, first time hosting
> second was alot better


Don't worry about it, it was still a good race.

Thanks for hosting :thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN

Yeah, thanks for hosting. It was a good two races.

Well done to Minimaddgriff for winning, cheeky last lap got him a good time!


----------



## minimadgriff

Good Race last nite. Was abit of a mix up in the first race and it was who ever got the fastest lap who won..........which was me  :lol: 

We then re-run the race with the right settings and I won :thumb: sods law as last time I won I couldn't do the following race and can't this Sunday as I will be on my way back from Rockingham!

Was a good couple of races! Shame there wasn't more of us though


----------



## admg1

What track are we racing on this week :driver:


----------



## edition_25

Hey guys, only just noticed this thread...

Would someone be grateful enough to add me so I can join in?

Dave Tango 1

Cheers guys


----------



## Drakey

Not been on for the last 2 weeks and will not be around for the up and coming 2 either sadly, not at home for either of them sorry


----------



## minimadgriff

admg1 said:


> What track are we racing on this week :driver:


im going to hand the choice over to second place who was Mr Dunn, as im not going to be here for it. :thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN

Thanks :thumb:

il have a look tonight for a circuit for Sunday and il post up.


----------



## Lloyd71

Can we use the new DLC cars? I'm hoping that everyone has at least downloaded the free sample pack so they can see the other models.


----------



## John74

Already have one built and on my storefront for free :thumb:, no problem using them far as im concerned.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Lloyd71 said:


> Can we use the new DLC cars? I'm hoping that everyone has at least downloaded the free sample pack so they can see the other models.


What cars are in this pack, so i get the right one.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Right people.

The venue for this Sundays race is Mugello Full Circuit.

I had a few laps and i think it will be a good venue.


----------



## admg1

RD55 DUN said:


> What cars are in this pack, so i get the right one.


Insignia Vxr, mini coupe concept, megane rs 250, Mazda mx5 superlight etc.
It's the road and track dlc pack that you want to download.


----------



## mlister5500

admg1 said:


> Insignia Vxr, mini coupe concept, megane rs 250, Mazda mx5 superlight etc.
> It's the road and track dlc pack that you want to download.


looks like i will have to get some xbox points


----------



## RD55 DUN

mlister5500 said:


> looks like i will have to get some xbox points


its £4.50 for 400 microsoft points.

the Pack is quite good, the magane 250 sounds good as does the new Golf R.


----------



## edition_25

I'll have the new megane set up for some racing, looks a beast


----------



## RD55 DUN

Il make one tonight.

I assume that everyone who is racing this Sunday will need to have this pack downloaded for people who want to use the DLC cars?

What times are people getting then?


----------



## mlister5500

i take it the new cars are governed by the same rules i.e PI 550 and 300bhp limits


----------



## John74

mlister5500 said:


> i take it the new cars are governed by the same rules i.e PI 550 and 300bhp limits


A550 limit any power :thumb:


----------



## admg1

RD55 DUN said:


> Il make one tonight.
> 
> I assume that everyone who is racing this Sunday will need to have this pack downloaded for people who want to use the DLC cars?
> 
> What times are people getting then?


I don't think everyone needs to have it downloaded for you to use the cars, i think all that happens is whoever hasn't downloaded the dlc pack wont see the cars on the screen.

If anyone hasn't got any microsoft points to use you can always download the free sample pack where you get one car and you can see the other cars if they are used in a race.


----------



## mlister5500

anybody got any lap times yet


----------



## admg1

I'm going to have a go tonight once the kids are in bed.
I'm going to try a couple of different cars to see what's the quickest.


----------



## mlister5500

thats what ive been doing 

not to good at mo

golf 2.04,473
civic 2.03.244
megane rs 2.02.584


----------



## mlister5500

can the insigna be included


----------



## stevenc89

right guys add me stevenc89 

if iam on (some sundays not most) i can be a backup driver if no one appears! i have a nice astra vxr in the wings


----------



## admg1

mlister5500 said:


> can the insigna be included


I was wondering this as well because i've converted mine to rear wheel drive, so hopefully it can be used.


----------



## edition_25

Ive managed a 2.1 on mugello...dont know if thats any good mind

Thats in the new megane


----------



## John74

2:01 is my best so far with a new car i dont think anyone else has used yet.

Going to add a new rule to try and help those new to our BTCC racing and those who struggle with tunning.

Winner of the main BTCC each week must add there setup to the storefront as a free download for others to use.


----------



## John74

mlister5500 said:


> can the insigna be included


If it has been converted to FWD or RWD and stays within the A550 limit then yes i don't see why not.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Seems a good idea that.

Ive just built my Golf, if Ben adds his up i wont have to tune it for this week. :thumb:

Ive managed a 2.00.5 for Mugello with the civic.


----------



## mlister5500

i got 2.1 with something special hehe


----------



## admg1

I had a go last night and was doing 2.03/2.04's so i had a little play about with the tuning and got down to a low 2.02.
I'm going to have another go tonight to see if i can better that


----------



## minimadgriff

just had a quick 8 laps even though I can't race sunday but done a 2.01. Easily more to come for that and I havn't fine tuned the Golf for the track yet


----------



## Lloyd71

2.01.635 is my best so far in my Megane (The paint job looks better than the times)


----------



## admg1

Just been having a look on the Forza website and in one of the next dlc packs to come out will include the Ford Sierra Cosworth RS500 and the Escort RS Cosworth.

So there are a couple of potential new cars we could be using in the next couple of months :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Who's racing tonight then :driver:


----------



## dew1911

admg1 said:


> Just been having a look on the Forza website and in one of the next dlc packs to come out will include the Ford Sierra Cosworth RS500 and the Escort RS Cosworth.
> 
> So there are a couple of potential new cars we could be using in the next couple of months :thumb:


Won't the Escort be 4x4?


----------



## mlister5500

admg1 said:


> Who's racing tonight then :driver:


me:wave::car:


----------



## admg1

dew1911 said:


> Won't the Escort be 4x4?


Yeah it will be but I'm pretty sure you'll be able to convert it to rwd/fwd


----------



## mlister5500

what car is every one using tonight

i cant decide between a 
lotus carlton or a bmw m3

or my trusty civic


----------



## admg1

Insignia VXR for me :thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

i tried that couldnt get on with it


----------



## John74

Looks as we might have a few new cars on the grid tonight then, should make things interesting.


----------



## mlister5500

makes a change from all the civics and golfs


----------



## Lloyd71

Lap 13 of 17, 35 mins of racing and I disconnect for no apparent reason. **** YOU, XBOX LIVE.

I was in 2nd place doing well, too. I can't ****ing believe it.

**** it, I can't be arsed to take part in these long races if this **** is going to happen. It's not worth my time and effort.


----------



## John74

Think you need to tune your modem with a big hammer  must have been an unlucky night to be in 2nd place as a lap or so later Dunns controller died sending his car off track while he looked for new batteries.


----------



## John74

Well seeing a i did come up with the idea about the winning cars setup being posted on the sotrefront free of charge for others to use, my BMW M3 E46 setup is now listed for you to try out for yourselfs.

Next weeks track, the Nurburgring GP track has been requested so if everyone has the track pack downloaded it will be the Nurburgring GP full curcuit for next week.

If a anyone dont have it downloaded for any reason we will be racing at Laguna Seca so get testing at both tracks :driver:.


----------



## Lloyd71

I'm out, I'm not paying 400 points for a fairly poor track.

I don't know why it disconnected, my modem is fine, I'm on an 8mb connection with fully open NAT and all ports forwarded and MW2 ran smoothly all night.


----------



## mlister5500

im out next week i dont have that track


----------



## RD55 DUN

Last nights racing was good! John pretty much dominated everyone.

My car was damaged on lap 2, losing me about 15mph on the straight.

John was right, 2nd place was unlucky yesterday, I was having a good race with Lloyd then he disappeared, few laps later my controller died sending me right into the wall, luckily I had batteries on charge in the room. Will be interesting to see that on replay.

Races after the main race were good, the Ford Falcons was a good race.


----------



## John74

Like i said if people dont have the download track we will be racing at Laguna seca so looks like its going to be laguna seca next sunday.


----------



## Jordan

awesome!

i'll be in with a car, restrictions on the front page aye?


----------



## RD55 DUN

was there ever a restriction on engine size.

Ive just realised this, as ive always ran with a 2.0?


----------



## John74

Used to be limited on power only not size but only a few car worked well when limited to 300bhp as quite a few struggled to get above A525 rated and others where around A570 so now we have any power and engine with the A550 limit.


----------



## admg1

Laguna seca sounds like the best plan. That means whoever hasn't downloaded the nurburgring tracks can still race next week then.

Was some good racing last night. Me and mlister was having a good scrap at the back of the field in all the races. It's just a shame I made a few mistakes in the first race.


----------



## John74

Need to update front page as i forgot about that

Any FWD or RWD car as seen in the BTCC or WTCC etc ( Focus, Golf Mk5 or 6, Seat, BMW 3 series, Civic etc ) no supras or sports type cars.
PI limit of A550
No mid or rear engined cars
Forza front and rear wings must be used
Roll cage must be used
Any engine and power
Traction control banned
Racing style paint schemes

Race distance around 20 laps depending on track lenth

Anyother mods free ie no min weights and any tyres any size wheels etc

Winner of the main race each sunday has to post the winning setup on their storefront for free so others can use it.

Cars that are 4WD as standard can race so long as they have been converted to FWD or RWD.


----------



## minimadgriff

John, I think the engines need to be kept to 2.0 engines as per the BTCC


----------



## edition_25

Wont keeping it to 2.0 eliminate a lot of the cars?


----------



## RD55 DUN

2.0 would eliminate some cars.

John can clarify what the situation with the engine size is, ive assumed that its been a 2.0 for the whole series so far.

Anyway what times are people getting for Laguna Seca?


----------



## John74

Im happy to leave it open at the minute as bigger engines means a more heavy car and so far all but one of the races have been won by 2 litre cars. If everyone does want a limit then fine im happy to say a limit of 2 , 2.5 or 3 litres, at the end of the day im happy to go with what everyone wants and to try and keep it open to as many cars as we can.


----------



## mlister5500

last sunday was a better race because it had different cars, and the racing was still close


----------



## admg1

I think we should leave it as a A550 limit with any car within the criteria.

I thought it worked well on Sunday and kept the racing a little bit closer.

My best lap so far is a 1.34.6 but it wasn't a clean lap. 
My best clean lap is 1.35.1


----------



## mlister5500

i agree keep it to A550 but any bhp. but must be an everyday car i.e bmw,civic,golf,astra, no mercs or aston martins


----------



## John74

Right i will need to leave soon as the main race finishes sunday so if anyone wants to host so everyone can carry on racing once i go they are more than welcome to do so.

Oh from a quick bit of testing i have done im most likely using the new renault megane to see how it goes :driver:


----------



## RD55 DUN

John74 said:


> Right i will need to leave soon as the main race finishes sunday so if anyone wants to host so everyone can carry on racing once i go they are more than welcome to do so.
> 
> Oh from a quick bit of testing i have done im most likely using the new renault megane to see how it goes :driver:


what was your time?

i managed a 1.33.1 with the civic. gonna try my megane and m3gtr later. M3 gtr is standard power with only tyres, rollcage, suspension and brakes.


----------



## John74

Done a 1:32.7 with the megane and leon SC so far.


----------



## minimadgriff

Can't make this one i'm afraid. another BTCC race this weekend


----------



## minimadgriff

had a little play with tuning and got a clean 1.32.5  more to come too  Don't think it saves your tuning times on the leader board though


----------



## John74

I seem to have hit a mental block at 1:32.7 as i have now done that time with the renault megane, seat loen SC and astra VXR


----------



## Lloyd71

Details on the new car pack;

http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/108/1087221p1.html



> Tuesday, May 11, Turn 10 and Microsoft will release a brand new 10-car pack. The downloadable Exotic Car Pack features 10 boutique cars, all from manufacturers previously not featured in Forza Motorsport 3.


10 new manufacturers? Nice.


----------



## mlister5500

good racing tonight shame there wasnt more of us,

jon you need to slow down lol


----------



## John74

LOL i was just on it last night, that megane was strange though as the best i could do around leguna seca in testing was 1:32.7 but in the race on my 14th out of 15 laps i nailed a 1:31.6 from somewhere :doublesho.

Setup for anyone wanting to try the megane i used is on the storefront for free.

With some luck we will get more people for next weekend, as for the track i will see what tracks we have not raced at yet and post details soon.


----------



## minimadgriff

ill be on this weekend!


----------



## mlister5500

jon did you save the replay of last nights race.


----------



## John74

Did save a replay, will load it onto my storefront when i next get on.


----------



## John74

OK next sundays track is Camino Viejo full curcuit reverse 1.80 miles :driver:


----------



## Jordan

cool!

im in then, i hope, when do we usually race at the weekend?

edit : sitting on 1.12 ish with the leon the now. can make it milessssss quicker!


----------



## John74

Sunday 8pm i tend to host so add John74 to your friends list.


----------



## Jordan

John74 said:


> Sunday 8pm i tend to host so add John74 to your friends list.


i sent you a car mate lol, thnk i have you!


----------



## edition_25

ill finaly be on this weekend, be nice to race everyone and see how crap i perform!


----------



## minimadgriff

done ten laps in tuning section and got a 1.08.7. Can get better than that too with more time.


----------



## minimadgriff

1.07.9  I know I can get that down abit more too.

Whats everyone else getting?


----------



## John74

I will try and do a few laps before sundays race.


----------



## admg1

I did 10 laps last night and the quickest i got was a 1.09.088.

I reckon i can get a bit quicker but i seem to be losing time on the last hairpin :wall:


----------



## Lloyd71

Oh good god;



















Final list for the new DLC:

1. Gumpert Apollo
2. Spyker C8 Laviolette LM85
3. Radical SR9 LMP2
4. Devon GTX 
5. Joss JT1
6. Mosler
7. Weismann Roadster
8. Rossion Q1
9. Spada Codatronca
10. SSC Ultimate Aero


----------



## John74

The best i have done with the golf so far is 1:08.0 it just does not feel right for some reason.

Lloyd that Gumpert Apollo just looks so good, carn't wait to see what it goes like.


----------



## dean j

I'd like to join in on this if thats ok.

My gamertag is DeanR32.

I'll add a few of you tonight too.

Just went and built an A550 civic type R and gave it a nice livery. Did a 1.33.858 at laguna seca with ABS. Is ABS allowed? No other assists were on though


----------



## admg1

dean j said:


> I'd like to join in on this if thats ok.
> 
> My gamertag is DeanR32.
> 
> I'll add a few of you tonight too.
> 
> Just went and built an A550 civic type R and gave it a nice livery. Did a 1.33.858 at laguna seca with ABS. Is ABS allowed? No other assists were on though


The only assist that isn't allowed is traction control, every other assist can be used.

The track we are racing on this week is Camino Viejo full reverse. We start at about 8pm. John74 usually hosts this so i would send him a friend request, also you can add myself and then you can join the lobby that we'll be in.
My gamertag is admg1.


----------



## dean j

nice one mate. I'll add you and john and we'll see how i match up.

Better scrub up on this track first. Not too sure what one it is though


----------



## minimadgriff

good racing tonight chaps  im a little gutted though  

I started 2nd from last on the grid. missed all the carnage on the first two corners and flew off in to the lead. With 7 laps to go I hit a wall and had to pit, had such a big lead still came out in front but with john on my **** on the second from last lap ran wide and john nipped up the inside and then he won with me being second.

sorry about the little tap from behind john, I was carrying a tad more speed than you through that corner :lol:

:lol: so peed off with my self when I really had it in the bag :lol:


----------



## John74

That race was yours for the taking with a lead of 20 to 30 seconds all you needed to do was cruise around for the win :driver: that track bites you if you get it wrong. I was i the pits after the first lap with engine damage and once repaired i was just trying to set fast laps never thought i would get anyway near you.

Right my setup will be on my storefront shortly for those wanting to try it as per the rules which makes three cars of mine now so can someone else win next week so i can try there car :car:

Next weeks race is going to be Iberian International Circuit Full 1.49 miles ( less walls to hit )


----------



## dean j

Really enjoyed racing with you lot last night. I wont make next weeks race though, as im away.

Im practising right now though, ready for 2 weeks time!


----------



## admg1

Some good racing last night :thumb:

Big apology to mlister for knocking into him a couple of times in the first race, sorry mate  
I was suffering from a bit of lag last night and his car was twitching about in front of me and i thought i was on the right side of him and then the next minute i've gone right into the back of him.


----------



## mlister5500

no worrys


----------



## dean j

Im gonna check johns storefront for his golf tune! Play him at his own game!


----------



## Tom_the_great

After seeing a post on here to get the game for 12.99 i will be able to race once ive set up a car  can anyone point me in the direction of the current rules an what track we are at next is it still on a sunday ?


----------



## RD55 DUN

I missed Sundays race, I had far too much uni work to do. From peoples comments it looked a good race.

I should be on this Sunday, havnt done any practise yet.


----------



## beardboy

Anyone used the new car pack yet?

I set it downloading this morning before leaving for work, so will be trying them out this evening.


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> After seeing a post on here to get the game for 12.99 i will be able to race once ive set up a car  can anyone point me in the direction of the current rules an what track we are at next is it still on a sunday ?


Next race sunday 8pm Iberian International Circuit Full 1.49 miles

Latest rules

Any FWD or RWD car as seen in the BTCC or WTCC etc ( Focus, Golf Mk5 or 6, Seat, BMW 3 series, Civic etc ) no supras or sports type cars.
PI limit of A550
No mid or rear engined cars
Forza front and rear wings must be used
Roll cage must be used
Any engine and power
Traction control banned
Racing style paint schemes

Race distance around 20 laps depending on track lenth

Anyother mods free ie no min weights and any tyres any size wheels etc

Winner of the main race each sunday has to post the winning setup on their storefront for free so others can use it.

Cars that are 4WD as standard can race so long as they have been converted to FWD or RWD.


----------



## mlister5500

anyone got any lap times yet

my best is 55.050


----------



## admg1

mlister5500 said:


> anyone got any lap times yet
> 
> my best is 55.050


Haven't had a chance yet. 
I downloaded the new dlc pack yesterday so i was having a go with a couple of the new cars, the Radical is pretty impressive.
Going to have a go tonight if i get the chance.


----------



## macca5050

New cars today! Get it downloaded!


----------



## dew1911

What happened to this pack with the Cosworths in, was talked about earlier in this topic? AFAIK I've got all the packs.


----------



## admg1

dew1911 said:


> What happened to this pack with the Cosworths in, was talked about earlier in this topic? AFAIK I've got all the packs.


AFAIK the Cosworths are going to be in a dlc pack which is coming out in the summer, hopefully July/August.

I had a little practice last night and my best times where

Astra 56.4
Golf 55.6


----------



## John74

Not done any testing yet, nothing like taking the relaxed approach.

Admg1 is that my golf setup from the storefront if so how are you finding it ?


----------



## mlister5500

i used your set up and was getting high 55 but im crap at the keeping the racing line


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> Not done any testing yet, nothing like taking the relaxed approach.
> 
> Admg1 is that my golf setup from the storefront if so how are you finding it ?


Yes it is your setup I'm using.
I think it's a great setup. I was running loads of random times in the astra but when I used the golf I was getting alot more consistent times 55/56 secs per lap. I also found it handles so much better then the astra as well.

All in all a big :thumb: from me


----------



## mlister5500

just got a 54.69


----------



## R6 Smithy

would love to have joined in tonight but seeing as im working till 7 by the time i get home and eat etc its gonna be too late 

Am off next weekend so hopefully i'll join you guys. Happy racing tonight :thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

who's on tonight then


----------



## minimadgriff

me  54.7 is my best in the golf


----------



## John74

Good racing as always tonight guys :thumb: starting to think you guys are letting me win so i keep posting free setups to my storefront. Im nicely shocked how well the nissan went as i only put it together 40 minutes before the race so it's still a work in progress at the moment.

If you know anyone who enjoys forza feel free to invite them in as the more that take part the better.

As for next sundays race i think Mapple Valley full reverse should be a good challenge.


----------



## minimadgriff

i would have given you a run for your money had I not been rudley punted off on the first corner and given engine damage :lol:


----------



## RD55 DUN

How was the racing last night? I wasn’t home from my work untill 10pm last night.

Il try and be on this Sunday. Maple Valley is a good track.

Has John uploaded the replay, il maybe have a watch of it.

:car:


----------



## admg1

It was a good race as always last night :thumb:

I even managed a 3rd in the first race  although it did help the fact i managed to avoid the crash on the first corner and i was using Johns Golf tune.


----------



## kings..

> i would have given you a run for your money had I not been rudley punted off on the first corner and given engine damage


you had it coming! :thumb:

i will make an effort to have a decent car prepped for next week.... the megane was gash.



> Good racing as always tonight guys starting to think you guys are letting me win so i keep posting free setups to my storefront. Im nicely shocked how well the nissan went as i only put it together 40 minutes before the race so it's still a work in progress at the moment.
> 
> If you know anyone who enjoys forza feel free to invite them in as the more that take part the better.
> 
> As for next sundays race i think Mapple Valley full reverse should be a good challeng


to be honest I think you should run with ballast very much like BTCC!!


----------



## John74

RD55 DUN said:


> Has John uploaded the replay, il maybe have a watch of it.
> 
> :car:


Replay is now on my storefront :thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

to be honest I think you should run with ballast very much like BTCC!![/QUOTE]

down to a PI500 FOR YOU JOHN


----------



## kings..

can you watch the replys on PC or only on xbox live????


----------



## John74

xbox live


----------



## minimadgriff

kings.. said:


> you had it coming! :thumb:


oooh thats harsh! im a very clean racer :wave:


----------



## mlister5500

if you look at the replay he doesnt hit you


----------



## minimadgriff

mlister5500 said:


> if you look at the replay he doesnt hit you


definatley did hit me :lol: I heard a loud bang and had damage from the impact. there is no other way I could of lost it there :lol:


----------



## mlister5500

on the replay you can hear the smack he gave you but shows no contact just you losing the back end:car:


----------



## kings..

yeh see..... just over excited driving nothing more!!


----------



## kings..

> oooh thats harsh! im a very clean racer


im pretty sure you wiped me out at tskuba!! hehe

all harmless fun though...


----------



## minimadgriff

whats times you getting then chaps?


----------



## John74

Not done any testing yet, leaving late as always. Might be on for a few races tonight and tomorrow as im not in work if anyone else is on.


----------



## mlister5500

im getting low 1.37

and i will be on tonight. any specifc time?


----------



## John74

No set time just when i get abit of free time to switch on the xbox.


----------



## admg1

Had a quick go last night and managed a 1.40 in the Golf and a 1.41 in the Astra.

I kept rolling the cars so i only managed about 5 laps in each 

I might be on later for a couple of races, what sort of time are you going to be on?


----------



## Jordan

was on fire there, pretty much setting a 1.35 in the leon!

then i took the last sweeper too wide and smashed the pit barrier

****er!


----------



## John74

Did a few laps last night, managed 3 rolls in 5 laps :lol: think i may have some work to do.


----------



## minimadgriff

I only rolled once in about 15  I can knock another half second at least of my fastest time. I was .500 up in one of the sectors but then loose it in the next so need to sort that. My quickest time is on the leader board for A listing. 

I recon in total I have another second to get yet with afew more laps.


----------



## dean j

I'll be on for this race on sunday lads. Best get testing in the civic.


----------



## Jai

Room for any more players? Ordered my copy the other day so I should have it soon!


----------



## John74

Jai said:


> Room for any more players? Ordered my copy the other day so I should have it soon!


Everyone is welcome :thumb:


----------



## John74

Right i am not going to able to make on tonight ( stop cheering ) so will need someone to host and send me a replay. Look forward to seeing how you lot get on without me.


----------



## dean j

Are the usual suspects still up for this?


----------



## admg1

I'll be racing at 8 :thumb:
I don't mind hosting tonight but i'll only be able to do the one race.


----------



## mlister5500

im on


----------



## minimadgriff

where is everyone??????


----------



## mlister5500

join in were waiting


----------



## dean j

Good couple races tonight fellas. Looking forward to next weeks racing.

The aussie V8's are fun too!


----------



## mlister5500

good racing,
but we were very low on numbers


----------



## mlister5500

sundays replay is in my storefront and so is the setup for my car feel free to pinch it.

next sunday race will be ..............circuit de catalunya (grand prix).

please join as its more fun when we have a full grid.

and sunday nights tv is rubbish, i kick the wife upstairs to do the ironing so its nice and peacefull


----------



## Tom_the_great

i should be up for it next weekend im now if anyone fancys a few destruction derbys with my driving haha still need to get a decent car!


----------



## mlister5500

i might not be able to make it this weekend as im off to watch england v japan


----------



## Drakey

Im trying to tune a Focus ST but so far all i have manged to get is stupid rev bouncing with no gear changing (i am wondering if 345BHP through front wheels is too much) and the steering of a tank!


----------



## John74

You guys are going to have it easy again this sunday as sadly im not going to be able make it.


----------



## Tom_the_great

How do you access people's storefront?? i can get onto the storefront but cant find people's tunes ???


----------



## John74

My tunes can be found by using the keyword search " BTCC "

Another easy way is to add people to your friends list then go to leaderboards and select tuner leaderboard and change it to show friends only. Then if you click on peoples names it should give you the option of going to their storefront.


----------



## RD55 DUN

il try and get on this weekend. 

Ive had way too much uni work to do the past few weeks so ive missed the past 3 races i think. Il try and get some practise for it.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Hi Guys,

i recently bought the golf and then went to johns store front downloaded his set up went to apply and .... sorry you need 111k+ of upgrades booo i need to start saving haha

my best time so far is around the 2min mark but that can easily improve with a better race set up


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i recently bought the golf and then went to johns store front downloaded his set up went to apply and .... sorry you need 111k+ of upgrades booo i need to start saving haha
> 
> my best time so far is around the 2min mark but that can easily improve with a better race set up


Send us a friend request, my gt is admg1

I'll gift you a golf with johns setup installed. All you have to do is gift it back to me when you've got enough credits to buy your own one.
Also make sure you're around to race on Sunday :thumb:


----------



## stevenc89

Hey guys can somone pm me some gamertags and ill add them on sunday. I want to play also so will get practising on the grand prix spainish track lol


----------



## Jai

Add me guys, I'm well up for this...Only got the game a few days ago though so don't have a decent car yet, so I'll skip a week or two until I have a car worth competing with!

Gamertag: S U B Z E IZ O


----------



## Tom_the_great

hey guys i dont know if im early but ill be on shortly an ready for few races  can sneek in some practice  

Tom

360: Skillz_Tom


----------



## minimadgriff

8pm it usually kicks off  

whats every ones times sofar? Im 1.37.039 

Would of had it in the 1.36's but lost 200th of a second in the middle sector :wall:


----------



## Tom_the_great

yikes im still about 2min per lap  sigh... this could be long night


----------



## minimadgriff

whose is going to be on then? Newbies, add me minimadgriff


----------



## Tom_the_great

minimadgriff said:


> whose is going to be on then? Newbies, add me minimadgriff


added but less of the newbie


----------



## minimadgriff

only two of us on?????? Won't be worth racing if there is so little players


----------



## Tom_the_great

3 now ? anymore ?


----------



## admg1

Do you want to have a quick race with the 3 of us. Maybe just do 10 laps and then keep the same circuit for next week when more people are available.


----------



## minimadgriff

fancy a race a 8.30 if no one else joins?


----------



## Tom_the_great

ready whenever people  who host ?


----------



## admg1

Sounds good to me. Maybe some more people might be around then.


----------



## Tom_the_great

ive set up what i think is the normal rules an will try host of we need


----------



## RD55 DUN

sorry guys, couldnt make it on tonight again. I have lots of Uni work to submit on Tuesday.

Dissapointing that there were only 3. I have nothing planned for next week so no reason for me not to be on.

Will the track be the same for next Sunday then?


----------



## kings..

sh!t thats not good that so little played... I was watching the motocross so couldnt!

I will make sure I am on next week though guys.


----------



## John74

I will be on next week after 2 weeks away, what track will we be racing on ?


----------



## admg1

It was a good couple of races last night, it was a shame there was only 3 of us to start with and that i only managed the 2 races because i had to go out.

Well done Ben for winning the main race :thumb:

What track we racing on this Sunday?


----------



## Guest

quick question online i have noticed a few players with a red x and 999 where it says what class the car is 

what does that mean


----------



## mlister5500

ill be on definatly this sunday


----------



## minimadgriff

im not on this Sunday as I am at Oulton Park :lol:


----------



## mlister5500

minimadgriff said:


> im not on this Sunday as I am at Oulton Park :lol:


you must really hate your job


----------



## Skodaw

minimadgriff said:


> im not on this Sunday as I am at Oulton Park :lol:


:driver: That makes two of us :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

mlister5500 said:


> you must really hate your job


somones got to do it :lol: :lol:



Skodaw said:


> :driver: That makes two of us :thumb:


:wave:


----------



## Tom_the_great

what track are we at this weekend guys im planning to make my first win *cough*


----------



## John74

Tom_the_great said:


> what track are we at this weekend guys im planning to make my first win *cough*


Not got an answer to that myself so we will race circuit de catalunya (grand prix) as very few raced it last time out.


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> Not got an answer to that myself so we will race circuit de catalunya (grand prix) as very few raced it last time out.


I agree with john. Just keep the same track for this week.
I better have a bit of practice tonight, i haven't played it all week.


----------



## mlister5500

i better get some pratice in as well


----------



## John74

My elite just died with an E79 fault code but lucky i have a backup machine :thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

so how many are going to be on tonight?


----------



## John74

E79 fault might be my hard drive so if it is im out of tonights racing as i have a spare hard drive but i wont have any game save data, will see what happens when i try it out later on.


----------



## dean j

I'll have a go with you lot tonight. I've been practising with a wheel someone lent me, but i dont think im race ready with that yet.

I'll post up some practise times in a while


----------



## admg1

I'll be on later.

John- If you do have a hard drive problem i can always gift you a golf with one of your setups on it so you can race later on.


----------



## dean j

Im not too sure who i have o n my friend list, so just in case, add me whoever hosts.

DeanR32


----------



## admg1

dean j said:


> Im not too sure who i have o n my friend list, so just in case, add me whoever hosts.
> 
> DeanR32


I'm sure i've got you on my friends list so i'll send you an invite once its been set up.


----------



## RD55 DUN

John74 said:


> My elite just died with an E79 fault code but lucky i have a backup machine :thumb:


Good to see a man well prepared! :thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN

Was good racing last night, was a shame there were only 4 of us.

Congrats to John on winning.


----------



## John74

You guys are letting me win , i was half a second of the pace after picking a car at random due to not getting any testing done.


----------



## Jai

So guys, what are the rules for this? What car/modifications are allowed?


----------



## admg1

Well done John for winning on Sunday :thumb:

I'm not going to be racing for the next couple of weeks, I fly out to Cyprus in the morning to get married.

I'll try and check to see how you all get on.


----------



## dean j

Congratulations mate. Have a good one


----------



## Tom_the_great

Gutted i missed it  was in birmingham on night out, where we at next i really will make this time


----------



## John74

Jai said:


> So guys, what are the rules for this? What car/modifications are allowed?


See the first post on page one for all the rules etc :thumb:


----------



## John74

Right this sundays racing will be taking place on an old classic BTCC track , Silverstone national curcuit 1.64 miles ( the smallest track ).

For those new or wanting to join in racing starts at 8pm and add John74 to your friends list as i will be hosting.

With some luck i wont get the red rrings of death as we are sitting on the grid about to start racing and everyone can join ok. Please can everyone make sure they are not in party chat as this seems to balls up the game invites for random people.


----------



## stevenc89

i know i have said i would do this, on sunday I dont have any plans so i may aswell get into this!


----------



## minimadgriff

im in for this one but at Croft next weekend.


----------



## magpie27

if i remember i will get on to this but need to get alot of pratice as i have not raced for a while

game tag lob81


----------



## John74

Who is doing what times ? im have a right mare with locking brakes and carnt get below 1:00.1


----------



## minimadgriff

just about to put in my first laps. not had a chance to get an practice in yet.


----------



## dean j

I forgot about this. Im gonna go get in some laps quickly


----------



## John74

Have to say some of the most closest fun racing yet, less than half a second covering everyones fastest laps :thumb:

Replay and car setup will be on my storefront some time soon.


----------



## RD55 DUN

It was good racing. As john stated racing was very close. We were 4 a breast on the straight on Lap 1.

There was some terrible lag though. My machine said that I was leading by 5 seconds on the last lap.


----------



## John74

Watch the replay i have posted on my storefront and see how much your car was all over the track with lag, so hard to race someone if your not sure if they are really there or not :driver:

Right next weeks track is Ladera Test Track full circuit reverse 1.21 miles so get testing.

I know the football is on at the moment but would be nice to get a few more people in.


----------



## minimadgriff

Excellent racing last nite chaps! Really enjoyed it. Well done to John. 

I won't be on this weekend as I will be playing with proper BTCC cars at Croft  Ill still get some practice in tonight for it we race there again.


----------



## RD55 DUN

What causes the lag to be so bad, is it anything to do with the speed of all the players internet connections?

I have pretty slow internet is im far away from the exchange.


----------



## minimadgriff

Are you wirless or hard wired? Hard wired will be better if your wireless on your xbox.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Im wireless for the Xbox, il try plugging it in for next week.


----------



## RD55 DUN

What times are people getting for this track?


----------



## John74

Not done any testing yet, not sure if i will get time to do any.


----------



## minimadgriff

im glad im not racing this weekend. Its an awful track!


----------



## RD55 DUN

Nobody on??

Dunn9489 is my game tag if somebody else is hosting.


----------



## mlister5500

nobody on


----------



## John74

Sorry about not being on last night but i did not get home in time , by the looks of it i did not miss much if only two others were online.


----------



## dew1911

Is the season finale going to be the Nordshlife (sp?) :lol:


----------



## mlister5500

is every one on for this weekend


----------



## minimadgriff

ill be on this weekend  no BTCC for 6 weeks


----------



## John74

Im 50/50 if i will be on or not so can someone be ready to host if im not around.


----------



## RD55 DUN

Still the same track this week?


----------



## John74

I would say so unless everyone wants another track


----------



## admg1

I'm back now so i'll be racing this Sunday.
What track is it this week?


----------



## minimadgriff

I would like another track as that one was awful. Not a fun track at all.


----------



## John74

ok pick a track


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> ok pick a track


Tomorrow nite is the earliest I will be able to get on


----------



## mlister5500

as a new series top gear starts this sunday is this going to effact the race time ?


----------



## John74

yes forgot about that , say 9 or just after so people can watch topgear.


----------



## mlister5500

i live in germany thats 10pm for me, i will only be up for main race


----------



## minimadgriff

9.15 maybe?


----------



## John74

minimadgriff said:


> 9.15 maybe?


That will do me


----------



## mlister5500

what track we on this sunday? i take it it will be at 9.15 again


----------



## admg1

Sorry i wasn't around to race on Sunday, i fell asleep during Topgear 
I'll definatly be on this Sunday


----------



## mlister5500

are we racing tonight?


----------



## RD55 DUN

Was there any racing on Sunday night?


----------



## mlister5500

dont think so


----------



## John74

If you guys want to race this sunday you will need someone to host as i wont be back from the GP in time.


----------



## thehogester

Are you guys still racing?


----------



## admg1

I'm not sure. I haven't raced for nearly a month now.
If anyone is about on Sunday I'd be up for a couple of races


----------



## John74

Might be about, just sorting a few personal things so dont just wait for me to set things up.


----------



## John74

I should be around sunday after 9:15 if anyone is up for a race or two


----------



## minimadgriff

i should be about  I have a cracking S599 GT2 Porsche


----------



## mlister5500

anybody want to race this sunday


----------



## RD55 DUN

Does anyone still race on a sunday night. Ive not been on for a while but was good racing.


----------



## minimadgriff

I havn't either as numbers started to dwindle. Be good to get the numbers back up again. 

Obviously this sunday is a no go for me :lol:


----------



## RD55 DUN

Well im up for it if we can get numbers up. Forza 2 BTCC maybe for a change


----------



## alan_mcc

I'd be up for Forza 2 BTCC - whats the car entry rules/requirements?


----------



## minimadgriff

Forza 2?


----------



## alan_mcc

yes, forza 2. other guy suggested it but i'd be up for it considering i don't have forza 3


----------



## thehogester

Im always up for some Forza 3 if ever any of you guys are online.

The Hogester - is my XBL gamertag (with the space)


----------



## alan_mcc

whats the rules/requirements etc for online btcc style races?

edit: just read the first post


----------



## mlister5500

im up for forza 3 any night


----------



## alan_mcc

should be on tomorrow night if anyones interested?


----------



## alan_mcc

got it today, anyone up for some races sometime? gamertag is *alan GTi*


----------



## Spuj

Is this still occurring cause I just got the game today  

Gamer tag is Onepint69. Cheers


----------



## John74

Well im working tonight and maybe next sunday so the 12th sept might be the first sunday night i get free, nothing to stop someone else hosting if they would like to so the racing can continue.

I have some free setups for BTCC cars in my storefront , you just need credits to buy and build the car. Easy way to find them is to use the keyword search BTCC and you should find all my A550 rated BTCC cars.


----------



## admg1

It would be good to get this back up and running again.
As long as I'm not busy I'd be up for racing again on a Sunday.
It might be an idea to wait a couple of weeks to give everyone who has just got the game a bit of time to get used to the game and to get some credits built up to get some cars ready.


----------



## minimadgriff

Im going to struggle till the after the end of the season now. as they are coming every other week. Might be able to tonight though


----------



## alan_mcc

Got a Civic (latest shape) Type R on A550, with the Matt Neal BTCC design. This okay for racing in?


----------



## Davemm

i think you will struggle as they wernt the fastest car.


----------



## alan_mcc

don't really mind, don't play to win just play for fun!


----------



## John74

If there is enough interest how does this sunday 8pm on the silverstone national curcuit ( shortest version ) sound to everyone ?

I should be around to host but just incase can someone be ready to host.


----------



## admg1

I should be around Sunday for a race.

I better get a bit of practice in, i haven't really played forza much lately.


----------



## alan_mcc

will try and remember.. gamertags everyone? :thumb:

mine is *alan GTi*


----------



## Drakey

Been a while since i have booted up forza, ill hopefully be around and would be up for a race or 2 if we can get it going :thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

ill be on tonight at 8pm


----------



## Davemm

i think im going to be around for this tonight, might have to get the cars warmed up


----------



## admg1

I'll be around at 8 for a couple of races.


----------



## John74

Cheers for the racing last night , im still in shock at having three cars setting fastest laps within 4/100ths of eachother on the one track.


----------



## admg1

Yeah it was some good racing last night, Thanks :thumb:
Just a shame i picked the Alfa for that race which was terrible :wall: and it didn't help the fact i caught the wall on the first lap.

Is anybody going to be about this Sunday for a few races?


----------



## Davemm

Yer was good racin, need to get some more cars thow, that one race was good with some really good lap times, as for the mountain track it's my favourite and I think the lap time showed that but more cars are needed


----------



## mlister5500

i will be up for more races this sunday


----------



## Davemm

I'm going to get on tonight and get a new car and some practice in. Any ideas of a track for Sunday?


----------



## alan_mcc

what about 9pm? whats your gamertag?


----------



## John74

Will look at a track for sunday when i go on next,


----------



## Spuj

I'm playing my bum off to try and get enough money for a car and upgrades for sunday


----------



## mlister5500

Spuj said:


> I'm playing my bum off to try and get enough money for a car and upgrades for sunday


if you struggle to get a car let me know ill gift you one for sundays race.

gamer tag is mlister5500


----------



## Spuj

mlister5500 said:


> if you struggle to get a car let me know ill gift you one for sundays race.
> 
> gamer tag is mlister5500


Thats ace of you mate thanks, ill let you know how i get on.

My tag is Onepint69 so if i add you don't panic


----------



## minimadgriff

I might be able to partake this Sunday


----------



## Davemm

I'd send you some money but I don't have much left after buying 5 new cars haha


----------



## Spuj

Davemm said:


> I'd send you some money but I don't have much left after buying 5 new cars haha


Thanks for the offer, very kind.

Hope you bought some cool stuff


----------



## mlister5500

ive got 2.2 mil and nothing to spend it on


----------



## alan_mcc

Also don't have a car, apart from an old eg6 civic. Will play in career mode and get an FN2


----------



## Jordan

mlister5500 said:


> ive got 2.2 mil and nothing to spend it on


I've still got 750 mil from when my xbox played funny buggers!

Meh. I can live without the storefront and the auction house.


----------



## Spuj

Well I managed to get a car last night.

Honda Civic Type R 07 Tuned to A550 

Messed around with the settings a bit too much and now i get oversteer


----------



## John74

lol the joys of tunning your own car, stick at it :thumb:


----------



## John74

Right sundays main race will be on the Twin Ring Motegi East Curcuit 1.88 miles so get busy tunning and testing :driver: i know i need to do plenty as my golf dont like to stop forsome strange reason


----------



## Davemm

I've got a few new cars to try and get set up


----------



## Spuj

John74 said:


> Right sundays main race will be on the Twin Ring Motegi East Curcuit 1.88 miles so get busy tunning and testing :driver: i know i need to do plenty as my golf dont like to stop forsome strange reason


Would some people mind posting up lap times if they can to give me a rough idea of what I should be aiming for, or is that being cheeky :wave::driver:


----------



## Davemm

Haven't got any times yet might do later thow ;-)


----------



## Spuj

Davemm said:


> Haven't got any times yet might do later thow ;-)


Ok thanks , ill get some times up later when im confident I suck slightly less then I already do


----------



## alan_mcc

at 8pm?


----------



## admg1

Spuj said:


> Would some people mind posting up lap times if they can to give me a rough idea of what I should be aiming for, or is that being cheeky :wave::driver:


I just had a quick go and my fastest lap was 1.31.693 in my Astra :driver:


----------



## admg1

alan_mcc said:


> at 8pm?


Yeah 8pm this Sunday.


----------



## mlister5500

ill do some testing tonight


----------



## John74

alan_mcc said:


> at 8pm?


If you carn't get on until 9 we can always re-run the race dont worry about that, it's all for fun at the end of the day.


----------



## Spuj

Managed a 1:32:228 as my quickest time but my consistency is a 'little' off :lol:


----------



## admg1

Spuj said:


> Managed a 1:32:228 as my quickest time but my consistency is a 'little' off :lol:


Don't worry my consistency is a little off as well so you're not the only one :lol:

Got my time down to 1.31.079 last night so with a little bit more tinkering i should get it down to 1.30 a lap


----------



## Davemm

I'm 3 seconds a lap off not really enjoying the track lol


----------



## mlister5500

i managed to get a 1.30.775 in my astra


----------



## buckas

So what's the dealio with this then and what to do to take part? 

drew


----------



## Davemm

you need a car that has a class of A and a pi of 550, it must me a 2wd front or rear, and have the forza bumper and spoiler on.
then set it up to go as fast as you can, but my cars are well off the pace lol


----------



## buckas

Davemm said:


> you need a car that has a class of A and a pi of 550, it must me a 2wd front or rear, and have the forza bumper and spoiler on.
> then set it up to go as fast as you can, but my cars are well off the pace lol


cheers :thumb: will sort one out tomorrow

drew


----------



## alan_mcc

i've been practising on the full circuit.. teaches me to read things properly.


----------



## John74

buckas said:


> So what's the dealio with this then and what to do to take part?
> 
> drew


Rules/guide for cars on first post of this thread :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

ill try and make this week as i havent been on in ages but should have time !


----------



## admg1

buckas said:


> So what's the dealio with this then and what to do to take part?
> 
> drew


Also it needs to be stripped out and have a full roll cage fitted.
Then all you need to do then is upgrade the car until the pi is A550


----------



## alan_mcc

Got my civic EP3.. A550, full roll cage and stripped out, forza bumper and spoiler too..

does it qualify? :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

im hitting the mid 1:33's but still learning track and i have 2 car's one with better control one which is faster but alot harder to keep on line! Argh Choices !!!!


----------



## admg1

alan_mcc said:


> Got my civic EP3.. A550, full roll cage and stripped out, forza bumper and spoiler too..
> 
> does it qualify? :thumb:


Yeah thats exactly what you want :thumb:

I was having a play around with a couple of cars last night that i don't think have been used before and was getting laps of 1.30.7 and 1.30.8. So i'll probably be using one of them tomorrow night.

I've got quite a few cars which are A550 and ready to race so if anyone wants me to gift them one to try out send me a FR. My gamertag is admg1


----------



## John74

You lot are going how quick ? time i got cracking and did some testing :driver:


----------



## Davemm

i cant get faster then 1.33

can we change the track pleasssse


----------



## admg1

Just done another 10 laps and i got my time down to 1.29.879


----------



## alan_mcc

still gotta try it, will do in a few mins. any suggestions for reducing the understeer - have rear antiroll bar fitted?


----------



## alan_mcc

just so you know, chances are i'll be at the VERY back of the pack the whole time


----------



## John74

Davemm said:


> can we change the track pleasssse


Win the race choose the next track :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

That won't happen haha, I've spent so much and can't seem to get a car I get on with Alan I think il be at the back with you.


----------



## Tom_the_great

haha for the second race we should have a short reverse grid


----------



## admg1

If anyone is using auto change it to manual. I used to always race in auto and no matter how I tried I could never compete with the faster drivers. Over the past few days I've been using manual instead and it's really improved my times.
Another thing I've picked up is to be alot smoother on the brakes and accelarator. Go to mad on the brakes and accelarator especially in the corners and you'll lose alot of time.


----------



## alan_mcc

I use manual and clutch, feels much faster, although my launches are still poor. Try to launch with too much revs and it just spins, and too little and it won't take off.


----------



## John74

Just remember that traction control will be switched off in the race lobby :thumb:


----------



## mlister5500

got mine down to 1.29.762 top of the hot lap leaderboard for our group


----------



## Davemm

im going to be well of the pace tonight,


----------



## mlister5500

we have all been there at one point


----------



## Tom_the_great

just remember these times are fastest laps with no other cars aka no "rubbin"


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> just remember these times are fastest laps with no other cars aka no "rubbin"


That's so true. All you need is a bit of a bump on the first couple of laps and you'll struggle to get really quick times


----------



## minimadgriff

1.29.7 for me second on the leader board. I was .327 up on that time and then ruined it on the last lap, so there is more to come! Running my AmD Golf


----------



## mlister5500

getting better now 1.29.189


----------



## alan_mcc

1.33 

I play with all assists off and manual w/clutch anyway


----------



## minimadgriff

1.29.5


----------



## minimadgriff

mlister5500 said:


> getting better now 1.29.189


ABS and TCS on! tut tut! :lol:


----------



## John74

Think i have hit the limits of my driving

Mk6 Golf 1:29.6
Mk5 Golf 1:29.7
Megane 1:29.8


----------



## Davemm

anyone want to try tuning a mito?


----------



## mlister5500

minimadgriff said:


> ABS and TCS on! tut tut! :lol:


abs and stability on, no traction control


----------



## Tom_the_great

im just booting up the xbox if anyone fancys messing about on track


----------



## Davemm

theres a few on already, could have a few races with non a class cars????


----------



## Tom_the_great

get in first proper lap im in the 1.32's  1.32.652 to be exact


----------



## Tom_the_great

Davemm said:


> theres a few on already, could have a few races with non a class cars????


im up for that get me added in :car:


----------



## Davemm

whats gammer tag? probly better you host my connection isnt the best


----------



## Tom_the_great

Skillz Tom


----------



## Tom_the_great

with no time may aswell just wait fior proper host as im clueless lol


----------



## minimadgriff

good race that first one tonight  Bloody should have one it though :lol: 

Sorry for the last ditch attempt lunges up the inside John :lol: I thought I would pull them off, but we both go away with no damage.  and you know me I wouldn't do it to take you out.


----------



## John74

No worries i did try to leave you room as using that interior view i had no idea where you was.


----------



## admg1

Some great races last night :thumb:
I can't believe I finished 2nd in the first race.

How did you all get on in the Q7 race? I bet it was interesting.


----------



## Spuj

Sorry I couldn't make it in the end. Band decided we need to practice from 7.30-10 

Bummed cause i was looking forward to it. Hope the racing was good:driver:


----------



## Tom_the_great

Racing was good i enjoyed most of the races apart from the sideways porsche race i just need a bit more practice and maybe some help setting cars up as i just whack the upgrades on that equal 550 then play with the tuning... any tricks as to what upgrades are best? turbo cam's etc?


----------



## minimadgriff

admg1 said:


> Some great races last night :thumb:
> *I can't believe I finished 2nd in the first race.*
> 
> .


neither can I :lol: :lol:

That hyundai is quick down the straights.


----------



## mlister5500

i put this link up before but for the newer guys this helps me set my cars up and gives you a basis to work off

http://www.forzatraders.com/flash/ForzaMotorsport3CarSetupTool.swf


----------



## Davemm

who wants to have a go at setting up the mito?


----------



## admg1

What upgrades has it got?

Let me know and i'll build one myself and see how i get on with it.

John- What track are we racing on this Sunday?


----------



## Tom_the_great

mlister5500 said:


> i put this link up before but for the newer guys this helps me set my cars up and gives you a basis to work off
> 
> http://www.forzatraders.com/flash/ForzaMotorsport3CarSetupTool.swf


ill have a look when i get home


----------



## Davemm

admg1 said:


> What upgrades has it got?
> 
> Let me know and i'll build one myself and see how i get on with it.
> 
> John- What track are we racing on this Sunday?


I'm quite happy to send mine.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Davemm said:


> I'm quite happy to send mine.


get rid of the evil car that saw you lapped by the computer after the race


----------



## admg1

Davemm said:


> I'm quite happy to send mine.


Sounds good to me :thumb: 
Gift me your car and let me know a track you know quite well and i'll see what i can do. 
I can't promise anything but hopefully i can get it to perform a bit better than before.

Let me know when you've gifted the car and i'll get the xbox on and have a go. 
I'm off work today so got some time to kill.


----------



## Davemm

I'm stuck at work so I will see if I can get it gifted leave it with me for a bit


----------



## admg1

No problem. I might even set one up myself and see what its like.


----------



## John74

I think the main problem you will have with the mito is how short and narrow wheelbase it is and how skinny the tyres are compared to the other cars.


----------



## John74

OK sundays race will be 20 laps of Maple Valley short curcuit 1.16 miles, should be an easy track to learn with on a few corners.


----------



## admg1

I better get some testing done, I'm not going to have many other chances this week.


----------



## Tom_the_great

well i was going to post my time up thinking it was pretty good for a first try out ! (41.629) *sings an dances*


take a look at the leader board only to find :

Mlister5500 = 40.063
Minimadgriff = 41.629

 *sigh* ill try again tomo !


----------



## admg1

I just had 15 laps with the mito and the best I could get was a 42.233.
I had a quick go in the Hyundai before hand and was getting low 41 sec laps.


----------



## minimadgriff

E


Tom_the_great said:


> well i was going to post my time up thinking it was pretty good for a first try out ! (41.629) *sings an dances*
> 
> take a look at the leader board only to find :
> 
> Mlister5500 = 40.063
> Minimadgriff = 41.629
> 
> *sigh* ill try again tomo !


Look again  40.5 now


----------



## John74

Ummmmm built a new car to try , 44 seconds think i will put that one into retirement right away.


----------



## mlister5500

its a good track but a bit hard on the front left tyre


----------



## Tom_the_great

i think this could be an interesting race if we get 5 cars or more as its very tight a moment offline and you lose all speed ! that saying some slight rubbing on the first corner and youll have fun playing catch up...


----------



## alan_mcc

tom, me and you had a great battle on one of the races on sunday, you got me in the end though!


----------



## admg1

John74 said:


> Ummmmm built a new car to try , 44 seconds think i will put that one into retirement right away.


I think you should use that one John :wave: :lol:


----------



## admg1

Davemm- I've just gifted you a Mito to try out. 
Let me know how you get on with it.


----------



## mlister5500

just got a 39.964


----------



## Davemm

cool il be on later so will have a go back to back and then gift you mine.

really need to find a new car


----------



## mlister5500

try the integra


----------



## Davemm

admg1 said:


> Davemm- I've just gifted you a Mito to try out.
> Let me know how you get on with it.


are you sure you gifted that car to me?

i have added you as a freind so if you accept that i will get my mito across to you.

best so far is a low 41.2 with the integra.


----------



## admg1

Davemm said:


> are you sure you gifted that car to me?
> 
> i have added you as a freind so if you accept that i will get my mito across to you.
> 
> best so far is a low 41.2 with the integra.


I thought you was already on my friends list 
What is your gamertag.


----------



## Davemm

Davem1986 I couldn't find you?


----------



## admg1

Davemm said:


> Davem1986 I couldn't find you?


I've gifted it to another Dave on my friends list which i thought was you :wall:
I'll try and get on there later on and see if i can get it back, if not i'll do another one and gift it over to you.


----------



## Davemm

haha, il have to send mine, i cant get it to handle. plus side if i coudl get my merc to handle it would be hard to beat i reackon as its so quick in a straight line.

am likeing the track this week can see it being a very close race with lots of bumping and the winner will just be lucky and have a clean race.


----------



## John74

Sadly im not going to around to race on sunday so i need someone to host the racing, easy to do just remember to turn off the traction control in the lobby options.


----------



## mlister5500

ill do it.
if your not on my friends list then add me mlister5500


----------



## Tom_the_great

im also a option  looking forward to this one


----------



## Spuj

So I haven't practiced at all this week as I thought my band were playing tonight but it's been cancelled so I can now play.

There goes getting any housework done


----------



## admg1

I'll be around later on for a few races :driver:
Built up an integra last night and got my time down to 40.7 secs


----------



## dean j

I'll be about for this race.


----------



## mlister5500

more the better


----------



## Tom_the_great

I'm on and ready to lose


----------



## Davemm

What was the out come? I got dragged into footy


----------



## dean j

Greatnight racing with mlister winning the main event and winning a fair few races.

Good to see a decent turn out on this and wonder why it dont happen every week. Its bloody good fun! Mind you, i'm one to speak, i hardly ever get on the computer these days

Cheers lads. A good laugh


----------



## Spuj

As said thanks for a good first race and a great laugh on the others! Looking forward to the next . Cheers


----------



## Tom_the_great

Great turn out great fun I didn't come last !!! But it's the taking part that counts .... So they say what's next weeks track ? Short tracks seem to be more fun


----------



## admg1

Some really good races tonight and it was a good turn out as well :thumb:

I think in the future we should stay clear of the range rovers, they was awful :lol:
Well done mlister for winning the main race :thumb:

edit- davemm i sent you that mito to try out


----------



## Davemm

im guted i missed it as i think i had a good chance on that track. 

il have a play tomorrow night and then send you mine. its a pia to get to corner and not step outa line lol


----------



## Tom_the_great

Davemm said:


> im guted i missed it as i think i had a good chance on that track.


Nah dave, you would of had no chance i rocked the back of that grid rolling like a bowling ball on the second to last lap....


----------



## Spuj

Tom_the_great said:


> Nah dave, you would of had no chance i rocked the back of that grid rolling like a bowling ball on the second to last lap....


And then upside down in a Mercedes on a straight a couple of races later :wave::lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

dean j said:


> Greatnight racing with mlister winning the main event and winning a fair few races.
> 
> Good to see a decent turn out on this and wonder why it dont happen every week. Its bloody good fun! Mind you, i'm one to speak, i hardly ever get on the computer these days
> 
> Cheers lads. A good laugh


I have a good excuse for not being on for many  only one round left to go now so should be able to get on more. 3 week gap till the next one too so, should be on afew times.


----------



## mlister5500

cheers for the racing some very close battles going on.

next sundays track will be mugello club circuit 1.79mile


----------



## minimadgriff

1:00:318. still abit more to come.


----------



## DetailMyCar

minimadgriff said:


> 1:0:318. still abit more to come.


1:00.602 is the best i've just been able to manage, with a Leon Cupra A550.....


----------



## DetailMyCar

Now just did 1:00.101 but in a Golf R (A550 again) - Would this be allowed if it's 4x4?


----------



## John74

FWD or RWD only and also remember we race without traction control.


----------



## DetailMyCar

John74 said:


> FWD or RWD only and also remember we race without traction control.


Haha that's cool, the Golf R wasn't much quicker then the Leon i was using so i reckon with a bit more tuning i can get the Leon better anyway....

That's fine on Driver aids, the only thing i have on is the Clutch as i just can't get used to being able to Brake with the wrong finger and use the clutch (Too many buttons it seems to me) lol


----------



## Tom_the_great

i shall be there  rolling and crashing  i think i should be allowed the knoisegg thingy again hahaha


----------



## Spuj

Ill hopefully be around, it depends on wether the band decide on a practice or not.

Hopefully not as I really enjoyed last week and i know i can squeeze more out of the civic!


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> i shall be there  rolling and crashing  i think i should be allowed the knoisegg thingy again hahaha


Thats fine to use that as long as i can use my Radical  :lol:

Had a quick go yesterday and was getting high 1.01 laps so a bit more practice is needed i think.


----------



## mlister5500

i just got a 01.00.063 oh yeah:driver:


----------



## dean j

I'll be on for this race too.

I'll post up a few practise times when this toe rag of a son is in bed!


----------



## mlister5500

dean j said:


> I'll be on for this race too.
> 
> I'll post up a few practise times when this toe rag of a son is in bed!


i gifted you my integra have a play:driver:


----------



## dean j

Nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great

i know this may sound cheeky but i know some people have "Aquired" alot of cash can some one maybe slip me some as i dont play enough(im lazy) but want to buy as couple of cars an tune em for this racing as im fed up with my little astra  

Tom


----------



## admg1

Tom_the_great said:


> i know this may sound cheeky but i know some people have "Aquired" alot of cash can some one maybe slip me some as i dont play enough(im lazy) but want to buy as couple of cars an tune em for this racing as im fed up with my little astra
> 
> Tom


I haven't got a massive amount of money in the game because I keep spending it on loads of a550 cars to try and find some good ones. I'd be more than happy to gift you a couple of cars you can have a play around with though.


----------



## minimadgriff

Im down to half a mill now, as I built a lovley Porsche Turbo (the old shape like in Bad Boys). Its a dream to drive since I set it up. 

I just stick with my trusty Golf for the BTCC


----------



## mlister5500

Tom_the_great said:


> i know this may sound cheeky but i know some people have "Aquired" alot of cash can some one maybe slip me some as i dont play enough(im lazy) but want to buy as couple of cars an tune em for this racing as im fed up with my little astra
> 
> Tom


ill gift you some


----------



## RSAsh

minimadgriff said:


> Im down to half a mill now, as I built a lovley Porsche Turbo (the old shape like in Bad Boys). Its a dream to drive since I set it up.
> 
> I just stick with my trusty Golf for the BTCC


im up for a race sometime if just anyone can join? lol

and how the eff do you have half a mil on the game!!!!??? lol ive got about 2000Cr lol

althought i will have to go back and check the ruls and de-tune one of my cars to make it an A- class..... im sure thats possible


----------



## DetailMyCar

mlister5500 said:


> ill gift you some


I don't suppose you have another spare do you?? lol

I haven't got any cash, and all the cars in my garage are worth about 100cr as i won most of them! 

anythingcarsuk


----------



## Davemm

I'm down to under 800.000 cr have got to stop buying these btcc cars lol


----------



## mlister5500

nickg123 said:


> I don't suppose you have another spare do you?? lol
> 
> I haven't got any cash, and all the cars in my garage are worth about 100cr as i won most of them!
> 
> anythingcarsuk


ill add you later and send you some.
i got 2 mill left


----------



## admg1

I think this is how we should all drive on Sunday.


----------



## Davemm

Nah tried that a few weeks ago in the mito it's not as fun as it looks


----------



## Tom_the_great

well ive had no time to get on all week so i may have to be a rush effort this evening an sunday day  but if its the track we played before i like it and it should be good fun i think im going for the BMW if i can get it set up.

has anyone got under the magic 1min yet ?


----------



## admg1

Who's about later for a couple of races then :driver:


----------



## mlister5500

ill be on


----------



## minimadgriff

i will be on. not practiced much as I have been playing F1 :lol:


----------



## mlister5500

i bought f1 today, i like it


----------



## admg1

I think I need to get a copy of F1. All I keep hearing is good things about the game.


----------



## Tom_the_great

I'll be on can't get the BMW to handle well so may have to be in the trusty astra later


----------



## minimadgriff

oh dear. Don't jump from F1 to Forza :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mlister5500

Ive had to do a few practice laps to get ussed to it


----------



## minimadgriff

mlister5500 said:


> Ive had to do a few practice laps to get ussed to it


same here. I was all over the place :lol:


----------



## John74

Just got home how did the racing go ?


----------



## admg1

I'm pretty sure mlister won the first race but it was a very close race between him and Ben.
I was doing alright until about the 8th/9th lap and then the batteries went in my controller just as I was going round the hairpin :wall:
There was some good races after that as well.


----------



## mlister5500

yup i won the first race, not many on last night but still good racing.

sorry if i went suddenly offline i was having internet problems.


----------



## Tom_the_great

racing was good but too few on ! and i actully won the second race  wooo me and admg1 had a good few races between us various courses.

Where are we at next week ?


----------



## admg1

Yeah it was a good cople of races that me and Tom had :thumb:
I liked your finish to the last race :lol:


----------



## Tom_the_great

admg1 said:


> Yeah it was a good cople of races that me and Tom had :thumb:
> I liked your finish to the last race :lol:


^^^^ refurring to the handbrake turn i didn going towards the finish line which left me about 2inches short so i looked like a plank


----------



## admg1

What track are we racing on this week :driver:


----------



## mlister5500

le mans ,bugatti circuit


----------



## Auto Finesse

Wow this is still running, good on you guys for keeping it alive. 

I may pop in for a race one night, if a space is ever going begging fire me an invite  live UN ( db James B db )


----------



## Tom_the_great

your always welcome just be on about 7:50 on sunday  dont think ive seen full grid yet but close a couple of times


----------



## mlister5500

whos on tonight


----------



## minimadgriff

not me i'm afraid, birthday meal tonight.


----------



## John74

Sadly not me again as im out, it's a bugger starting new relationships you dont get any time to do anything on the xbox lol.


----------



## admg1

I'll be on later for a few races.


----------



## mlister5500

were on now if any one wants to join


----------



## Spuj

Thanks for the racing guys, really enjoyed it.

Also apologies for the bashing around


----------



## admg1

Thanks for the races last night :thumb:

I can't believe how close that first race was, we all finished within seconds of each other.

I probably would of won the first race if i hadn't been down on power on the last couple of laps :wall:


----------



## Spuj

admg1 said:


> Thanks for the races last night :thumb:
> 
> I can't believe how close that first race was, we all finished within seconds of each other.
> 
> I probably would of won the first race if i hadn't been down on power on the last couple of laps :wall:


Think that was due to my over heavy breaking, sorry


----------



## mlister5500

any racing this sunday


----------



## admg1

Yeah i'll be up for a couple of races.
What track should we do? 
I can have a little practice tonight whilst the other half is at work.


----------



## mlister5500

the track is up to onepint69 he won


----------



## admg1

mlister5500 said:


> the track is up to onepint69 he won


I forgot he won last week.

Spuj- What track are we racing on tomorrow :driver:


----------



## Spuj

Oh I didn't realise I needed to choose, sorry guys!!! I'll get something up in a bit


----------



## Spuj

Again massive apologies for not choosing a track sooner.

How about Suzuka west for tomorrow, hopefully I can make it on (depends on band practice) :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Sounds good to me :thumb:


----------



## admg1

I'm not going to be able to race tonight, my internet keeps playing up 
Sorry about that but i should be about next week.


----------



## Spuj

Me neither I'm afraid, music came up. Sorry guys


----------



## Spuj

Anyone up for racing tonight?


----------



## alan_mcc

any races tomorrow?


----------



## John74

Put forza in my machine for the first time in ages and forgot how much i enjoy the game, anyone about on monday night for a few BTCC races ?


----------



## minimadgriff

Can't even remember the last time I actually turned my xbox on!!!!! I know live ran out a couple of months ago though.


----------



## CJ1985

i went on last night and got the amd design for my mk5 gti looks great..


----------



## GR33N

Any room for a little one in this? and if there is, whats the rules? ive seen the bits on the first page but is there anything else to be aware of?


----------



## thehogester

I went to fire up forza for the first time in ages and im getting disc unreadable. Looks like theres some scratching on the disc. Quick search and i've seen toothpaste, shampoo and more interestingly car wax as a suggestion to fix it. What you guys think? A layer of Chemical Guys XXX?


----------



## GR33N

thehogester said:


> I went to fire up forza for the first time in ages and im getting disc unreadable. Looks like theres some scratching on the disc. Quick search and i've seen toothpaste, shampoo and more interestingly car wax as a suggestion to fix it. What you guys think? A layer of Chemical Guys XXX?


Might be dust on the laser, do other discs work?

I think you can get disc cleaning kits but you might find it as cheap to get another copy of Forza, http://www.thehut.com/games/platforms/xbox-360/forza-3-ultimate-edition/10271921.html


----------



## thehogester

gr33n said:


> Might be dust on the laser, do other discs work?
> 
> I think you can get disc cleaning kits but you might find it as cheap to get another copy of Forza, http://www.thehut.com/games/platforms/xbox-360/forza-3-ultimate-edition/10271921.html


Yeah other discs are fine, its just Forza. There are visible scratches on it, but nothing deep. As you say, it's pretty cheap to buy another copy now so im figuring i have nothing to lose with trying a few methods to fix it.


----------

